# What's for Supper Tonight?



## Jacktheknife

What are you having?

We are having turkey burgers. I froze some buns from my double batch last week and right now I have lentils and great northern beans cooking. Much of the beans and some old bread are being used as filler for the burger. Plendlful is going to make some sort of salad from the lentils and some of the remaining beans. Any leftover turkey mixture with bean mixed with sausage seasoning, shaped, and frozen for future breakfast.


----------



## TenBusyBees

I put some chicken in the crockpot with salsa and taco seasonings.... will mix in some corn and blackbeans later and serve it over rice.


----------



## Annsni

Chicken parts (drums and thighs) seem to be a decent deal nowadays and I have a bunch in the freezer so I pulled some out and will have them with the remaining cup of Saucy Susan mixed with some BBQ sauce and baked. I just put on water to make some stuffing and we'll have some of the big leftover salad we have from when my family came over last night. Easy dinner since it seems I may have some sort of stomach bug.


----------



## Jacktheknife

Annsni said:


> Chicken parts (drums and thighs) seem to be a decent deal nowadays and I have a bunch in the freezer so I pulled some out and will have them with the remaining cup of Saucy Susan mixed with some BBQ sauce and baked. I just put on water to make some stuffing and we'll have some of the big leftover salad we have from when my family came over last night. Easy dinner since it seems I may have some sort of stomach bug.


What or who is Saucy Susan?


----------



## Annsni

Jacktheknife said:


> What or who is Saucy Susan?


It's very similar to duck sauce.


----------



## farmersonja

Beef tenderloin and probably green beans.


----------



## Jacktheknife

Saucy Susan looks pretty sweet. Is she hot? Sounds like we need to come up with a chicken hindquarters recipe for tomorrow.


----------



## Annsni

Nope, not hot but that would be yummy, IMO!!


----------



## ||Downhome||

Fish chowder from last night for me and a club style wrap and tatter tots for the GF.


----------



## Annsni

Tonight is chili in the crockpot. CRAZY busy day!


----------



## Txsteader

Crazy busy here, too Annsni. I fixed a big pot of pinto beans thinking I'd make bean burgers. But after planting 120' of peas and watering those and 350' of corn (along w/ laundry/housework), I'm too pooped to do much more than put the beans on a plate and shovel into my mouth. Maybe I can coax DH into making a pan of cornbread and slicing up a tomato.


----------



## mekasmom

Some things not good for us--
Tator Tot Casserole
Salad (not bad for us)
Angel Food Cake with Strawberries


----------



## soulsurvivor

DH made baked swai, mashed potatoes, and green beans. Leftover cornbread with butter has to suffice as dessert. My late night/early morning snack is going to be ants on a log and ice water with lemon.


----------



## Jacktheknife

Tonight we are having a roasted pepper and smoked paprika hummus with a braised south-west chicken dressed with bean and lentil salad leftover from last night, souped up.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight is baked salmon, fried potato cakes and creamed corn. Late night/early morning snack is carrot sticks stolen from the Easter Bunny and a ginger flavored dip.


----------



## Jacktheknife

How do you make your potato cakes? We are having sloppy joes or maid rites or something similar with my parents for a pre-Easter meal since I have to work tomorrow. Plendlful made some flower shapped jelly jiggles in a flower shape, but I am not sure if the will come away from the mold in one piece.

And the oven just called mid-post, I just removed two loaves of Lakota sourdough bread.


----------



## Annsni

I had planned a lovely dinner of lamb osso buco, polenta and brussel sprouts with bacon .... but it was so gorgeous outside that we went for a hike instead! So that dinner will be for Monday and tonight was Chinese food. LOL


----------



## Jacktheknife

Not for supper tonight since I am working the evening shift, but tomorrow's lunch will be a meatball sub casserole I saw posted in this forum. I just went down to get out some ground turkey only to realize that we are out of it. So I now having shiitake and black fungus mushrooms, steel cut oats, black beans, black quinoa, and lentils having a soak together. They will get a good grind and seasoned to taste tomorrow before being mixed with an egg to bind and made into "meat" balls. Wish me luck!


----------



## Annsni

After church, we drove out to my MIL's which is an hour and a half away from here and we just got home. We had lunch/dinner at 1 pm but of course now we're hungry. We're doing "fend for yourself" though. I just had a bowl of Sugar Smacks.


----------



## soulsurvivor

What are potato cakes? Leftover mashed potatoes mixed with flour, one beaten egg white, chopped onion that's been sauteed and a good dash of garlic salt. Mix all together and form into small cake shapes to fit the palm of your hand. Then fry on both sides in oil of choice over medium heat. Drain on paper towels. It's a crunchy outside with soft inside. The cakes should be thin, not thick in shape. 

We didn't have a big Easter dinner today. Everyone we know is on spring break and gone on vacation. DH and I made snacks to eat while watching the Louisville/Duke game. We are just now getting an appetite after watching player Kevin Ware injure his leg. Nasty break that was difficult to see and he's in hospital now. 

Our snacks are chicken wings and bbq dip, oven fries, and cheesy potato skins. Later we're having vanilla yogurt with raspberries and vanilla wafer crumbs.


----------



## Goats Galore

Someone gave the ingredients for potato cakes. There seems to be two types of "potato cakes"--pancake type made with mashed potatoes and potato latke type made with shredded potato also bound with a small amount of egg and flour. The reason I am chiming in is that we will soon have one of our favorites from the garden, which is potato latkes but made with yellow squash. It is sooo worth a try. Just grate the squash, toss with a little flour and beaten egg, season and fry. Although I pan fry, we dropped small ones into deep oil at a fish fry and they were a hit.


----------



## unregistered65598

We ate way to much... Ham, sweet tators, mashed tators, Greenbeans, corn, stuffing, gravy. rolls and pies, But it sure was good!


----------



## mpennington

Enjoying this thread. Haven't ventured much into this forum. 

It's everyone for themselves tonight. After wholegrain pancakes for breakfast, and then boiled crawfish, shrimp, mushrooms, potatoes, corn on the cob, onions and whole garlic bulbs to squeeze and smear over baguettes for lunch, I'm having hot tea. DH had grits and eggs; DS leftover sweet potato pie.


----------



## Jacktheknife

I'm glad you're enjoying the thread, this part of the forum seemed a bit dead and I was hoping to get ppl talking.


----------



## Jacktheknife

We had pork chops with a white sauce from the Foods That Will Win the War and How to Cook Them book. Also had mushrooms and green onions in the sauce. Had a spinach salad with strawberries and almonds on it and a side of Brussels sprouts. The sprouts, strawberries, mushrooms, spinach, and green onions all came from the discount shelf of the grocer.

All the veggie scraps, bones, leftover sauce, leftover spinach, and the water from deglazing the stainless pan have been saved for soup later in the week.


----------



## Annsni

We had a new recipe tonight: Lamb Osso Bucco over polenta and I served it with sauteed brussel sprouts and bacon. Everything was a hit - except the polenta. Oh well!! I'll do mashed potatoes next time.


----------



## farmersonja

it is a toss up between Chicken enchiladas or BBQ chicken pizza. Will wait for DH to get up from his nap and have him decide.


----------



## mpennington

Wanted something simple today. Fixed white cheddar potato soup in the crock pot from a new cookbook, Soup Mixes from Dehydrated Products. Had apples and spice pinto bean cake for dessert from Peggy Layton's Cooking with Food Storage. Made a yogurt and maple syrup for the cake.


----------



## Solarmom

not sure for us tonight as i have to work on the books for tax time and don't feel like cooking...probably ham sandwiches from Sunday's Easter ham..

Kris


----------



## Jacktheknife

It's ok Kris, we are having leftover "meat" balls sub casserole from yesterday's lunch. We have to use these leftovers up, you know.


----------



## Annsni

Hubby is not home tonight so that usually means a more casual dinner but now I just found out my big girls (20 and 23) are out so it's just me and the littles (10 and 12) so I think I'm going to make "Slops". It's an old family dish that my mom used to make when my dad wasn't home and it's just elbow macaroni, browned ground beef with onions and Campbell's tomato soup.  That with a salad and I can call it a night!


----------



## woodsy

15lb. turkey we bought around thanksgiving for .49 lb.
Brown Rice n veggies stir fry (fresh shrooms, garlic, onion, celery)w/splash of 
soy sauce
cornbread stuffing
whole cranberry sauce

Turkey stock in a day or two with the bones and some drippings/veggies


----------



## Vosey

Meatballs I canned a month ago, so good they aren't going to last long! A mix of beef, pork and lamb. Need to make more soon.


----------



## mpennington

It's cold and rainy here. Had opened a jar of canned chicken this morning meaning to make curried chicken salad. Instead thawed out some 16 bean soup, made Gaba brown rice for the bottom of the bowl, and took homemade whole grain brown n serve rolls out of freezer to cook. Comfort food


----------



## Jacktheknife

Plendlful made "hotdish surprise" while I slept on the couch. Allergies are kicking my butt.


----------



## Annsni

Tonight was ballet until 6:15 and then church at 7 so we stopped for pizza on the way to church.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Supper last night was small piece of grilled pork loin, grilled foil pack of potatoes, onions and squash. Late snack is bananas and peanut butter.


----------



## Jacktheknife

I pulled the last of the "meat" balls out of the meatball sub hotdish and used them to make taco meat. Served on flour tortilla with leftover roasted red pepper humus.


----------



## Annsni

Tonight is Chicken Supreme (chicken coated with bread crumbs and parmesan cheese and browned, put into dish, wine poured into frying pan and mushrooms added, Monterey Jack cheese put on top of the chicken then mushrooms and wine added to the top then all baked). I think I'll serve it with some stuffing and whatever veggie we have in the freezer.


----------



## Taylor R.

I finally got the chicken that wouldn't thaw roasted, plus copper penny carrots, homemade cream corn, and some lovely spring greens. I intended to get bread done today, but instead me and the little kids went shopping for some garden supplies.


----------



## shepmom

Crockpot beef stew, peas and steamed kale with a salad.


----------



## Vosey

Venison burger with shredded kale (starting to grow like mad again with our spring weather) and sweet potato fries. yum!


----------



## Annsni

Tonight I think we'll be eating out. I work until about 5 or 5:30 and then we have counseling at 7 so it doesn't leave a lot of time to drive home, make dinner, eat, clean up and come back up. So we will use the Groupon I got for a local Italian place.


----------



## Jacktheknife

Chances are we will be dinning with the in-laws, but i might put together a leftover soup when we get home.


----------



## soulsurvivor

I'm craving pizza but will be having oven fries instead. The ketchup will have to be enough Italian taste for tonight. Also having grilled t-bones.


----------



## Jacktheknife

Ok, didn't make it to the in-laws, but the war soup is fantastic. And we now have no leftovers in the fridge.


----------



## mpennington

Curried chicken salad with grapes, fuji apples and pecans


----------



## Vosey

First morels of the season! But only found 3 so will add a coral mushroom from our back yard. Sauteed with olive oil, garlic, kale, a splash of 1/2 & 1/2 and parmesan over bowtie pasta. Can't wait!


----------



## Annsni

Squash and lentil stew.

http://cookingonthesound.blogspot.com/2012/12/squash-and-lentil-stew.html


----------



## Tirzah

We had Shepherd's Pie this evening.


----------



## farmersonja

Taco Salads!


----------



## Jacktheknife

Vosey said:


> First morels of the season! But only found 3 so will add a coral mushroom from our back yard. Sauteed with olive oil, garlic, kale, a splash of 1/2 & 1/2 and parmesan over bowtie pasta. Can't wait!


Morels? I am so jealous! I had fish patties at work.


----------



## Annsni

I think we'll just have some sandwiches for dinner tonight. I stayed home from church with a migraine and still feel woozy although thanks to Relpax, the migraine is gone.


----------



## Vosey

Annsni said:


> Squash and lentil stew.
> 
> http://cookingonthesound.blogspot.com/2012/12/squash-and-lentil-stew.html


Thanks for the post! That looks great. I have a pork roast in the crock pot with crushed tomatoes and garlic. Planning on shredding it and putting it over polenta.


----------



## Jacktheknife

Had a meatloaf sandwich at work that was very good. Will spend all day one the road tomorrow so... Meh.


----------



## ajaxlucy

Mapo tofu, egg drop soup, stir-fried greens and rice.

Shepherd's pie sounds very comforting, though. I think I'll make that tomorrow.


----------



## Jacktheknife

ajaxlucy said:


> Mapo tofu, egg drop soup, stir-fried greens and rice.
> 
> Shepherd's pie sounds very comforting, though. I think I'll make that tomorrow.


Tofu, that is one of the few foods I just can't choke down.


----------



## Solarmom

a whole sheet pan of enchiladas!!! wooot! :clap:

Kris


----------



## Solarmom

ajaxlucy said:


> Mapo tofu, egg drop soup, stir-fried greens and rice.
> 
> Shepherd's pie sounds very comforting, though. I think I'll make that tomorrow.



LOVE tofu!!


cut it in 1/4" - 3/8" slabs, a sprinkle of smoked salt or regular salt and fresh pepper, fry in a small non stick skillet until just a little golden brown.

put on toast with onion and cheese and mayo yummmmmy!
just like an egg sandwich

Kris


----------



## DarleneJ

BBQ ribs & broccoli


----------



## Jacktheknife

This just in: s-i-l is making chicken tortilla hotdish with flan for dessert, and maybe some fried egg plant if we can fix the bitterness.


----------



## Annsni

For most of the family, it will be chicken tetrazzini.

For my dairy allergy daughter, pasta and sauce.

For me - Slim Fast. I just had a tooth rebuilt after it broke over the weekend and I can't feel my tongue.


----------



## Jacktheknife

Not sure what we are having for sure-- Plendiful has lost her voice. I think she said we are having pork chop chilli.


----------



## Annsni

We had pork chop suey (http://cookingonthesound.blogspot.com/2013/04/pork-chop-suey.html) with white rice.


----------



## 354508

No pork chop chilli, turned into "what the pork soup"


----------



## Jacktheknife

Pork chop suey sounds good. I like Hong Kong Phooey. Just had a second bowl of soup.


----------



## 78Parrothead

Eggs, biscuits and sausage.


----------



## Vosey

Chili and some way too good rolls with butter. 

Have lots and lots of chili left over, told DH to freeze it. 'What, he says, you're not going to can it?' I wish! This minor thing called a job gets in the way of everything...


----------



## soulsurvivor

I've just had it with meat and potatoes which is about all DH eats. I've been craving pizza for weeks, eating ketchup just to get me by the worst of it. So he finally can't stand to hear me any longer and goes to Little Caesars and gets a large pepperoni pizza with extra cheese. I ate all of it except for the 2 pieces I let him have. ok, so now I want lasagna.


----------



## Jacktheknife

soulsurvivor said:


> I've just had it with meat and potatoes which is about all DH eats. I've been craving pizza for weeks, eating ketchup just to get me by the worst of it. So he finally can't stand to hear me any longer and goes to Little Caesars and gets a large pepperoni pizza with extra cheese. I ate all of it except for the 2 pieces I let him have. ok, so now I want lasagna.


Kind of surprised you dont make your own pizza....


----------



## farmersonja

Probably chicken Enchiladas tonight!


----------



## Vosey

I have no idea what we're eating tonight! And that's a problem because my husband cooks on my work nights but I have to tell him what the plan is. 

I'm right there with you soulsurvivor! Although DH loves pizza too, I just crave it all the time! I do make a fantastic pizza, but I'll never put as much cheese and greasy meats on it as you get when you buy one. Mine are way too healthy at home. Our closest pizza place is 25 miles from here and it's not very good. I'm in constant withdrawal.


----------



## Annsni

Pizza might be on the menu for us tonight since we have ballet until 6:15 and my daughter has to be at church at 6:45, with a 10 minute trip to get to church. There is a good pizza place right under the ballet place so it just makes sense.


----------



## Jacktheknife

Annsni said:


> Pizza might be on the menu for us tonight since we have ballet until 6:15 and my daughter has to be at church at 6:45, with a 10 minute trip to get to church. There is a good pizza place right under the ballet place so it just makes sense.


I need to get on the ball and make a few pizzas up to freeze. The trend I have been noticing in restaurant pizzas is that they are so salty I can barely eat them anymore.


----------



## Annsni

Jacktheknife said:


> I need to get on the ball and make a few pizzas up to freeze. The trend I have been noticing in restaurant pizzas is that they are so salty I can barely eat them anymore.


See, we have local New York pizza places (I live on Long Island) and they make great pizzas. This one place has a deal for one large cheese pie, a hero (we get chicken parmesan) and a large ziti for $20. It's a great dinner for me to bail to once in a while. With a salad from home, it feeds my family of 6 (4 adults, 2 growing school aged kids) easily.


----------



## MoTightwad

Having navy bean soup with cornbread and peach cobbler. It is cold and raining here so it fits with the weather.
Thanks for this topic. Love what all you gals and guys are cooking.


----------



## whodunit

Last night was what I have come to call Tacos Romaine. A taco in a lettuce leaf.

Tonight is leftover veggie salad with the leftover taco meat stirred in, some cheese, and it will be topped with fresh avocado and fresh pico de gallo.


----------



## Goats Galore

Pretty miserable weather today so nothing to do but cook. The Chicken Gumbo is simmering and bread rising. Goat yogurt parfaits for dessert.


----------



## Tirzah

Tonight is:

~Roasted Chicken with Gravy (scored a killer deal on organic chicken)
~Mashed Potatoes
~Peas
~Homemade Cranberry Sauce


----------



## Jacktheknife

Plendiful made chicken with shells and pesto.


----------



## Vosey

Pancakes! Haven't had pancakes for dinner in ages. With old strawberries and blueberries hiding in the freezer. Very sweet, but a fun treat.


----------



## Annsni

Tonight will be pulled pork, coleslaw and baby carrots. 

I doubt I'll be eating any of it since I broke ANOTHER tooth! I just had one completely rebuilt on Monday and last night as I was eating a hot soft pretzel - CRUNCH!! The OTHER side broke! GRRRRR!!!!!!!! So I'm hoping I can get an appointment for today....


----------



## Jacktheknife

Annsni said:


> Tonight will be pulled pork, coleslaw and baby carrots.
> 
> I doubt I'll be eating any of it since I broke ANOTHER tooth! I just had one completely rebuilt on Monday and last night as I was eating a hot soft pretzel - CRUNCH!! The OTHER side broke! GRRRRR!!!!!!!! So I'm hoping I can get an appointment for today....


Sorry about your luck, hope you can get this straightened out soon.

We are having something with pita bread. Any suggestions?


----------



## 3ravens

I like what is essentially a Greek salad in pita. With black olives, feta, and tatziki sauce. And I am SURE I didn't spell tatziki right' LOL! Add grilled chicken if you want.


----------



## Jacktheknife

3ravens said:


> I like what is essentially a Greek salad in pita. With black olives, feta, and tatziki sauce. And I am SURE I didn't spell tatziki right' LOL! Add grilled chicken if you want.


That sounds very good. We just got a good deal on hamburger, so i think we are putting burgers in the pita. Yum!


----------



## shepmom

Tonight, Cabbage, baked potato wedges,fillet fish and salad, cucumber slices.


----------



## Vosey

More chili, and the last of the killer rolls with too much butter!


----------



## amandaleigh

Tonight's dinner will be:

Grilled Pork Loin with Chili Rub
Steamed Brown Rice
Grilled Asparagus
Mandarin Oranges


----------



## Taylor R.

I've got my honey on the smoker tonight. He's working on some delicious ribs (I can tell because they already smell fantastic), and we'll probably be having a spinach salad and homemade mac and cheese with it. I try to only do pasta once a week (even whole wheat as it's still processed), and I realized I haven't made any for a while. I made some fantastic zucchini bread last night (made with ingredients directly from the reduced produce rack at the local co-op) that we will probably have for dessert.


----------



## Tirzah

Everyone's dinners sound great 

Tonight we are having:

~Lemon and Chive Salmon Cakes with a Tarragon Tartar Sauce (this is from leftover grilled salmon and we have fresh chives!)
~Tossed Salad
~Sweet Potato Fries


----------



## Vosey

Wow, everyone is eating some good food tonight! Good thing we're having New York Strip steaks with our own leeks and morels found in our woods, asparagus and grilled sourdough.


----------



## Jacktheknife

Man, those ribs and morels sure sound good. We still have snow here so no morels for a while. I made about six different sourdough recipes tonight for the upcoming week, so Plendiful had to cook. She stuffed some of my sourdough pittas with chicken, feta, peppers, and tomatoes. I had mine with blue cheese, she had ranch. Had a salad with the remaining fixings, added dried berries and almonds.


----------



## Vosey

After all the pizza discussion it's homemade pizza tonight. Hoping to get out this afternoon and look for morels to go on top, but not sure there's enough time in the day!


----------



## Annsni

Last night hubby and I went out for date night. 

Tonight will be meatloaf, mashed potatoes and green beans.


----------



## shepmom

new recipes for me from an old Betty Crocker cookbook...
Southwestern Blackeye Beans(turned it into a crockpot meal) and oven fried chicken.
Cucumber salad.


----------



## farmersonja

stirfry with homemade teryaki sauce!


----------



## soulsurvivor

Had a busy Saturday so supper was quick and breakfast-like with omelets and a salad.


----------



## Jacktheknife

Had sloppy joes on homemade wÃ¼ndÃªrbread with shells and cheese. Soft sourdough pretzels for desert.


----------



## Tirzah

Tonight we will be having:

~BBQ Pork Sandwiches on Onion Rolls
~Coleslaw
~Baked Beans

and Pioneer Woman's Apple Dumplings for dessert


----------



## Jacktheknife

We at late again tonight, but dud the tag team in the kitchen. Plendiful made hamballs and cooked some quinoa whilst I chopped up fresh leeks and bell peppers for salad. Froze leftover pepper for easy use later.
Washed it all down with strawberry milk shakes.


----------



## Vosey

At the last minute made a risotto with asparagus. Didn't have good parmesan and used "shake parm", honestly, it was just as good, maybe better : ) 

Made a pork stew with pork shoulder and brats in the crock pot today to eat tomorrow.


----------



## Jacktheknife

Spaghetti night! Woooo!


----------



## mekasmom

We are having chicken noodle soup tonight. My husband asked for it. He likes it with lots of celery, carrots, and some green onions in it.


----------



## Annsni

Tonight was burgers, potato salad, macaroni salad, cole slaw, lettuce and tomato, dill pickles and some cookies for dessert. My daughter's boyfriend is here and he's a big guy. He eats as much as hubby and me!


----------



## mpennington

Meatloaf
Corn
Asparagus
Roasted rosemary potatoes
Brown n serve whole wheat rolls


----------



## shepmom

Last night, crockpot whole chicken,carrots,mash potatoes,red cabbage.
Tonight, Quiche w spinach, sweet potatoes and sliced cucumbers.


----------



## Vosey

Tonight is tacos with a pint of canned taco meat and a pint of black beans mixed together. Am betting DH will not make a salad or veggie so the black beans and chopped tomatoes will have to suffice!


----------



## Taylor R.

I'm thinking chicken tortilla soup. I made stock from the turkey breast I roasted for lunch meat yesterday, and I've got some chicken leftover from dinner last night. There are enough random veggies in the fridge and freezer to make it quite delicious. Plus I bought my hubby his favorite organic blue corn tortilla chips last week, and he miraculously hasn't devoured every last one of them yet.


----------



## Jacktheknife

I have beans soaking for chili tonight, thawed a couple of the whole tomatoes she froze last fall. I have a new cornbread pan I've been wanting to try out, so maybe it will get its chance.


----------



## Taylor R.

Ooh chili...I might have to make some tomorrow. I'm trying to soak up the last of those 'winter' meals before it starts to get warm. Thankfully, the weather has been unable to decide if it is spring time or not (I'm not actually all that thankful, but it's good to find the silver lining, right?), so I've been bouncing back and forth between our warm and cold weather fall-back meals.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Sunny and 78 today so grilling steak outdoors. Also having a grilled veggie pak of onions, sliced potatoes, and yellow squash. Dessert is vanilla yogurt with strawberries.


----------



## mpennington

Pressure cooker supper: Chuck roast with brown rice and gravy, whole golden potatoes, carrots and onions. Cranberry whole grain bars and pears for dessert


----------



## Annsni

Tonight was the quick night of ending ballet at 6:15 and having to be at church at 7 so I put Once a Month Cooking's sweet and sour chicken in the oven on time bake and then picked up white rice at the local Chinese place to serve it over. Got home, pulled it out of the oven and we were sitting and eating in less than 10 minutes. It was perfect! Oh and yummy too!


----------



## Jacktheknife

Just bought a pressure cooker, but not using it tonight. We are making Benedict Arnold burgers- hamburger, ham, bacon, egg with holland arise and siracha on an English muffin with cheese. On the side we are having corn on the cob, boiled and then rolled on the griddle in the bacon grease.


----------



## Vosey

No idea! Which probably means scrambled eggs and kale. I never have quite enough meals planned for the work week. With no microwave it's harder to get something out of the freezer and we've already eaten canned taco meat, chili and meatballs this week!


----------



## Annsni

I'm going to do country style ribs tonight and serve it with caesar salad and potato salad.


----------



## farmersonja

Last night was shepherds pie, tonight I think is going to be bbq meatloaf and spinach salad.


----------



## Taylor R.

I'm thinking it's chili night. I already made a big ol' batch of black beans, so I better use them up. I put some of them in the pepper jack meatloaf I made yesterday and my husband (who thinks he hates all beans) didn't even know it, and I'm not telling!

Chicken noodle soup sounds pretty appealing, too. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## pickapeppa

We're having coddled eggs from the rice cooker and something else I've yet to figure out . . . maybe veggies with dip.


----------



## mpennington

I'm keeping grandbabies for the weekend while DD is out of town. Don't want to waste good playtime cooking - so hit my dehydrated and canned pantry and fridge. In 15 minutes had everything gathered to go to her house. I'll just have to boil canned meat/beans items for 10 minutes, rehydrate dehydrated items, then stir together and cook briefly. Grandbabbies will have things they love to eat, and I'll have lots of time to love on them.

Red beans and Rice with cornbread and pears for dessert: 
Pressure canned beans with ham, deer sausage and andouille
Brown Rice from large batch I make every week and store in fridge
Cornbread - homemade mix
Water bath canned Pears

Whole grain pancakes - homemade mix

Chicken Pot Pie and biscuits with whole grain ooey gooey cinnamon rolls for dessert
Pressure canned chicken breast
Dehydrated mixed veggies and potatoes
Evaporated skim milk made from dried milk
Chicken broth from everlasting broth - my daughter keeps crockpot going 
Bean flour to thicken
Bisquick biscuits - haven't found a homemade mix without shortening that I really like
Ooey gooey cinnamon rolls from milled wheat - I milled the wheat earlier in the week. DD makes 4x batch of dough and keeps in her freezer. She added chopped apples to latest batch - yummy.

Hooray for stocked pantries :dance:


----------



## Jacktheknife

We have 4 leftover egg whites from last night's hollandaise so we will be mixing them with 3 more whole eggs and having omelettes tonight. We need to empty out the carton anyway so we can start some seedlings in it.


----------



## prairiegirl

I'm on a mission to use up homecanned pantry ingredients. Also, trying to clear out the freezer.
So, tonight meal was a simple hamburger, bean, Rotel-type tomato dip.


----------



## Jacktheknife

prairiegirl said:


> I'm on a mission to use up homecanned pantry ingredients. Also, trying to clear out the freezer.
> So, tonight meal was a simple hamburger, bean, Rotel-type tomato dip.


That's the opposite of our current mission-- we are dehydrating and freezing and planning the garden so we can keep stocking. I think we are about 6 months from having ourselves well stocked.


----------



## shepmom

Flounder filets, leftover squash/zucchini, leftover potatoes, okra and homemade Italian herb bread as a side.


----------



## Annsni

Date Night! We're going out!


----------



## Jacktheknife

Not sure exactly what it will be, but I'm currently making some sort of brupper skillet in my wok with ham, cheese, eggs, potatoes, brussels sprouts and leeks.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Getting ready to eat pork chops pan fried and then simmered in mushroom gravy, leftover mashed potatoes, and green beans cooked to the mush I like with bits of country ham to flavor them. 

Dessert for me, DH won't eat sweet treats, is a chocolate pudding cup with these tiny tiny baby Oreos pushed into it that makes a "dirty pudding cup". :clap:


----------



## Tirzah

Tonight we had:

~Steak Salad with Hot Bacon Dressing 

Dessert will be Peeps I scored on clearance


----------



## Vosey

Made the trek to town yesterday (1+ hour away) and went to Trader Joe's so we have endless possibilities! 

Probably chicken I'm poaching on a big salad with some cilantro dressing with TJ's that I can't wait to try. Some of our greens are big enough to eat and I couldn't resist a big bag of arugula at TJ's. The grocery stores out here have never heard of arugula : )

Or TJ's carne asada with sweet potatoes and black beans on corn tortillas.


----------



## Annsni

Vosey - That's funny because I just said to hubby "Why don't we go to Best Buy then head to Trader Joe's so you can pick out things you might like?" We need to return something to Best Buy and TJs is almost next door. Hubby keeps commenting on TJs so I figure why not bring him along to pick out foods he might like? 

My plan for now is sweet potato tacos but that might change depending on what TJs has.


----------



## ajaxlucy

We had bean soup and cornbread. 

I pulled a package of short ribs out of the freezer for tomorrow. Now I just have to find a recipe to tell me how to cook them.


----------



## Jacktheknife

Suppers at work for the weekend, had yogurt for lunch. Homemade greek yogurt with strawberry quick powder mix in is quite good.


----------



## Vosey

ajaxlucy said:


> We had bean soup and cornbread.
> 
> I pulled a package of short ribs out of the freezer for tomorrow. Now I just have to find a recipe to tell me how to cook them.


Yum, haven't had short ribs in a long time although I"m pretty sure I have some in the freezer! 

The basics would be to brown them, cook then slowly in a pile of onions, beef broth and some red wine, 3-4 hours. Garlic and herbs, pepper of course are nice! Take them out and reduce the juices down, serve over mashed potatoes or polenta.


----------



## Tirzah

Tonight is:

~Barbecued Bean & Beef Short Rib Soup
~Tossed Salad
~Homemade Cornbread


----------



## Vosey

Tonight is finally big salad night. Some of our greens, some bought arugula, left over carne asada, feta, avocado, cucumber. Yum!


----------



## Annsni

Tonight we had fried chicken, potato salad and green salad.


----------



## farmersonja

I had a craving for Shrimp! Po boys it is!


----------



## Jacktheknife

Going to have a light meal afterwork-- fried chickpeas stuffed into a pita with yogurt sauce.


----------



## Annsni

Tonight will be baked chicken (not sure what I'll put on it yet), risotto and broccoli.


----------



## suitcase_sally

Baked chicken seasoned with garlic salt & Mrs. Dash Extra Spicy, Au Gratin Potatoes, yellow wax beans seasoned with basil and bisquits. It's all cooking in my new solar oven as I write this. (not bad for April in Michigan). I also have some chicken cooking for the dogs. I made 18 pints of chicken broth a few days ago. When I make the broth, I can the chicken that's left for the dogs. It's usually chicken backs and wing tips and left over chicken from roasting and such. They love it.


----------



## Jacktheknife

suitcase_sally said:


> Baked chicken seasoned with garlic salt & Mrs. Dash Extra Spicy, Au Gratin Potatoes, yellow wax beans seasoned with basil and bisquits. It's all cooking in my new solar oven as I write this. (not bad for April in Michigan). I also have some chicken cooking for the dogs. I made 18 pints of chicken broth a few days ago. When I make the broth, I can the chicken that's left for the dogs. It's usually chicken backs and wing tips and left over chicken from roasting and such. They love it.


I really want to build a solar oven this year. How hot does yours get and can you regulate the temp?


----------



## okiemomof3

tonight we are having a homemade calzone and salad with homemade ranch dressing.


----------



## stef

A big pan of 'everything' fried rice: garlicky shrimp, diced chicken, diced pork, green onions, scrambled eggs, frozen peas, soy sauce, oyster sauce and lots of rice. 

It hit the spot! **


----------



## ajaxlucy

Vosey said:


> Yum, haven't had short ribs in a long time although I"m pretty sure I have some in the freezer!
> 
> The basics would be to brown them, cook then slowly in a pile of onions, beef broth and some red wine, 3-4 hours. Garlic and herbs, pepper of course are nice! Take them out and reduce the juices down, serve over mashed potatoes or polenta.



I did this and it was fantastic! Thank you! I tossed some diced carrots in with the onions and added some bourbon smoked paprika to the herbs. Really great flavor.

Tonight we're having pancakes & bacon, fresh fruit for dessert.


----------



## Tirzah

Ajaxlucy,

I'm sorry I missed you looking for a recipe. If you want to try another short rib recipe, let me know and I can post the BBQ Bean & Short Rib Soup recipe.

Pancakes, Bacon and Fresh Fruit sound great! We are having leftovers (or remains of the day as I like to call them )


----------



## mpennington

Yesterday was rosemary thyme garlic chicken roasted with red onions, potatoes and carrots. Super yummy and easy recipe from the pampered chef web site. 

Tonight is chicken and deer sausage jambalaya with cornbread, white shoepeg corn and blackeyed peas. Used leftover roasted chicken from freezer - planned to use chicken from yesterday, but grand kids picked that one to the bones - it's in the broth pot now.


----------



## prairiegirl

The weekend menu was Patty Melts and Jalapeno Poppers and Grilled Hot Wings and Baked Beans. Dessert was a cheesecake and homemade caramel corn.

Tonight DH grilled steaks and BBQ ribs. Sides were Rice Pilaf and Peas.

I have some short ribs in the freezer. The last 2 times I made them, they were nothing to boast about. I hope to try the recipe shared. Thanks for the recipe Vosey and thanks for the review Ajaxlucy


----------



## MO_cows

Made shepherd's pie tonight with the leftovers from Saturday night's rump roast dinner. Had meat, gravy and mixed-mash potatoes (white and sweet potatoes mashed together) left. Sweated down some onion and celery and cooked off some frozen peas and carrots. Mixed these with the meat and gravy, then spooned the potatoes over the top and baked.


----------



## Vosey

Portabello ravioli with hazelnut pesto and piles of red and yellow peppers. 

Made the hazelnut pesto after I bought some hazelnuts to see if we wanted to plant hazelnut trees. They've been delicious roasted and even better with pasta and made into pesto!

Think I'm going to have to search the far reaches of the freezer for the short ribs I'm sure are in there.


----------



## Tirzah

Vosey,

You have the best sounding meals


----------



## Taylor R.

Last night, I messed up a new pancake recipe and they wouldn't cook through, so I just dumped the batter in, stirred it around, and the kids called them scram-cakes. They actually loved it because it was like pancakes that they didn't have to cut up. I'm thinking I'll make....ummm...homemade mac and cheese (with spinach) tonight.

It's meal planning day, so I'll have to get together everything I'm making for the next two weeks. This thread ought to help a great deal!


----------



## Vosey

Tirzah said:


> Vosey,
> 
> You have the best sounding meals


I'm probably not sharing the boring ones! I did have take-out pizza last week, but it was yummy.

I LOVE to cook, or during the work week tell my husband what to cook :spinsmiley: I spend much of my time off cooking and thinking about cooking, which translates into canning and preserving food as well. Part of it's about eating, but much of it is about providing and prepping for the future whether it be next week or next year. I may have some issues with food security....


----------



## Annsni

Tonight will be roast beef, gravy, crashed potatoes and green beans.


----------



## Jacktheknife

Annsni said:


> Tonight will be roast beef, gravy, crashed potatoes and green beans.


crashed potoatoes? is that a TV recipe? my dad was talking about them and i made them (poorly) once.


----------



## Annsni

Jacktheknife said:


> crashed potoatoes? is that a TV recipe? my dad was talking about them and i made them (poorly) once.


It's from the Pioneer Woman.

Basically, you take new potatoes and boil them whole until just tender. Drain them well. Take a cookie sheet and oil it then put the potatoes on the sheet. Use a potato masher to "crash" the potatoes - just break them open. Brush them with olive oil or butter, then sprinkle with salt, pepper and any yummy seasonings you might have. We like rosemary. Bake them in the oven for about 20 minutes or so - until crispy and browned. They are SOOOOOOOO good.


----------



## Jacktheknife

Annsni said:


> It's from the Pioneer Woman.
> 
> Basically, you take new potatoes and boil them whole until just tender. Drain them well. Take a cookie sheet and oil it then put the potatoes on the sheet. Use a potato masher to "crash" the potatoes - just break them open. Brush them with olive oil or butter, then sprinkle with salt, pepper and any yummy seasonings you might have. We like rosemary. Bake them in the oven for about 20 minutes or so - until crispy and browned. They are SOOOOOOOO good.


Yep, thats a show he watches and thats the recipe. We didnt bake them long enough last time (it was getting late) but i think we will try again tonight.


----------



## Vosey

More pasta, this time with kale and left over hot italian sausage from the lentil soup made over the weekend. A splash of 1/2 & 1/2 and parmesan. 

Love the idea of crashed potatoes! Will have to try this weekend.


----------



## Taylor R.

I wound up making meatloaf because it's my 7 year old's favorite and she had a fabulous day today at school. Plus green beans and parmesean sweet potato fries and we had ourselves a meal.


----------



## Jacktheknife

We had fried chicken, crashed potatoes, roasted brussels sprouts and toasted french bread with greek yogurt (acting in the place of creme fresh) and tomatoes.


----------



## Annsni

Jacktheknife said:


> We had fried chicken, crashed potatoes, roasted brussels sprouts and toasted french bread with greek yogurt (acting in the place of creme fresh) and tomatoes.


Were the crashed potatoes better?


----------



## Jacktheknife

No, about the same. We are having trouble getting them to brown and crisp.


----------



## Annsni

Jacktheknife said:


> No, about the same. We are having trouble getting them to brown and crisp.


Maybe raise the temp??


----------



## Jacktheknife

Annsni said:


> Maybe raise the temp??


She raised it to broil. I wasn't home most of the time, but I still suspect that they just need more time. A good pat dry after the parboil could do some good too.


----------



## Annsni

Jacktheknife said:


> She raised it to broil. I wasn't home most of the time, but I still suspect that they just need more time. A good pat dry after the parboil could do some good too.


I boiled my potatoes about a half hour before they had to go into the oven and so I took them out, left them on the cookie sheet for about 10 minutes then crashed them. By the time they went in the oven, they were nice and dry. 450 degrees seems to be a great temp for them and they were done perfectly in about 20 minutes.


----------



## suitcase_sally

Jacktheknife said:


> I really want to build a solar oven this year. How hot does yours get and can you regulate the temp?


 
DH just built it for me for Christmas. I have put it out 3 times in the last few weeks to give it a "test run" and to eliminate any fumes from the glue and such. I got it up to 300Âº when empty. With the food in it, I was able to hit 290Âº. You regulate it by moving it around relative to the angle of the sun. I'm loading pictures of it onto Photobucket so I can post them. I'll let you know when it's ready. (It will be on a different forum.)


----------



## Jacktheknife

Annsni said:


> I boiled my potatoes about a half hour before they had to go into the oven and so I took them out, left them on the cookie sheet for about 10 minutes then crashed them. By the time they went in the oven, they were nice and dry. 450 degrees seems to be a great temp for them and they were done perfectly in about 20 minutes.


Ok, we will try it like that next time. We always seem to have issues browning potatos, whether it is on the stove top or in the oven.



suitcase_sally said:


> DH just built it for me for Christmas. I have put it out 3 times in the last few weeks to give it a "test run" and to eliminate any fumes from the glue and such. I got it up to 300Âº when empty. With the food in it, I was able to hit 290Âº. You regulate it by moving it around relative to the angle of the sun. I'm loading pictures of it onto Photobucket so I can post them. I'll let you know when it's ready. (It will be on a different forum.)


I can't wait to see it. Did he have blueprints or just build it off the top of his head? I am interested in using it to roast tomatoes and maybe bake breads.


----------



## Taylor R.

I could definitely use one for bread, too. I HATE turning on my oven in the summer as we don't have AC. Since I don't buy bread, it will probably be a breadless summer.


----------



## suitcase_sally

The pictures have been posted! They are on the Homesteading Questions forum. Here's a link:

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/ge...ading-questions/483513-my-new-solar-oven.html


----------



## Annsni

If my 23 year old will be home, we'll have ravioli and salad. If she is not, it will be leftovers. We have ballet until 6:15 and then church at 7 so it's a "run home, change, stuff your face and run to church" kind of night. LOL


----------



## Jacktheknife

We have a busy night ahead of us too. We are heading to a nearby town to fill the truck with compost, get two peach trees, and pick up some produce for taco night. Then back home to unload the compost and make the tacos. I also need to make another loaf of wunderbread tonight. To top it all off, we are getting out of work an hour past due. Guess well will have to hurry!


----------



## Taylor R.

I just put a cute little whole chicken in the oven to roast. I'm thinking spinach salad and broccoli will accompany him.


----------



## mekasmom

We went to the Chinese place tonight. I had sushi and a bunch of raw veggies and fruits off the buffet bar. Then I had to have one egg roll and one crab ragoon just because I love them.


----------



## Vosey

Lentil soup! But we have no water, so no doing dishes : ) They're working on our ditch water system up the road and didn't tell us. I also seriously wonder if they'll be done by dark like they say....


----------



## mpennington

Mac and cheese, sweet baked beans, corn and pears. Our trees have a lot of pears this year so I'm using our canned stash more frequently  only got a handful last year.


----------



## Annsni

We still have quite a bit of roast beef from the other night so tonight we served it on garlic rolls with mozzarella cheese and horseradish sauce. On the side was salad.


----------



## marinemomtatt

Solar Oven Foil Dinners, the guys have steak and fries (coated with olive oil and dry onion soup mix) I have a Tofurkey Kielbasa and sweet potato in mine, our sides will be steamed asparagus (99cents a lb) and Rhubarb Apple sauce.


----------



## Taylor R.

Honestly? I ordered pizza. It was grocery day, which means an hour and a half of drive time, plus coaxing 2 small children through the store, and then another store to grab one little thing, and then another store back home to grab the stuff I forgot, and it wore me out. I did make sure to do a meal plan before I went to the store, so I know what we're having every night for the next two weeks now.


----------



## Jacktheknife

Taylor R. said:


> Honestly? I ordered pizza. It was grocery day, which means an hour and a half of drive time, plus coaxing 2 small children through the store, and then another store to grab one little thing, and then another store back home to grab the stuff I forgot, and it wore me out. I did make sure to do a meal plan before I went to the store, so I know what we're having every night for the next two weeks now.


I'm going to be on the road fairly late tonight, but I am hoping plendiful will have BLTs ready when the kids and I get home.


----------



## Taylor R.

BLTs are one of my favorite foods ever, with Miracle Whip (this is my one exception to our whole foods life-style, as I've tried both store bought organic mayo and homemade and I hated them).

We were going to grill tonight, but now it looks like this rain isn't going to clear off, so I'm going to have to do some rearranging of the meal plan. Ooh..maybe I'll make some anti-pasti pull apart. Guess I better get on that french bread dough ASAP. Either that or spaghetti squash with alfredo and broccoli. Oh no..I can't make up my mind.


----------



## Jacktheknife

Taylor R. said:


> BLTs are one of my favorite foods ever, with Miracle Whip (this is my one exception to our whole foods life-style, as I've tried both store bought organic mayo and homemade and I hated them).
> 
> We were going to grill tonight, but now it looks like this rain isn't going to clear off, so I'm going to have to do some rearranging of the meal plan. Ooh..maybe I'll make some anti-pasti pull apart. Guess I better get on that french bread dough ASAP. Either that or spaghetti squash with alfredo and broccoli. Oh no..I can't make up my mind.


Try mashed avacados instead of miracle whip. yum1


----------



## Vosey

The butcher shop had local small whole trouts today, so a trout on the grill (stuffed with rosemary and lemon) with boxed couscous and asparagus!


----------



## Taylor R.

I forgot to pick up asparagus at the co-op Thursday, and now I'm crushed. Fresh asparagus is one of my favorites. Sounds yummy, Vosey!


----------



## Tirzah

I love asparagus too and can't wait until the wild stuff starts growing in the ditches 

Tonight is easy:

~Fish Tacos
~Black Bean and Corn Salad on the side


----------



## Annsni

Tonight will be chicken enchilada casserole with salad on the side.


----------



## Jacktheknife

Taylor R. said:


> I forgot to pick up asparagus at the co-op Thursday, and now I'm crushed. Fresh asparagus is one of my favorites. Sounds yummy, Vosey!


Speaking of asparagus, I just got done planting 30 new crowns and split my two old ones into 7 crowns. I moved these all to a new patch. But enough about gardening, we have the whole brood here tonight and so we are holding a pizza club meeting.


----------



## Vosey

Burgers with sauteed mushrooms I forgot I bought last week, whoops. Some baby greens from the garden and roasted sweet potatoes. 

Annsi, I haven't made a chicken enchilada casserole in forever! Great idea. Funny how you can forget about dishes you used to make all the time. I'm going to test my canned chicken in it and it'll be my make on sunday meal for monday night.


----------



## ajaxlucy

We had dduk bokki (Korean rice dumplings) cooked with onions & greens from the garden and some beef, as well as the usual soy/sesame/chili pepper sauce.

We're lucky that a store just up the street sells the gluten free rice dumplings.

http://www.thedeliciouslife.com/its-not-rice-cake-dammit-dduk-bok-ki/


----------



## mpennington

Tonight is cassoulet with strawberry shortcake for dessert. The Louisiana strawberries are ripe and abundant at the farmers' market. Yummy. We're working our way through a half flat per week.


----------



## Vosey

Had a yummy, but bizarre, white lasagne with a pile of leftovers in it. Mushrooms, leeks, sweet potatoes, kale, sweet onions, pesto and home canned chicken (which it really didn't need), bechamel, parmesan, mozzarella. 

Somehow this grew out of the idea of chicken enchilada casserole from Annsi. But I didn't have enough corn tortilla's.


----------



## Mountain Mick

Got the mowing do just got to spray edges tomorrow and a bit of weed eating still and we have caught up. now I'm making Curry Fish Cakes for dinner.

Mi~Goreng Noodles with Coconut Curried Fish Cakes served with fresh Lime wedges., 

Coconut Curried Fish Cakes
Â© 2013 by Mountain Mick Blake the Mountain Griller. Baree QLD Australia
1kg firm white flesh Fish such as ...Ling,Snapper,Catfish,Cod or Flake, coarsely chopped NO BONES
2 large Onions 
1 garlic clove, quartered 
1 Â½ tbs lime zest finely shredded /grated
1 cup Coconut Dessicated
1 tblsp pasrley (you can use fresh corandier Karin doesn't like it)
1 tbs fish sauce 
3 tbs Mild Curry powder or 3 tbs of Red curry paste
3 tbs sweet paprika
2 teasp Corandier powder
1 teasp Cummin powder
Â¼ teasp pepper
Â½ teasp Chilli powder 
1 Â½ cups of bread crumbs 
2 large eggs
Pinch of salt 

Peanut oil, or Sunflower oil to shallow-fry (not olive oil to much flavor in it)

Now add fish, Onions Mild Curry powder or Red curry paste, eggs, , lime zest, garlic, salt & pepper, all in the food processor and blitz until the fish mix is a fined paste and all green & red bits a are fine now add the bread crumbs until the paste balls (that is as the blades in the food processor spin the mixture starts to ball up and spin with the blades) now roll into balls and I flatten them to about Â½ inch thick (12mm) and roll then in bread crumbs (cover with the plain bread crumbs) now shallow fry in hot oil. Drain on paper towel and serve as I do homemade Thai fishcakes (curried but not hot)
Mi~Goreng Noodles are the 3 mintue type cook in chicken stock and quickly fried with Asian Veggies


----------



## Mountain Mick

Here is tonight supper. MM 
Coconut Curried Chicken Drumsticks in the Pressure cooker.


----------



## Jacktheknife

Fish-- thats the ticket. I think we will have fish and quinoa today.


----------



## Vosey

Mountain Mick - great pictures and recipe! Making my mouth water at 6:30 am. I never thought to do a curry in the crock pot, now you've got me thinking!


----------



## House faerie

Great food pics!
Jack, where do you get your quinoa?

I'm thinking pork chops and sweet potatoes.


----------



## Jacktheknife

House faerie said:


> Great food pics!
> Jack, where do you get your quinoa?
> 
> I'm thinking pork chops and sweet potatoes.


We get most of our spices, flours, and grain at our local co-op-- The Rainbow.


----------



## Jacktheknife

To add to my previous post...

Most grocers do sell quinoa in the health food section, but want a small fortune for it. The same can be said for vital wheat gluten and rye flour. We have a list of things that we do buy at the co-op and other things it is better to get at the grocers. Herbs and spices are sold by weight at the coop and sold by the jar at other stores, so we buy the light ones like parsley and oregano at the co-op and heavy ones like onion powder at the grocers. White flour is much cheaper when we buy it in a 25lb bag from the grocers. The only time we break the spice rule is for smoked paprika, garlic granules and other spices that the grocer either doesn't carry or has inferior versions of.

Also, not all co-ops are created alike. We have two in our area, one is trendy, highly priced, and doesn't carry much more than the grocers and charges even more. We don't go to that one.

Anyway, sorry about the brief thread hijack, but it is my thread, so...


----------



## Mountain Mick

Hi Vosey,

Yes in less then 25mins you have got chicken falling of the bone and under pressure it forces the flavour deep inside the meat. I love my pressure cooker. MM:icecream:




Vosey said:


> Mountain Mick - great pictures and recipe! Making my mouth water at 6:30 am. I never thought to do a curry in the crock pot, now you've got me thinking!


----------



## Annsni

Costco has a cilantro lime flank steak that we LOVE and since I was there on Saturday, I picked one up. It was the first BBQ of the season and I'm seriously in yummy steak heaven.  I served it with sliced tomatoes dressed with balsamic glaze and potato salad. For dessert, I have a chocolate cream pie.


----------



## 354508

Chipotle, smoked paprika, and cayenne pepper rubbed chicken drumsticks, with sauteed Brussels sprouts, Thai sweet chili noodles, and toast with a savory yogurt sauce for Jacktheknife and I tonight.

No fish. Maybe swai tomorrow.


----------



## nduetime

I hate that question from the Dh..What are thinking about supper????
I, of course, had not thought about a thing. Luckily, we had some yummy salmon fillets in the freezer, wild rice, and big salad, along with some asparagus worked out just fine. I like to cook...just hate figuring out what to make each and every night! &#9829;


----------



## Vosey

Pork Chops, broccoli and jasmine rice.


----------



## Jacktheknife

Congrats vosey, that was our 200th reply.


----------



## Taylor R.

I'm thinking spaghetti squash alfredo with broccoli out of my daddy's cold frame (mine isn't ready yet). Hubs grilled Sunday and last night because it was so gorgeous out, and I spent all day at work and then in the yard getting things done so I had no desire to cook.

I may even make blueberry scones for dessert/breakfast in the morning. My favorite kind of dessert is the kind that I don't feel guilty about serving for breakfast the next day!


----------



## Vosey

Jacktheknife said:


> Congrats vosey, that was our 200th reply.


Can we request to make this a sticky? So much fun and great food ideas!


----------



## Vosey

Leftover "Leftover Lasagne" from Sunday. But this time with some baby green salad. The lettuce bin needs to be thinned!


----------



## Jacktheknife

I know I said this yesterday, but tonight we really are having fish. I am going to curry it, I think someone else mentioned that recently too. We are also having a dandilion salad.


----------



## Annsni

I need to think this through but maybe penne a la vodka. I have a funeral service to work at tonight - and I have work to get it ready today but penne is easy to do and doesn't make a big mess.


----------



## mpennington

Hot Tamale 4 Can Casserole - my fall back when I don't have something planned for supper. Keep cans always available in pantry. Everyone likes it - something my parents used to fix. Inexpensive, quick and easy. Nutrition amounts, amazingly, aren't that bad.

1 can of hormel hot tamales, drained, fat removed, cut in pieces in bottom of 9" square glass dish
Layer remaining cans over tamales.
Can of chili beans, drained
Can of corn drained
Can of hormel turkey chili, without beans
Cover top with 50% reduced fat grated cabot cheddar
Bake at 350 for 30 minutes or until bubbles and cheese melts

I had strawberry shortcake for dessert. DS had bananas foster ice cream float.


----------



## mpennington

House faerie said:


> I'm thinking pork chops and sweet potatoes.


Yummy, know what I'm having for supper tomorrow :kiss:

Have a lot of chops in freezer and need to start clearing out for grass fed beef buy next month.


----------



## JawjaBoy

I know I'm reporting late, but I'm a night owl so I don't think about stuff til the wee hours.:grin:

The wife came in late yesterday evening so supper was on me. I fixed up some fried cubed steak, cabbage and creamed potatoes with onion gravy. Turned out perfect! Dessert was some amaretto fudge that we picked up at the Chocolate Express in Blue Ridge last Sunday. That stuff is some more awesome!


----------



## Vosey

Mmm, cabbage and creamed potatoes...

Anyway, the plan for tonight is taco salad. Had a potluck taco bar at work yesterday. My leftover ground beef and black beans are going to go on a pile of lettuce tonight. Don't have much else for the salad, maybe olives and chives?


----------



## Annsni

I'm thinking leftovers since everyone is out tonight.


----------



## mpennington

Mesquite smoked pork chops, squash with vidalia onions and Marilyn's savory baked beans. Made bread today so will have fresh bread as well.


----------



## prairiegirl

Meatloaf cooked on the grill, potato salad and corn.
Chocolate Swirl cake for dessert, but it's finally warm and sunny here - a good day for ice cream.


----------



## Taylor R.

I'm going with zucchini tomato frittata with fresh toast. It is hotter than the seventh circle in here and I am in no mood to turn on the oven right now.


----------



## JawjaBoy

Breakfast for supper. Bacon, eggs, grits and toast. Afterwards, I'm gonna make a batch of chocolate chip cookies for dessert.


----------



## InHisName

Just picked nettles and eggs-


----------



## farmersonja

taco night!


----------



## Jacktheknife

Not sure what we are having tomorrow, but I know we are having green beans with fried chickpeas as a side. What goes well with that?


----------



## House faerie

InHisName said:


> Just picked nettles and eggs-


What did you wind up doin?


----------



## okiemomof3

well, since today it is going to be dropping down to close to the freezing mark in MAY in OKLAHOMA...i figured it is going to be a good beans, cornbread, taters, and spanish rice type of night. so that is what we are having. put the beans to soak last night and fixing to get them on the stove here in a bit. 

if my garden survives this crazy oklahoma spring, it will be a miracle!


----------



## Vosey

Tonight is scrambled eggs and kale, our end of the week, run out of ideas food. But also delicious and packed with nutrients!


----------



## Vosey

Jacktheknife said:


> Not sure what we are having tomorrow, but I know we are having green beans with fried chickpeas as a side. What goes well with that?


Pork chops was my immediate thought, need something substantial to hold up to the chick peas. 

Would love to hear your recipe for fried chick peas. DH loves chick peas, me less so except in hummus. But I'm thinking that since I've been soaking and canning them myself I might feel differently about them than just opening a store bought can.


----------



## Annsni

I think I'm going to do sausage and peppers tonight. I'll make it today and have it ready to put into the oven while I go riding. It will be ready when I come home which makes dinner really easy!


----------



## Taylor R.

If ever there was a beef stew kind of night, this is it. There is some brisket left over from the one my husband smoked over the weekend in the freezer. I'm out of bread, so I'll make some today (I'm going to try the new bread maker that my grandmother in law brought over for me, I think) and some corn bread, too. I bought some lemons from the reduced produce rack at the co-op (.30 for six of them, organic even!), so I think I'll make up some lemon poppy seed muffins for dessert (and breakfast tomorrow). Thursday is my easy day. I have a lot less running to do, so I'm able to get more cooking done.


----------



## suitcase_sally

Bar-B-Q pork roast, purple hull peas with diced onions and jalepenos, rice made with homemade chicken stock and served with homemade Creole Sauce. Gotta love that solar oven!


----------



## Jacktheknife

For the fried chickpeas I rehydrate in just water overnight, drain and rinse. Then I put them in a vessel that both boils/simmers and fries. I cook them almost 2 hours and add more water than immediately seems necessary. Add a large amount of garlic, some cumin, quite a bit of salt and some pepper and bring to a boil, then reduce to simmer until chickpeas are no longer chewy. Let cool.(I usually do this several hours ahead of time)

Remove from pan into a collander to drain any sauce. Rinse pan and wipe dry. Add a delicious fat to the pan and heat over medium to high heat. Reintroduce chickpeas and cook until fragrant and delicious!


----------



## 3ravens

So, basically refried beans, only with chickpeas? Sounds yummy!


----------



## Jacktheknife

3ravens said:


> So, basically refried beans, only with chickpeas? Sounds yummy!


Possibly? I dont mash them or anything, and they sure come out tasting good.


----------



## Jacktheknife

Another night on the road, no idea what, where, or who we will eat with.


----------



## mpennington

Pancakes for supper with strawberries and the maple syrup I purchased from michiganfarmer. It's amazing.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Since our weather is locked into "pretty" thanks to high pressure on the East Coast.....I'm grilling!! Likely something simple like burgers, with that a tossed salad and a pasta salad and all is good......


----------



## Tirzah

Tonight we are grilling too 

~Burgers
~Corn on the Cob
~Salad with Hot Bacon Dressing

The other night I re-purposed a Tortellini Salad I made and layered it with some marinara sauce and Italian Cheese and baked it. It came out good!


----------



## Vosey

Picked up some short ribs yesterday after all the prior posts. Was able to go to the co-op (our closest grocery has awful vegetables!) so got some beets and baby turnips I'll roast to go with them. Maybe mashed potatoes, maybe polenta on the side. I'm sure DH wants polenta!


----------



## Jacktheknife

we ended up not going on our road trip due to the lousy May weather. I made some buns and she whipped up brats, peas, and beans to go with.


----------



## ajaxlucy

I'm going to a Cinco de Mayo party tonight, so I'm not sure what I'll be eating. For a shared appetizer, I'll make smoked pork crostinis with some leftover smoked pork in the refrigerator.


----------



## Annsni

Hubby and our 10 year old daughter are attending the Father Daughter Dinner at church tonight. My 23 year old daughter will be helping out so that leaves me, my 20 year old daughter and 12 year old son. I invited my dad over and we'll just do spaghetti with meat sauce and salad. Just an easy dinner. 

Oh - I'm also making some pasta salad so we have something to eat after church tomorrow.


----------



## 36376

We had leftovers that needed to be eaten. Will have pizza and salad tomorrow.


----------



## Jacktheknife

we had hamburgers and corn on lovely homemade buns


----------



## shepmom

Finally managed a visit to a local organic farm. Bought pak choy, turnip,mustard greens(not the type I am familiar as being m.g) and a basket of delicious strawberries. yum
We had chicken tenders sauteed in olive oil with fresh ground tellicherry black pepper, the greens(with sea salt and granulated garlic flavor) and sliced tomatoes. Homemade bread. A few strawberries(all day snacky).


----------



## shepmom

I want to eventually make buns, too. I have a Countryside recipe with photo I clipped out with buns that look so delicious. My bread book has several recipes.
Next good day/hours hopefully. (not so much for me but dh and sons can eat heartily)


----------



## Jacktheknife

shepmom said:


> I want to eventually make buns, too. I have a Countryside recipe with photo I clipped out with buns that look so delicious. My bread book has several recipes.
> Next good day/hours hopefully. (not so much for me but dh and sons can eat heartily)


 ours turned out fantastic!


----------



## Vosey

Something with chorizo, kale and beans. Probably a soup-like something. 

The short ribs were fantastic! Can't wait for the lunch leftovers tomorrow at work, will definitely brighten the day.


----------



## Jacktheknife

Vosey said:


> Something with chorizo, kale and beans. Probably a soup-like something.
> 
> The short ribs were fantastic! Can't wait for the lunch leftovers tomorrow at work, will definitely brighten the day.


All I know so far is that we will be boiling potatoes so I can have potato water for bread.


----------



## amandaleigh

Burritos made with leftover spanish rice from my freezer (brown rice, black beans, hot peppers, tomatoes, and corn) and leftover shredded beef from the roast we had a few nights ago. Probably a mixed green salad with lime vinaigrette to go with it.


----------



## okiemomof3

salmon patties, peas, and mac and cheese. simple, fast, and tasty


----------



## mpennington

Pulled pork on store bought buns for supper. The pork was really yummy - a cheater BBQ recipe for the crock pot.

Jacktheknife, your buns look great! I too want to make hamburger, hoggie and hot dog buns. We've quit buying regular loaf bread and dinner rolls at the store. I bake a couple days a week to keep up with that. May have to add another day for buns.


----------



## Peggy

pancakes! a friend of mine brough back a whole 1/2 gallon of maple syrup from vermont. It was really good!


----------



## Vosey

Peggy said:


> pancakes! a friend of mine brough back a whole 1/2 gallon of maple syrup from vermont. It was really good!


Yum! There is nothing like good, real maple syrup. Honestly, not worth eating pancakes or waffles with the fake stuff. You reminded me I need to get my family to send me more from Maine, we just finished off our last jar.


----------



## Jacktheknife

mpennington said:


> Pulled pork on store bought buns for supper. The pork was really yummy - a cheater BBQ recipe for the crock pot.
> 
> Jacktheknife, your buns look great! I too want to make hamburger, hoggie and hot dog buns. We've quit buying regular loaf bread and dinner rolls at the store. I bake a couple days a week to keep up with that. May have to add another day for buns.


Thanks M, next time I am going to try removing the rings before baking and see how they come off.


----------



## mpennington

Jacktheknife said:


> Thanks M, next time I am going to try removing the rings before baking and see how they come off.


I wondered how you got them so uniform  I have several sets of English muffin rings but would not have thought to use them for rolls.:doh:


----------



## Jacktheknife

Yeah, I was very pleased with the effect. I made 8 of them and they actually raised a bit too far, so I will try 12 next time.


----------



## Vosey

Vosey said:


> Something with chorizo, kale and beans. Probably a soup-like something.
> 
> The short ribs were fantastic! Can't wait for the lunch leftovers tomorrow at work, will definitely brighten the day.


So I discovered we have a community water system meeting tomorrow, so dinner changed. Made chorizo, kale, orzo soup for tomorrow. Tonight had an amazing salad with our baby greens, beets, cauliflower and feta. Some buttered sourdough on the side. DH had already eaten a lot so was happy with a little salad. I'm not usually a "just a salad" girl, but it was very satisfying.


----------



## 354508

Bacon mushroom fettuccine tonight. Got the recipe from the bottom of my mushroom carton, and it was delish!


----------



## Jacktheknife

Plendlful said:


> Bacon mushroom fettuccine tonight. Got the recipe from the bottom of my mushroom carton, and it was delish!


Can we have it again tomorrow?


----------



## ajaxlucy

Tonight we're having pastelon de platano. It's like a lasagna, but made with plantains instead of noodles. I had it in Puerto Rico some years ago and thought it was a great gluten-free comfort food.

http://www.hispanickitchen.com/prof...-pl-tano-maduro-puerto-rican-plantain-lasagna


----------



## Annsni

I think tonight I'll have hubby grill a bunch of chicken breasts tonight and we'll have them with the plethora of leftovers we have in the fridge. I'll also use them during the week for lunches and maybe one night for a salad dinner (with chicken, pears, blue cheese, craisins and balsamic vinaigrette).


----------



## Jacktheknife

I thought I posted this earlier, but I don't see it now. We are in the yard, hauling in dirt, sand and field stone for the garden and strawberry patch. Since we are having such a busy day we will just do brats again ( I still have buns). Maybe I will dig coals out of the ash bucket and we can cook them on the grill.


----------



## mpennington

Sourdough waffles and fruit salad.


----------



## Taylor R.

My wonderful husband is making Mexican pizzas (kind of like a whole food version of Taco Bell's). I'm so incredibly impressed with him! He found the recipe, went hunting for the ingredients and the whole bit. Sooo not the norm around here! He must be doing a pre-Mother's day kissing up.


----------



## arnie

I feel like the guy in the old alkaselser commerchial , I made soma spicya meata balls along with pasta sause to match . I enjoyed this so much but now tums are what im craveing for desert


----------



## Annsni

Hubby isn't home tonight so it's only me and the kiddies. I think I'm going to make my grandmother's version of goulash (stew beef, tomato soup, large chunks of carrot, chopped onion - cooked for 3 hours) and serve it over noodles with salad on the side.


----------



## Taylor R.

If it weren't for this thread I probably wouldn't ever remember to get my prep work in before dinner . I was going to roast a chicken, but I forgot to put it in the fridge yesterday. I think some shrimp stir-fry is in order. That's quick, one pan, lots of good veggies.


----------



## Jacktheknife

If it wasn't for this thread, I wouldn't even think of what to have. I know Plendiful got out som e chix thighs, but I am unsure what so serve with them. Maybe I will have time to mix up a batch of biscuits.


----------



## amandaleigh

Tonight is quinoa pasta with homemade tomato sauce with sweet sausage and onions.


----------



## 354508

Hot roast beef sandwiches with pepper jack cheese and homemade fries. Jacktheknife will have to make biscuits tomorrow!


----------



## mpennington

Baked ziti casserole using some marinara sauce I froze last Christmas; salad with lettuce, cranberries, mixed roasted nuts and a poppy seed dressing; whole wheat cinnamon raisin bread for dessert.


----------



## farmersonja

spaghetti and meat sauce


----------



## Vosey

I feel like a broken record; scrambled eggs and kale, but this time with left over chorizo. 

We also have some chicken thighs thawing, I'm thinking we need to do something tomorrow without kale! Wish the rest of those veggies would get growing!


----------



## Taylor R.

I'm making pour pizza tonight. Batter crust baked with sausage sprinkled on top of it, then add spaghetti sauce and cheese and bake for a few more minutes. YUM! We'll be having some spinach salad on the side, and I've been peeling carrots all morning in between getting kids ready for a carrot cake.

I also made pumpkin muffins this morning for my son's last day of preschool snack. He loves them, but the other kids might be a little taken aback by muffins with no sugar


----------



## Jacktheknife

Taylor R. said:


> I'm making pour pizza tonight. Batter crust baked with sausage sprinkled on top of it, then add spaghetti sauce and cheese and bake for a few more minutes. YUM! We'll be having some spinach salad on the side, and I've been peeling carrots all morning in between getting kids ready for a carrot cake.
> 
> I also made pumpkin muffins this morning for my son's last day of preschool snack. He loves them, but the other kids might be a little taken aback by muffins with no sugar


You are preparing the kids for a carrot cake? That explains why it is your son's last day of preschool1


----------



## Taylor R.

Hehe..I was preparing the carrot cake in between preparing the kids. He's sooo excited to finally be done. I really am not looking forward to the day where he realizes he has to go to kindergarten..and praying he gets a good teacher.


----------



## Jacktheknife

Taylor R. said:


> Hehe..I was preparing the carrot cake in between preparing the kids. He's sooo excited to finally be done. I really am not looking forward to the day where he realizes he has to go to kindergarten..and praying he gets a good teacher.


Funny that you are talking about chopping the kids into a cake...We just got our three garden bed in, and they resemble graves. The neighbors are probably wondering where our three kids have been lately!


----------



## maxbetta

Tonight we're having skillet pork chops and oven roasted red potatoes. And maybe, just maybe, a salad


----------



## Annsni

Since we have very little time between ballet and church so we'll be having pizza salad for dinner. It's greens, mozzarella, basil, tomatoes, pepperoni, pizza crust (store brand Boboli) and a special balsamic tomato dressing that is to die for!


----------



## mpennington

Amish Baked Steak and Gravy with onions, carrots and potatoes. Thickened gravy with bean flour - it's sooo much easier than flour.


----------



## Jacktheknife

We are going with chix legs (the thighs were mislabeled), bacon and mushroom fettuccine, and a nice salad.


----------



## 36376

Baked beef stew, heavy on veggies with homemade biscuits.


----------



## mpennington

Stovetop smoked pork steaks, baked vidalia onions and shoe peg corn.


----------



## Vosey

Finally ate the chicken thighs, DH grilled them and they were delish on a big salad.


----------



## Vosey

mpennington said:


> Stovetop smoked pork steaks, baked vidalia onions and shoe peg corn.


What is shoe peg corn?


----------



## Jacktheknife

The garden is ready to be planted, so hopefully our night won't be so busy. We had a chipotle noodle side that we made into a chicken helper. Not bad, actually.


----------



## mpennington

Vosey said:


> What is shoe peg corn?


It's a sweet white corn that has smaller kernels than yellow corn. It's a particular favorite of DS. I keep cans in the pantry for sides and for my 4 can tamale casserole.


----------



## 3ravens

pork steaks, mashed 'taters, green beans, macaroni salad Yuuuuummmmm!


----------



## Annsni

Tonight was Pioneer Woman's favorite meatloaf, mashed potatoes, mixed veggies and gravy. I had a migraine today so I'm proud of myself for pulling this off between naps!


----------



## Vosey

I think another salad (the heat wave means our lettuce is going crazy!) with hard boiled eggs and bacon. Or order a pizza....


----------



## mpennington

It's an everyone for himself night. I had farm fresh eggs and homemade bread; DH had leftover smoked pork steak and veggies; DS had sharp cheese, fruit, and crackers.


----------



## Jacktheknife

We had another really busy day that ended with a junk hunt, we had take and bake pizzas with my parents.


----------



## soulsurvivor

DH had some fresh ground chuck left from making spaghetti sauce so he browned it and drained off the grease. Then he fried onions and garlic and added to the ground meat and topped it off with a brown gravy from the roast. We ate this on top of potatoes and cooked carrots leftover from the roast. 

Tonight is the spaghetti sauce over thin spaghetti with grilled garlic bread. The remainder of the spaghetti sauce is portioned into 8 freezer containers to use for future meals.


----------



## Vosey

Vosey said:


> I think another salad (the heat wave means our lettuce is going crazy!) with hard boiled eggs and bacon. Or order a pizza....


So we ended up ordering pizza last night. I am very thankful our little town at the edge of nowhere has a good pizza place! 

Lunch is BLT's and tonight will be a big salad with eggs, bacon and avocado. Uh oh, the pizza had bacon on it too.....hope my heart doesn't explode!


----------



## jessiepiexo

We are having chicken with homemade egg noodles, carrots, and broccoli stalks instead of celery. Probably will cook up some freezer biscuits to go with.


----------



## soulsurvivor

There's chicken soaking in marinade in the fridge. Hoping the weather stays rain free long enough to grill it. If not, it will get baked. Also having stuffed potatoes and a green salad.


----------



## Jacktheknife

i was fighting a migraine most of the night, had a small and simple meal. Had burgers, shaped in a press we picked up, served on store bought onion buns (which are on my copy list) with a salad.


----------



## Jacktheknife

Running really late tonight. Pork chops, fresh asparagus and quinoa once we get home.


----------



## Jacktheknife

Seems like I'm talking to myself here, oh well. We having chicken thighs and a gnocchi dish with a smoked gouda cream sauce. I am hoping for brussels as well.


----------



## Annsni

Trying out a new recipe that is a casserole with wild rice, chicken, spinach and mushrooms with a gruyere sauce on top. I'm TRYING to get it done before I have to run to the barn but I'm out of milk and have to wait for my daughter to get home with it! :\


----------



## maxbetta

Hubby is making stuffed peppers tonight. It's just green bell peppers hollowed out and stuffed with a mixture of ground turkey, brown rice, and some tomato sauce. It bakes in the oven for about 45 minutes. Can't wait!


----------



## ajaxlucy

Ham sandwich and a glass of wine. No one here for dinner but me and the dogs (they got to watch).


----------



## Vosey

DH's back is acting up so it was a big salad and a small frozen pizza.


----------



## arnie

Just gonna tough it out pinto beans n corn bread but then opened up a quart jar of pork tenderloin - they just go together  , well I'm not that tough I opened a quart o blackberrys and made a cobbler toped it off with some ice cream . So much for being a cowboy - mabe roy rodgers


----------



## Jacktheknife

Plendiful is going to make "adult" pigs in a blanket by wrapping parcooked brats in a crescent with pepperjack. Also having fresh ditdh asparagus with it.


----------



## Vosey

Jacktheknife said:


> Plendiful is going to make "adult" pigs in a blanket by wrapping parcooked brats in a crescent with pepperjack. Also having fresh ditdh asparagus with it.


Is that ditch asparagus? I've never had wild asparagus. 

It's a boring food week here. Tonight burgers with feta mixed in, too tired for anything on the side, no salad, no nothing!


----------



## Jacktheknife

Yep, ditch asparagus..


----------



## 354508

I refuse to buy asparagus in the store, fresh is so very de.licious, and IMO, better than store bought because I can pick it when it's younger and more tender


----------



## Annsni

Last night we had shepherd's pie and tonight we'll have leftovers. There is too much food in the fridge that needs to be used up.


----------



## Taylor R.

Uhhh..well....erm..summer spaghetti! I know it's not quite summer yet, but I've got cherry tomatoes and zucchini that need to be used. Plus, I can make it in the microwave, which is great since it's already 80 in here. It's time to drag the fans and screens out of storage!


----------



## Jacktheknife

Taylor R. said:


> Uhhh..well....erm..summer spaghetti! I know it's not quite summer yet, but I've got cherry tomatoes and zucchini that need to be used. Plus, I can make it in the microwave, which is great since it's already 80 in here. It's time to drag the fans and screens out of storage!


It is summer here, 102 yesterday.


----------



## suitcase_sally

I get to use my new solar cooker again today! We're having pork loin stew made with carrots, onions and potatoes seasoned with salt, pepper and oregano in a brown gravy sauce.

Doggies are having chicken.


----------



## Tirzah

Jacktheknife that sounds good! We love brats and my honey's favorite way of cooking them is to slice lengthwise (not all the way through though) , fill with jalapeno slivers, wrap bacon around the brat and secure with toothpicks. Grill until done and serve on a toasted homemade roll with sauerkraut and brown mustard 

Oh and we love the ditch Asparagus too. This year ours has a nutty taste to it.

Nothing exciting for us tonight, leftovers 
We are having Lasagne, salad and homemade bread.


----------



## Taylor R.

I'd consider punching someone for your solar oven right about now, sally! I have no desire to turn on my oven for the next 4 months.


----------



## soulsurvivor

We're hanging tight in the 80s for daytime highs here over the next few days. Rain in and out as needed for cooling. We live in the blessed zone for weather. The grill is hosting our supper of salmon and veggies tonight. Late night snack is frozen bananas and grapes mixed with a few spoons of vanilla yogurt.


----------



## Jacktheknife

Tonight it's chicken pot pie, mmm! Incidentally, we just picked up five pounds of "use right away or freeze" which I used our new patty press to make into 16 freezer burgers.


----------



## Vosey

Just opened a quart of stew I canned last weekend. I know, didn't even have time to season! But I want to know how it turned out. And I found some amazing rolls in the back of the freezer, the kind you slather with butter and can't stop eating. 

As for ditch asparagus, I need to find out if we have wild asparagus here, have never heard of it. In Maine we picked fiddleheads on the creeks, those are yummy!


----------



## 354508

Brupper burgers tonight, with roasted parmesan asparagus.


----------



## Taylor R.

We had grilled cheese and fresh veggies with homemade ranch. I was not in the mood for a mass quantity of dishes tonight.


----------



## GrannyG

Oh my.....the greens are done....spinach, turnip, and collards in hot sausage broth with onions and jalapeno......YUM.....cornbread done....with hot sausage, onion, jalapeno, whole kernel corn, Colby cheese, and smothered with butter.....HEAVEN.....LOL
Hubby bought fried chicken....


----------



## Taylor R.

GrannyG, your cornbread sounds like a meal in and of itself!


----------



## Vosey

I'm off to Portland and then Bend today, which means a few days of eating out. Although I enjoy a meal or two out, after 2 in a row I start missing home cooked meals! 

On vacation next week so hope to do some fun cooking when I get home.


----------



## 354508

Pizza club meeting tonight. Turkey sausage, peppers, mushrooms, and maybe pineapple too!


----------



## GrannyG

Large chef salad tonight ......torn lettuce, onions and radishes from the garden sliced thin, cheese cut in strips, celery, turkey cut in strips....with ranch dressing and seasoned crackers.....oranges for dessert....


----------



## stef

Home fries, cold meat loaf, fresh baked rhubarb pie with ice cream and coffee. **


----------



## suitcase_sally

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/ge...questions/485755-fun-sun-again-pic-heavy.html


----------



## amandaleigh

Sirloin tip roast, grilled lemon balsamic asparagus, honey soy carrots, and a mixed green salad.


----------



## Jacktheknife

Sounds like its chicken alfredo tonight. Hoping its good!


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight was grilled steak, potatoes and onions, and salad of lettuce and cherry tomatoes.


----------



## maxbetta

We were bad and ordered pizza tonight...but tomorrow night it's pasta with shrimp.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight's supper is already cooking in the crockpot - sausage and kraut and smells really good. We have afternoon doctor appointments and will be late getting back home to cook supper so this will work out great. We'll stop at the grocery on the way home and get a package of sub rolls to go with the meal.


----------



## Annsni

Last night was a great dinner:

Man Pleasing Chicken Thighs, Lemon Roasted Potatoes, and roasted asparagus. 

Tonight we will be taking out a friend who is in town for speaking engagements. He's a Parent's Coach from California and he's been speaking at our church as well as schools in the area. Tonight we arranged for him to meet with a group of parents for a Q&A session. It should be great!! So we need to find out what kind of food he's interested in and then we can figure out a restaurant.


----------



## Jacktheknife

Tonight we are having some sort of shrimp dish, with sides of brussels and asparagus and morels.


----------



## Tirzah

Annsni, thanks for posting the recipe links. I have quite a bit of chicken thighs in the freezer.

Tonight is:

~Grilled Venison Steaks
~Tossed Salad
~Corn on the Cob


----------



## Taylor R.

I'm thinking roast, potatoes, and carrots. I have a hugeynormous grass-fed eye of round in the inside freezer that's been tempting me. I guess I better find some people to invite for dinner...


----------



## Jacktheknife

Taylor R. said:


> I'm thinking roast, potatoes, and carrots. I have a hugeynormous grass-fed eye of round in the inside freezer that's been tempting me. I guess I better find some people to invite for dinner...


Then I guess I need your address.


----------



## ajaxlucy

Probably homemade pizza. The local butcher made a new sausage with pork, ramps, and potatoes so I bought a pound to try. I think it would make a good pizza topping along with some cheese, a bit of garlic and spinach from the garden.


----------



## Taylor R.

The trip from Iowa to Kansas is a little much just for dinner, though my step dad makes it fairly regularly for just a couple hours with my step brothers and niece and nephews.


----------



## Jacktheknife

Taylor R. said:


> The trip from Iowa to Kansas is a little much just for dinner, though my step dad makes it fairly regularly for just a couple hours with my step brothers and niece and nephews.


You haven't seen the price of grass-fed beef up here!


----------



## Taylor R.

We have a great farm about 10 miles up the road that does family packs for $6.50 a lb., and can get it in small quantites as low as $5 a lb. when they've got random cuts left over. I love that I get to go out there and see their practices in action.

http://www.mettenburgfarm.com/grass-finished-beef/

We also have another farm about 20 miles in the opposite direction that supplies our local co-op when I'm looking for something specific. Their prices are very reasonable, too. I've done a tour there, but they aren't so open to the public as Mettenburg's have been.


----------



## Jacktheknife

Clearly I need to find my own beef producer.


----------



## Taylor R.

We were extremely lucky to have them so near when we switched to a more natural diet. I've never had better quality beef than what we get from Mettenburg's, and I'm ready to try some of their lamb, too.

If you have a freezer, it is definitely worth looking around for a good supplier!

It does look like it's higher up there, based on my research, though. Weird..


----------



## Jacktheknife

Have you had mutton? I am looking for a supplier for that too.


----------



## Vosey

Jacktheknife said:


> Have you had mutton? I am looking for a supplier for that too.


I love mutton! Haven't had it in years. My brother raises lamb and thus the older sheep turn into mutton. But he lives in Maine and we're in Oregon...


----------



## Taylor R.

I tried it when I was a kid, but I haven't had it since. Our beef provider does lamb as well, though, so I think we're going to give it a try. I'm unsure whether they sell any mutton or just lamb. I'd really like to get the family used to meat sources that are more practical for us to raise on our own. I'd like to try rabbit but I have not been able to find a supplier for that anywhere and I'd hate to traumatize my kids by killing something small and furry and it turn out to not even be something we'd eat. We raised meat rabbits when I was a kid, but I never actually ate them.


----------



## Vosey

Last night we had yummy lamb shoulder bits on the grill, boiled little potatoes and cauliflower. 

Tonight is tbd. We have a friend visiting from DC and we've promised her scrambled eggs and kale at some point!


----------



## soulsurvivor

Last night's meal turned out to be broiled lobster tail with dipping garlic/herb butter, baked potatoes and garlic bread. So will eat last night's supper of sausage and kraut on sub buns tonight. Also having mashed potatoes and baked peach crumble.


----------



## Taylor R.

We'll be having sausage patties and cereal for dinner tonight. My sweet little man turns five today, and that's what he requested for his birthday dinner. Since we quit eating processed foods, he's really been missing cereal apparently!

Homemade ice cream for dessert.


----------



## Annsni

Tonight is burgers on the grill, dill potato salad and green salad.


----------



## 354508

Jacktheknife is feeling ill tonight, so I'm making split pea soup for dinner. Hopefully he doesn't channel his inner Linda Blair...


----------



## maxbetta

We're doing blackened tilapia fillets, roasted red potatoes, and a salad tonight. I'm so lucky that I have a husband who loves to cook!


----------



## Taylor R.

Mine likes to cook, too. However, that whole cleaning up afterwards is a foreign concept!


----------



## Vosey

Taylor R. said:


> I tried it when I was a kid, but I haven't had it since. Our beef provider does lamb as well, though, so I think we're going to give it a try. I'm unsure whether they sell any mutton or just lamb. I'd really like to get the family used to meat sources that are more practical for us to raise on our own. I'd like to try rabbit but I have not been able to find a supplier for that anywhere and I'd hate to traumatize my kids by killing something small and furry and it turn out to not even be something we'd eat. We raised meat rabbits when I was a kid, but I never actually ate them.


They probably usually sell just lamb, but I bet if you ask they'll sell you mutton, and maybe cheap. Mutton is very English, not many Americans eat it! I was lucky to grow up eating lamb and love, love, love it. 

I have to say, I don't think I could raise and kill rabbits, they are just way too cute and furry! I buy local rabbit at our butcher shop. It's pricey but at least I'm supporting a local homesteader!


----------



## Taylor R.

My son decided he wanted cake with whipped cream and strawberries, so I did it all up homemade and it turned out AMAZING! Wow that whipped cream was good!


----------



## maxbetta

Tonight is steak with a side of fettuccine alfredo.


----------



## Jacktheknife

Sounds like I will be getting chicken noodle soup.


----------



## Taylor R.

Not feeling so good still, Jack?

We're having scrambled eggs with spinach and cherry tomatoes. I guess I better throw some bread in the machine for toast..wait, my toaster broke..maybe just bread.


----------



## Jacktheknife

Nope, still pretty miserable. I did get a loaf of bread into the machine to mix, though. At least I am getting something done today,


----------



## Vosey

Big salad with leftover steak. And we have some blueberry pie for desert!

Hope you feel better Jack!


----------



## Annsni

Tonight was Pork Chop Suey and rice. I also cooked the other half of the pork tenderloin and will use it for salad tomorrow night.


----------



## mpennington

Sorry to hear you are feeling bad Jack. Hope the chicken noodle soup helps. That's what my kids always want when they are sick. I want potato soup like my Mom fixed when I was a child. Just a basic easy soup with onions browned in butter, potatoes cooked in water, then mashed up a bit and milk added with salt and pepper.

We had romertopf oven roasted chicken with vidalia onions, potatoes and carrots. Will pick bones to make broth tomorrow.


----------



## Jacktheknife

mpennington said:


> Sorry to hear you are feeling bad Jack. Hope the chicken noodle soup helps. That's what my kids always want when they are sick. I want potato soup like my Mom fixed when I was a child. Just a basic easy soup with onions browned in butter, potatoes cooked in water, then mashed up a bit and milk added with salt and pepper.
> 
> We had romertopf oven roasted chicken with vidalia onions, potatoes and carrots. Will pick bones to make broth tomorrow.


Thanks everyone, I started feeling better this afternoon. The soup was good, I curried it and served it with wunderbread (which I finally perfected). Just as I'm back on my feet, Plendiful is down after hurting her back at work today.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Supper tonight is meatloaf and mashed potatoes with a pot of lima beans cooked down with some roasted red peppers as seasoning. Dessert later is going to be a slice of deli pound cake topped with strawberries and vanilla ice cream.


----------



## amandaleigh

Ginger soy chicken with rice and sauteed veggies.


----------



## Annsni

Will someone come cook for us? I'm just too lazy to do it myself.


----------



## Vosey

Annsni said:


> Will someone come cook for us? I'm just too lazy to do it myself.


That's what I'm feeling like! We've had guests all week and I am worn out. 

But we have some asparagus that needs to be eaten, so maybe asparagus and chicken so I'll have bones for broth. And instant couscous to make it as easy as possible. We do have some cherries halved and vanilla ice cream!


----------



## mpennington

Pulled pork sandwiches with one of my favorite summer salads: corn, tomato and bean salad. I didn't have any fresh tomatoes so used sweet red bell pepper. Salad uses raw sweet corn cut off the cob. Makes a nice crunchy cold salad - it will be better tomorrow as a wrap for lunch


----------



## Horseyrider

Long day on the mower and canning so I had some leftover inside-out stuffed peppers. Then for dessert I had some dark chocolate with hazelnuts and currants. Nom!


----------



## Vosey

DH might be making barbecued ribs. If so, I'll make an orzo salad with cauliflower, peppers, onion, broccoli and feta. He needs to commit to the plan soon! Otherwise ribs tomorrow and big salad with chicken tonight.


----------



## Annsni

It was almost 90 on Tuesday. Today is 50 and raining. I refuse to turn on the heat again (turned off the furnace on Tuesday) so I think it will be clam chowder, salad and biscuits for dinner. I need something to warm this place up! LOL


----------



## Taylor R.

It's date night! I'm hoping for Italian, but we haven't decided what to have yet. We have a fantastic Italian restaurant in our little town that grows their own produce on the grass strip between sidewalk and curb, they use local and fair-trade ingredients whenever possible, they make all their pastas, sauces, and sausages from scratch. Plus, it's about the same price as Applebee's! In short, they're amazing, and if I'm not going to cook, they're who I'd like cooking for me


----------



## Jacktheknife

That sounds like a really neat place. They covered a similar place on Taste of Iowa this morning. Our pizza club meeting got push back today. Also going to discuss some french bread.


----------



## Jacktheknife




----------



## Vosey

All my dinner plans were scrapped in favor of take-out pizza and salad. It was delicious! 

Is that Broccoli Rabe Jacktheknife? Mine is flowering way before it has even produced edible stalks : (


----------



## Jacktheknife

Asparagus, kale, and peppers.


----------



## mpennington

Chicken stirfry with rice noodles, peanuts, edamame, red bell peppers, onions, celery and carrots in a peanut butter sauce. DS cooked tonight


----------



## 354508

Vosey, all your talk of kale inspired jack and I to pick up a bag at the grocers. (It didn't hurt that it was deeply discounted for no apparent reason)


----------



## Taylor R.

I've got to work tonight, so I'll be eating the Memorial Day cookout, and hubs will be baking up the homemade frozen pizza I keep in the freezer for just such occasions for the kids.


----------



## Annsni

Original plan: go sleep on the sailboat and BBQ but it will be in the low 40s tonight so nix that.

Alternative plan: Swedish meatballs in the crockpot but now all the kids are out for dinner.

Final plan: Hubby and I will grab a bite out or at home - of just whatever.


----------



## Vosey

Plendlful said:


> Vosey, all your talk of kale inspired jack and I to pick up a bag at the grocers. (It didn't hurt that it was deeply discounted for no apparent reason)


That's great! The big thing with kale is it grows and grows and grows! We put plastic and PVC piping over one of our kale beds and ate it all winter. Then this spring the kale we never pulled up in the fall started producing again. It's not very fussy and both heat and cold tolerant. Probably why it's a dietary staple in Siberia : )


----------



## Taylor R.

I don't have any kale planted, but I probably ought to. It's nutrient dense, palatable, AND easy??? Nobody in my family ever grew it, and I've only had it from the co-op. I might ought to put some in


----------



## mekasmom

Boring meal tonight.... taco casserole

Leftover taco seasoned ground beef
pint jar of canned corn
pint jar of tomatoes
topped with some corn bread and cheese
bake 350F until done

Then eat with a salad


----------



## Jacktheknife

We will have to add some to the cold frame we have planned for the winter. 

We are having burgers on homemade buns ( a recipe im still perfecting) with pea salad.


----------



## mpennington

Steaks, corn, green beans with romaine, cranberry, pear and mixed nut salad. DH will eat any combination of veggies and fruit as long as there are nuts involved 

So glad our pear trees are loaded this year. Praying for a hurricane free summer. I'm working on the last case of canned pears from season before last.


----------



## 354508

Left over pea soup tonight. Still rainy and dreary here, so no barbecuing all weekend


----------



## Vosey

It's been raining all day, so a rigatoni and ricotta bake with a green salad. Will make great leftovers for lunch this week.


----------



## Annsni

We had hamburgers and hot dogs on the boat with potato salad and green salad. It turned out to be a lovely day for a great sail!


----------



## Taylor R.

We got a little break in between storms, so hubs grilled up some brats (really amazing ones that they custom season for me at the local co-op), fresh local asparagus (I don't grow asparagus), and I made some baked beans. Grilling out is my favorite because it makes such a small mess in comparison to our usual dinners. The oldest is spending a week at her great grandparents, so we've all been indulging heavily of the foods she can't have.


----------



## unregistered5595

baked chicken, salad of lettuce from the garden with sliced strawberries and pickled red onions and homemade red french dressing.


----------



## soulsurvivor

We're having baked chicken breasts too instead of grilling. It's kinda windy today for grilling. Also having a skillet of fried potatoes and onions. Dessert is strawberries and yogurt.


----------



## Vosey

Had incredible elk burgers with grilled red onion and a salad. Salad, salad, salad. We are overrun with lettuce, I'm starting to feel like a rabbit!


----------



## mpennington

Chicken and sausage jambalaya made with canned turkey broth, salad, corn, green beans and pears.


----------



## 354508

We had spinach tortellini with marinara and meatballs last night. It's Jack's bday today, so I'll be making pineapple upside down cake after work for dessert! Not sure what supper will entail though...


----------



## Taylor R.

Pineapple upside down cake is my daddy's favorite, so I've been making it for him every year since I was 8 for his birthday. Now when it comes his birthday time, I have to make 2 cakes because my whole family (excluding me) is allergic to pineapple.

My husband decided to make Mexican pizzas for dinner. It works for me! It's a mostly whole food recipe (only the whole grain tortilla isn't), and it doesn't make too big a mess.


----------



## Jacktheknife

Taylor R. said:


> Pineapple upside down cake is my daddy's favorite, so I've been making it for him every year since I was 8 for his birthday. Now when it comes his birthday time, I have to make 2 cakes because my whole family (excluding me) is allergic to pineapple.
> 
> My husband decided to make Mexican pizzas for dinner. It works for me! It's a mostly whole food recipe (only the whole grain tortilla isn't), and it doesn't make too big a mess.


sounds like you daddy has good tastes. Maybe i can get some hawaiian burgers for supper.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Early supper tonight was bbq grilled chicken, potato salad and baked beans.


----------



## 3ravens

Happy Birthday, Jacktheknife!! Eat some cake for me...... BTW, if you grill the pineapple before you make the cake, it's even better.....


We had ribeyes on the grill, corn on the cob, and homemade mac-n-cheese. No blue box here!


----------



## 354508

Well Jack's getting his wish for Hawaiian burgers, also making homemade fries and salad garnished with the radish greens I thinned from the garden today.


----------



## Annsni

Tonight was take out pizza.


----------



## Vosey

What are Hawaiian burgers? And happy b'day Jack!

Tonight is kale and eggs, imagine that! It's actually been 2 weeks at least since our last kale and eggs.


----------



## Jacktheknife

Vosey said:


> What are Hawaiian burgers? And happy b'day Jack!
> 
> Tonight is kale and eggs, imagine that! It's actually been 2 weeks at least since our last kale and eggs.


oh, its just a burger with pineapple and bbq


----------



## Jacktheknife

Having beans 'n' greens tonight. Incidentally, we need kale recipes!


----------



## mekasmom

Arroz con pollo
and
frozen banana 

too many carbs, but both were good


----------



## 354508

Made kale chips for a side, and they were delicious!


----------



## Vosey

Jacktheknife said:


> Having beans 'n' greens tonight. Incidentally, we need kale recipes!


Some kale ideas:

Italian sausage, garlic, kale with a little chicken stock, 1/2 and 1/2 (heavy cream is fine too!), a shake of red pepper flakes and parmesan over penne/farfalle/rotini. Depending on your type of kale, if it's a tougher one (like the curly grocery store kind) I'd mix with swiss chard so it's not overly chewy. 

Chiffonade super thin, toss with balsamic vinegar, salt and pile on a hot cheese pizza just out of the oven! 

It's good in every soup imaginable.

And obviously with scrambled eggs, I like it thinly sliced, sauteed with a little garlic and mix in part of the way through cooking eggs. A little cheddar makes it better too. A splash of hot sauce on top. 

DH puts kale in his smoothies.


----------



## Annsni

I'm thinking since today is 1,252 degrees outside, we'll grill some steaks.


----------



## Jacktheknife

Annsni said:


> I'm thinking since today is 1,252 degrees outside, we'll grill some steaks.


sounds more like a broil


----------



## Annsni

Jacktheknife said:


> sounds more like a broil


The funny thing is that a week ago it was 47 for the high and I was telling the kids we would NOT turn on the heat.


----------



## Taylor R.

Oh jeez, you mean I have to cook?! Ugh. We're garage sale prepping today, and I have SO much to do already. I guess I'll do meat loaf, baked sweet potato fries, and some sort of cherry tomato/goat cheese salad.


----------



## Jacktheknife

Plendiful gets to do the prep work for our Friday night Pizza Club meeting. It sounds like mozerella and kale are on the agenda.


----------



## Tirzah

Vosey thanks for the Kale ideas. I have only tried it once but want to incorporate more in our diets.Does it freeze okay?

Taylor your meal sounds wonderful, I hope your yard sale is successful.

My honey and I recently went to a great restaurant and saw Homemade Rootbeer Marinated Brisket on the menu. So for the past three days we have had a brisket marinating in root beer and I made a Maple Chipotle BBQ Sauce to go with it. My honey will be putting it in the smoker soon. We will have Corn on the Cob and Salad with that.


----------



## amandaleigh

I'm tired and sore, so we are eating from the freezer tonight. Frozen homemade chicken vegetable soup, crudite, and maybe some apple oat muffins.


----------



## Vosey

Tirzah said:


> Vosey thanks for the Kale ideas. I have only tried it once but want to incorporate more in our diets.Does it freeze okay?
> 
> Taylor your meal sounds wonderful, I hope your yard sale is successful.
> 
> My honey and I recently went to a great restaurant and saw Homemade Rootbeer Marinated Brisket on the menu. So for the past three days we have had a brisket marinating in root beer and I made a Maple Chipotle BBQ Sauce to go with it. My honey will be putting it in the smoker soon. We will have Corn on the Cob and Salad with that.


I've never frozen kale as it grows for us almost year round in a cold frame. But since spinach and swiss chard blanch and freeze well, I don't see why not. 

I have a kale cookbook on my kindle I need to find and see if I can find some new ideas!


----------



## 354508

We had a pizza club meeting last night, and made the kale and cheese pizza. It was delicious! Thanks for the idea vosey!


----------



## mpennington

Have had chicken carcass, chicken feet and vegetable peelings in my 18 quart nesco for several days. Supper tonight is chicken soup with broth, leftover chicken from freezer and rehydrated carrots, celery, onions and potatoes. Love making something with lots of chopped veggies without having to get out a knife  Dessert will be cinnamon raisin bread pudding with maple yogurt sauce.


----------



## Taylor R.

Goulash!


----------



## Annsni

I tried something new tonight and it went over well! I think it will be an easy summer (and winter) meal for when we're at the beach all day:

ENCHILADA WRAPS
Ingredients

3 Chicken Breasts (boneless, skinless)
1 large (28 oz) can Enchilada sauce (make sure it&#8217;s gluten free if that&#8217;s an issue for you!)
1 onion, chopped
1 can olives (chopped)
1 bell pepper, chopped
1 can black beans, drained and rinsed
3/4 cup shredded cheese (or cheese substitute)

Corn or flour tortillas for serving

Directions

Place all ingredients except tortillas into a crockpot and cook on low for 6 hours or high for 4 hours. Shred chicken in crock pot once done. Serve in tortillas.

I had a black bean and corn salad so we served it with that. Yummy stuff!


----------



## Vosey

A big salad with some new spinach and arugula from the garden with a little steak on top. Maybe some cheese bread to satisfy the carb monster in me : )


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight was homemade burgers and oven fries.

On the recommendation of a friend, DH bought a 6 pack of Kroger Private Selection 3/4 lb Angus hamburger, Steakhouse flavor for $8.99. And I'm thinking for that price we could be eating steak, but have to admit, it's the first time I've eaten a burger that big in 4 bites or less. I don't know how they season the things but it's addictive and good.


----------



## Vosey

Vosey said:


> A big salad with some new spinach and arugula from the garden with a little steak on top. Maybe some cheese bread to satisfy the carb monster in me : )


So the big salad had no steak as suddenly the neighbors stopped by, the phone rang and one of the dogs got the steak of the counter. Luckily, the spinach was incredible, made cheese bread and had our first strawberries from the garden for dessert.


----------



## ajaxlucy

Yesterday we went to a church supper potluck which someone decided should be vegetarian. Bad idea. There was almost nothing but carbs: potato salad, macaroni salad and desserts. Tonight we'll have tossed green salad, steamed vegetables, and chicken.


----------



## Vosey

Sounds like there weren't any true vegetarians at your potluck or there would have been some more interesting dishes!

I just threw a pork roast into the crock pot with some canned tomatoes and garlic scapes. Think I'll make rice in the rice cooker and salvage the little bit of broccoli rabe from the garden that didn't already flower on us. Too beautiful a day to think much about cooking.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight is grilled pork loin, Italian noodles, and lettuce/cherry tomato salad.


----------



## Annsni

We have our end of year dinner for our homeschool group so we'll be having pizza and salad. I just came up with the list of pizzas we'll be ordering and it will be yummy!! No plain old cheese pizza for us (well, a few for the kids). I'll be ordering:

3 regulars
2 chicken marsala
2 grandma
2 sicilian
1 greek salad
1 pepperoni
1 everything
1 buffalo chicken

Yep - those are all pizzas!


----------



## Jacktheknife

Annsni said:


> We have our end of year dinner for our homeschool group so we'll be having pizza and salad. I just came up with the list of pizzas we'll be ordering and it will be yummy!! No plain old cheese pizza for us (well, a few for the kids). I'll be ordering:
> 
> 3 regulars
> 2 chicken marsala
> 2 grandma
> 2 sicilian
> 1 greek salad
> 1 pepperoni
> 1 everything
> 1 buffalo chicken
> 
> Yep - those are all pizzas!


I am concerned about the grandma and sicilian pizzas, since canibalism is so taboo. Also, is that actually a buffalo pizza or does it have Buffalo sauce?


----------



## doxiemama

Tonight's a "Your On Your Own" kinda night, so we can use up some stuff before it starts to go bad. Turkey wraps {turkey, lettuce, tomato and cheese wrapped in a lettuce leaf} for me as well as some watermelon and some salted cukes. Hubby will probably just have some cereal, watermelon and salted cukes.

In heartier news, we've got chili in the crockpot for tomorrow and I'm making cornbread, too! :bouncy:


----------



## Vosey

DH found some morels hiding out up at 6,000 feet! So morels, italian sausage, kale and spinach with pasta. Delish.


----------



## 354508

Vosey said:


> DH found some morels hiding out up at 6,000 feet! So morels, italian sausage, kale and spinach with pasta. Delish.


That sounds fantastic Vosey! 

I made a chicken in the crockpot with rice and carrots last night, afterwards the carcass and scraps from the chicken went back in with other scraps for chicken and fresh egg noodles tonight. I do love homemade egg noodles!


----------



## Annsni

Jacktheknife said:


> I am concerned about the grandma and sicilian pizzas, since canibalism is so taboo. Also, is that actually a buffalo pizza or does it have Buffalo sauce?


Grandma was yummy and I had a tiny piece of the sicilian and that was great too. The Buffalo one is Buffalo chicken (prepared like wings), buffalo sauce and blue cheese. It's REALLY good.


----------



## ajaxlucy

I harvested garlic scapes yesterday so we're having pasta with garlic scape pesto, sauteed snow peas, salad, deviled eggs, rhubarb crisp.


----------



## Elffriend

Things that begin with the letter C: corned beef, cole slaw and corn bread.

I didn't deliberately plan it that way, it just happened.


----------



## Taylor R.

I've got a roast and carrots in the crock pot, a loaf of whole wheat bread in the machine, and a bunch of greens that are begging to be eaten in the tiny bed. I'm going to go out and cut some in a bit to throw together a lettuce/spinach salad mix. It feels like we've been waiting forever for them to be big enough to eat!


----------



## mpennington

Skillet spaghetti, romaine salad with pears and nuts, bread pudding with maple yogurt sauce for dessert.


----------



## Vosey

ajaxlucy said:


> I harvested garlic scapes yesterday so we're having pasta with garlic scape pesto, sauteed snow peas, salad, deviled eggs, rhubarb crisp.


I forgot you can make garlic scape pesto! Thanks for the reminder. I harvested a bunch and have been throwing them in things all week. 

As for dinner, burgers with grilled red onion and a side of grilled bok choy (choi?). Finally got the bok choy in early enough (and had a cold snap which it loved) to grow some in the spring.


----------



## hmsteader71

I have a ham in the crockpot but not sure what we're going to have with it yet. Maybe scalloped potatoes.


----------



## Annsni

I'm cleaning out the freezer and found an older pork loin in there so I'm going to toss it in the crockpot for pulled pork. I usually use them for cranberry pork roast but my youngest doesn't love that so pulled pork it is! I'm going to make a pasta salad to go on the side and have a green salad as well.


----------



## Taylor R.

I've got to work, so I'm thinking the kids and hubs are having one of my famous homemade frozen pizzas. I will have time to crunch up a handful of almonds and some yogurt if I'm lucky.


----------



## Vosey

Ham and bean mystery soup (you know, the container in the freezer that is some kind of soup with beans?) and a salad. Great for a 90 degree day!


----------



## Annsni

The new pasta salad recipe I tried ROCKED!!! It's been declared one of the best pasta salads - almost as good (or better than depending on who you talk to in the family) as my regular pasta salad (which is a bunch of stuff and Italian dressing).

La Madeleine's Bowtie Pasta Salad
(Copy-Cat Recipe)

Ingredients:
16oz package dry bowtie pasta
8 Tbsp pesto (I actually only used 4 because the jar I bought was small)
1/2 C sundried tomatoes, chopped
1/2 C Roma tomatoes, chopped
4 Tbsp Parmesan Cheese, grated
1/2 C spinach, diced
1/2 C green onions, diced
4 Tbsp Ceasar dressing (I probably used about 6 to compensate for less pesto)

Directions:
Boil noodles until a little over Al Dente. Drain, rinse, set aside and let cool slightly. 
Add all other ingredients, mix well. Serve chilled. 

Bon appÃ©tit!


----------



## Jacktheknife

We had italian dippers accompanied by corn and kale.


----------



## mpennington

Ham and cheese quiche with broccoli and onions.


----------



## Jacktheknife

She threw all the leftovers into a dish and called it supper. We are having leftover leftovers tomorrow.


----------



## Annsni

Hubby and I were planning to eat out but then it seems we have a medical thing going on with him (very sudden vision blurring - he's having a CT scan and another test tomorrow) so it was just fend for yourself tonight.


----------



## Vosey

Corn and kale sounds great Jack, sauteed? 

Annsni - hope your hubby is OK! And I'm planning on making your pasta salad this weekend.

Dinner was grilled pork roast, bok choi and rice.


----------



## MO_cows

I have a whole chicken breast that needs to be cooked. It was a big plump homegrown bird that I already used the back, legs, wings, etc. for oven fried chicken. So tonight I need to do something with that breast section. Probably will just oven roast it and serve it with mashed potatoes and giblet gravy, plus either spinach or asparagus because those are "in season" for us now.


----------



## Annsni

I think we'll do take-out tonight because we have very little time between doctor's appointments and counseling tonight (we're doing marriage counseling for another couple tonight).

Vosey - Let me know what you think of the pasta salad.

Hubby got the CT scan although he couldn't have the contrast since it seems he has no veins. LOL We'll see the doctor at 3 pm for another test and get the results of the CT scan. PRAY!!!


----------



## Jacktheknife

Vosey- Yep, just a quick saute.


----------



## arnie

had to fix some fence in a far corner of the farm soo . I just fried some homemade sausage rolled out some biskets and stured up some gravey fresh strawberry jam its breakfast for supper now its time to get to sleep


----------



## jwal10

We canned tuna today and 1 didn't seal. Tuna sandwiches on fresh from the oven wheat berry bread with lettuce and tomato. Also mac salad, onion, celery, green pepper and ripe tomato with homemade miracle whip....James


----------



## Jacktheknife

Finally got the new doors on her car around 9P, had leftover turkey soup with my parents.


----------



## Vosey

mpennington said:


> Ham and cheese quiche with broccoli and onions.


Thank you! For some odd reason I'd forgotten about quiches, I used to make them all the time. Probably when I had a store nearby with pie crusts : )


----------



## Vosey

Annsni, no pasta salad, I forgot basil or pesto at the store : ( But our basil is starting to grow so I might just wait a little bit!

Was so hot today I was a disaster at the store. Ended up with steak, salad and corn for dinner.


----------



## amandaleigh

Cooking in the crock pot tonight since I have a ton of housework to catch up on after working seven days straight. Pork, cabbage, and green beans cooked in tomato sauce. I will probably make some oat muffins to go with it.


----------



## Vosey

Tonight is a big salad with poached chicken. Would like to also get an orzo salad made today to use up some aging veggies in the fridge, but don't know if I'll have time.


----------



## Jacktheknife

We had individual trough pizzas last night, made them in the French loaf pan and the baguette pan. Everyone put on their own toppings.


----------



## Vosey

What a great idea for pizzas!


----------



## Jacktheknife

It was real easy eating too, just wrap a paper plate around it and push the pizza forward as you chow down.


----------



## ajaxlucy

We had soup and salad and socca (chickpea flour flatbread) and smoothies...an alliterative dinner.


----------



## mpennington

Ooh, jacktheknife, love the idea of cooking pizza in the french loaf and baguette pans. Those are both on my wish list - another reason now to get them 

Roast chicken, baked sweet potatoes and green beans with vidalia onions for supper tonight.


----------



## mpennington

Vosey said:


> Thank you! For some odd reason I'd forgotten about quiches, I used to make them all the time. Probably when I had a store nearby with pie crusts : )


I don't use pie crusts for quiches - hate to roll them out and I'm trying to limit things that I keep in the freezer. I make a home made version of bisquick using oil and use in the following recipe. You can use any combination of vegetables and meat as long as you keep the quantities the same. I frequently leave out the meat and add more veggies. Makes a lot, but keeps and reheats well.

1 1/2 cups chopped zucchini (I used rehydrated dehydrated broccoli)
1/2 cup chopped onion (I used rehydrated dehydrated vidalia onions)
1 cup chopped fresh tomato (I used leftover corn)
5 pieces chopped, cooked bacon ( I used 6 oz diced ham)
1/4 cup (3/4 oz) grated Parmesan cheese
1/2 cup (2 oz) grated sharp cheddar
1 1/2 cups (12 oz can) evaporated skim milk (used 1/2 cup nonfat dry milk + water)
3/4 cup Bisquick Baking Mix (used my own mix)
1 teaspoon dried parsley flakes
1/4 teaspoon black or cayenne pepper
1/2 teaspoon salt
3 eggs

Preheat oven to 400 degrees. Spray a 10" deep dish pie pan (used pampered chef deep dish baker). Layer vegetables and meat in pie pan, sprinkle cheeses over vegetables and meat. In a blender, combine evaporated milk, eggs, baking mix and seasonings. Pour mixture evenly over top. Bake 25 to 30 minutes or until knife inserted near center comes out clean. Place quiche on a wire rack and let sit for 5 minutes before serving.


----------



## OHmama

jwal10 said:


> We canned tuna today and 1 didn't seal. Tuna sandwiches on fresh from the oven wheat berry bread with lettuce and tomato. Also mac salad, onion, celery, green pepper and ripe tomato with homemade miracle whip....James


what else do you make with tuna?Mine is storebought but I started buying a couple of cans a week as a cheap meat alternative.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## amandaleigh

Apricot chicken, steamed rice, broccoli, salad of baby lettuce.


----------



## Annsni

We're having wine braised Italian sausages, salad, Italian bread and then for dessert, apple crumb cake.


----------



## Evons hubby

We are still working on last saturdays leftovers.... Brats, baked tenderloin, hamburgers, tater salad, cole slaw, and the remains of three cakes... one anniversary, one Bday and one graduation. I havent been this full in a loooooong time! ig:


----------



## mekasmom

Taco Salad

I have the grandbaby all day tomorrow until 7:30 pm, so we will just have egg sandwiches for supper then.


----------



## Taylor R.

I heated up leftover barbecue from Saturday night. We spent all day at the zoo, all day yesterday driving to and from my brother-in-law's to see my husband's family, and the house is a disaster. I wanted no more mess, and to just sit down not in the car seat for a bit.


----------



## Vosey

Thanks mpennington for the quiche recipe and ideas! And all your substitutions made me smile, just like my cooking.

For dinner tonight, the orzo salad I started yesterday on spinach with a bit of leftover chicken, some avocado and tomatoes.


----------



## 354508

We had smoked pork chops with squash gnocchi and a chipotle cheddar sauce.


----------



## Jacktheknife

Hamburger buns didnt turn out last night, served them tonight with gravy. Kale on the side.


----------



## BobbyB

Fresh from the garden squash, tomatoes, potatoes, roasting ears and hamburger steaks smothered with onions.


----------



## amandaleigh

Tonight we had grilled ham steaks, homefries with peppers and onions, and grilled pineapple.


----------



## Vosey

Sauteed spinach from the garden, had forgotten how good spinach can be! With onions and pork chops, left over orzo salad. 

BobbyB - your garden is months ahead of ours! Your dinner sounds delish.


----------



## amandaleigh

DH is having a late luch with his sister (chineese) and will just have a snack later. I will probably just have a container of soup from the freezer - Pasta e Fagioli sounds good - and a fruit and veggie plate.


----------



## mpennington

Something easy: steaks, salad and baked potatoes


----------



## Vosey

It's kale and eggs night again. Need to remind DH I want to try a 1/2 pint of my canned ham with the eggs. Have used the ham in bean soups, worked great, but not sure about the flavor/texture in eggs.


----------



## 354508

We're having kale and eggs for brunch today. Think I might try to make pad Thai from a recipe I found on the tightwad tips forum a couple months back. We had bacon cheeseburgers with beer battered onion rings and chocolate yogurt cake for dessert last night.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Pork chops cooked in mushroom gravy and served over wide noodles, a side of fried cornbread and honey butter, and dessert of apple betty.


----------



## Jacktheknife

soulsurvivor said:


> Pork chops cooked in mushroom gravy and served over wide noodles, a side of fried cornbread and honey butter, and dessert of apple betty.


Brown betty, or another version we aren't aware of?


----------



## unregistered5595

Jacktheknife said:


> Brown betty, or another version we aren't aware of?


I always thought a brown betty was a kind of teapot, like the one my grandmother gave me, she called it a brown betty. ???


----------



## Vosey

I have a very cute brown betty teapot! Made in England.

My home canned ham was very salty, but after a few salty bites my taste buds gave in and the eggs, kale, ham, onions and cheese were yummy.


----------



## Jacktheknife

We had pad thai over egg noodles with sourdough croissants on the side.


----------



## Vosey

It may have to be a pizza night, every time I open this thread those mouth watering pizza's are taunting me! Probably do pizza on the grill.


----------



## Jacktheknife

And tonight is another pizza club night, i need to come up with a unique approach to keep it fresh for everyone.


----------



## soulsurvivor

I looked for a recipe on the apple betty but none were exactly like I make it. I don't use sugar or salt and it might not suit everyone's taste. I slice about 4 cups of apples into a glass baking dish that's been buttered. Then squeeze orange juice on top of the apples. Then cut a half cup of cold butter into a half cup of all purpose flour. Mix in a teaspoon of cinnamon and nutmeg. Sprinkle flour/butter/spice mixture on top of apples. Dot with more butter and bake at 350 until bubbly and apples are tender, usually 45 minutes. You can add a half cup of white sugar to the flour to make it sweeter but hubby is a diabetic and we like it ok without the sugar. 

Supper tonight is lobster tail, butter/garlic dip, baked potato skins with sour cream/herb dressing and toasted garlic bread. Dessert is yogurt layered with grapes and blueberries.


----------



## Vosey

Jacktheknife said:


> And tonight is another pizza club night, i need to come up with a unique approach to keep it fresh for everyone.


When we lived in Maine I made incredible shrimp pizza's. Maine shrimp are little, just a tad bigger than "salad shrimp" you see cooked in the grocery store. 

Frank's red hot for sauce, mozzarella, shrimp, scallions and feta was our fav. I know use the salad shrimp, not quite as good as the Maine shrimp I'd put on raw and the heat from the oven would cook it up. But different.

Pesto, mozzarella, sliced leeks (half moon shape), sometimes feta.

Pesto, mozzarella, sausage, olives and feta.

Seeing a feta theme here? I think it's the secret to every amazing pizza.


----------



## Vosey

As for dinner, burgers on the grill with leftover guacamole, either corn on the cob or salad. Tomorrow is ribs! St. Louis style were on sale today. Corn might be better with ribs.


----------



## Jacktheknife

Pesto may come this summer when our herbs begin to thrive. As for feta, I am looking into making my own.


----------



## Macybaby

Got the grill going here too! YUM!!!


----------



## Taylor R.

I ordered pizza, terrible homemaker that I am and all. I spent the entire day scrubbing every stinking inch of the kitchen since my husband's grandparents are coming for Father's day, then the idea of getting it dirty kind of made me nauseous, so I tossed the pizza directly onto the coffee table and we had a living room dinner.


----------



## mpennington

North woods bean soup with chopped kale, my canned cannellini beans, chicken broth from freezer, carrots, baby golden potatoes harvested from the back yard, vidalia onions and spicy deer sausage from SIL's hunt last year. It's really too hot here for soup but I'm clearing out enough of the freezer for grass fed cow coming next week and wanted to use fresh kale from Azure Standard drop yesterday and potatoes DH dug.


----------



## Vosey

Ribs have been on the grill for 8 hours, potato salad made, need to clean some lettuce (really, just to put below potato salad, no need to fill up on veggies tonight!) and we are good to go! 

Love your soup mpennington, going to be cool here next week, think I'll make soup tomorrow. I'm sort of lost without my weekend soup making.


----------



## mpennington

Pot roast and veggies with rice and gravy, black bean brownies for dessert.


----------



## Vosey

A soup made with piles of the last bok choi from the garden, garlic scapes, scallions, cilantro and grilled chicken.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight is pinto bean soup with fried cornbread cakes and chow chow relish. Late dessert is yogurt with strawberries.


----------



## Jacktheknife

We had tacos last night, they were more bean than meat. Tonight we are having brats wrapped in sourdough croissants.


----------



## Taylor R.

Last night was spaghetti, salad fresh out of the garden (all of it!!), and chocolate pizza for dessert (pre-bake a 1 lb. pizza crust ((I had one in the freezer that hadn't become frozen pizza yet)), spread on 1/4 cup of hazelnut spread ((I acutally used fresh ground peanut butter, cocoa, and sugar out of the food processor instead)), sprinkle on 1/2 cup of chocolate chips and put in the oven for a couple minutes until chocolate chips begin to get shiny). It was yummy, and we had left-over chocolate pizza for breakfast this morning, left-over salad for lunch.

I'm doing a pork meatloaf with dill havarti tonight with fresh asparagus (my dad has a TON of it) and some kind of quinoa salad..they'll eat whatever I throw together


----------



## wannabechef

Tonight it's lemon pepper grilled chicken that has been spatchcocked (fancy word for butterfly) on my new Weber 22.5 Charcoal grill...

I have a large Weber Genesis gas grill but its just not the same as charcoal...


----------



## Taylor R.

Seriously?! My dinner plans got decimated. We had a massive storm and power was out for 3 hours (prime dinner making time) so I wound up going to grab a family pasta dish at the local Italian place. I tossed everything I already had done in the fridge for tomorrow night. Grrrr....

I also grabbed a piece of my FAVORITE tiramisu cheesecake (and hid it from my family) to enjoy in secret in the middle of the night. Mean? Maybe.. Necessary if I want to get to enjoy any? Definitely.


----------



## 3ravens

Grilled dry-rubbed pork chops, corn on the cob, smashed garlic taters, with Nutella muffins for dessert.


----------



## wannabechef

Taylor R. said:


> Seriously?! My dinner plans got decimated. We had a massive storm and power was out for 3 hours (prime dinner making time) so I wound up going to grab a family pasta dish at the local Italian place. I tossed everything I already had done in the fridge for tomorrow night. Grrrr....
> 
> I also grabbed a piece of my FAVORITE tiramisu cheesecake (and hid it from my family) to enjoy in secret in the middle of the night. Mean? Maybe.. Necessary if I want to get to enjoy any? Definitely.


We have to hide food we like from our son...he eats everything,big bag of Reese's cups will last me a month, my son, 1 hour.


----------



## wannabechef

I did have grilled squash with my chicken tonight:

Squash:
Olive oil
Paprika
Black pepper
Garlic
Salt

Season to taste...


----------



## Taylor R.

If I didn't horde the good stuff every now and again, I'd never get any!!


----------



## Vosey

Big salad with chicken (and finally everything but the chicken was from the garden!). 

Love the spatchcock chicken on the charcoal, haven't done that in a long time. Need to get DH to get the charcoal going again. We've been using the gas as it's just so easy.


----------



## Taylor R.

My husband refuses to cook on gas..says 'real men' don't do that  I LOVE a good chicken salad!


----------



## Vosey

Beef enchilada's, finally had the nerve to open my home canned pieces of beef and shred some. It looks so creepy in the jar.


----------



## Annsni

I just got back from being away at a camp for a week to help get the horses ready and hubby had grilled chicken breasts, potato salad and green salad for dinner ready when I got home!


----------



## wannabechef

Taylor R. said:


> My husband refuses to cook on gas..says 'real men' don't do that  I LOVE a good chicken salad!


I have a gas weber, it's for long unattended cooking. I'm as real Asa man can get, I love my weber gas grill...it's really a gas oven.


----------



## wannabechef

Dinner tonight: home grown fried squash in a tempura batter...at 9:45 when I finally went inside. Time for bed now...


----------



## Taylor R.

I'd get a lot more grilled food and a lot less dinner work if he'd just get a gas grill!!

I have to work tonight, so I've got pizza dough going in the bread machine and I'll get it put together before hubs gets home (beef and mushroom, with some spring onions from the garden). I'll probably wind up forgetting my lunch and eating the dried cranberries that have been stashed in my purse for a month. Oh, the joys of the night shift!! (Sense my sarcasm there??)


----------



## mpennington

Last night was tacos with blue corn taco shells. Our 5-year-old grandson came over to help his Grandaddy dig the golden potatoes that he had helped plant. Both "boys" had a blast! It had rained most of the day and they both looked like they had had a mud bath. Grandson was excited about the blue shells.

Leftovers tonight: using all the fixin's from tacos, adding Marilyn's seasoned beans refried and serving on baked sprouted corn tortillas for tostadas.

I've already opened and boiled the beans. They are yummy! (Canned them back in February, first time I've opened a jar) Just mashed them with a potato masher after the 10 minutes cook time.


----------



## 354508

Quick and easy dinner tonight, hamburger with pasta in cheese sauce. Too busy getting potato and pasta salad made for our youngest's 6th birthday party Saturday


----------



## Vosey

DH made a delicious pasta with kale, spinach and swiss chard and lots of garlic. Why was it so good? Because he put in WAY more butter, 1/2 and 1/2 and parmesan than I ever would!


----------



## wannabechef

Ribs, grilled squash and grilled corn on the cob...


----------



## Taylor R.

I just tossed a chicken in the smoker (P.S., I've never ever smoked anything..8|) and we'll probably be having more fresh asparagus and maybe I'll get some bread done today.

I kept asking my dad and brother for some asparagus since they both have nice, well established beds. Both didn't get around to it until they both brought me a couple grocery bags full a day apart..guess I need to get some of that put up... I already took some to all the neighbors and I still have probably 10 lbs. left.


----------



## wannabechef

Taylor R. said:


> I just tossed a chicken in the smoker (P.S., I've never ever smoked anything..8|) and we'll probably be having more fresh asparagus and maybe I'll get some bread done today.
> 
> I kept asking my dad and brother for some asparagus since they both have nice, well established beds. Both didn't get around to it until they both brought me a couple grocery bags full a day apart..guess I need to get some of that put up... I already took some to all the neighbors and I still have probably 10 lbs. left.


You are gonna love the smoked chicken!


----------



## mpennington

Chicken and sausage jambalaya, cornbread, black-eyed peas and steamed broccoli.


----------



## Phil V.

Ham and beans with corn bread and buttermilk biscuits.


----------



## Vosey

Ribeye steak, brown rice and roasted radishes. Haven't eaten yet so I can't tell you if the radishes are good or not. I suspect the recipe was for normal sized radishes, not the monsters I pulled from the garden today!


----------



## amandaleigh

Last night I made a lemon herb pork roast with roasted potatoes and broccoli. Tonight will be leftovers plus a fresh salad.


----------



## Vosey

It's rainy here again, so some more winter food. Pork steaks in the crockpot (probably with peppers, onions and tomatoes) with polenta and the last of the spinach.


----------



## wannabechef

Angel hair pasta, sauce Italian sausage grilled on weber charcoal grill, blanched homegrown squash with sauce and cheese on top.

The last two days it was slow cooked Boston butts over charcoal, grilled cabbage head loaded with butter, vidalia onion, salt pepper and bacon. Grilled corn on cob in the husk.


----------



## mpennington

Grilled hamburger, sliced fresh tomatoes and Marilyn's sweet baked beans. Banana nut muffins for dessert - I had two  yummy


----------



## Taylor R.

The smoked chicken we made Friday was so awesome we made another one..a beer in the butt recipe this time. Holy cow..wow..just.......wow. It was fantastic, and I'll take the two carcasses and can up some stock (smoky chicken stock?? YUM!).

Mine was good, but hubby's version was GREAT! We also had a salad from the garden and..alas...more asparagus. We have TONS of it!


----------



## Vosey

Taylor R. said:


> The smoked chicken we made Friday was so awesome we made another one..a beer in the butt recipe this time. Holy cow..wow..just.......wow. It was fantastic, and I'll take the two carcasses and can up some stock (smoky chicken stock?? YUM!).
> 
> Mine was good, but hubby's version was GREAT! We also had a salad from the garden and..alas...more asparagus. We have TONS of it!


When we make beer can chicken we always make 2 as they are SO good! Penzey's Spices makes a Turkish rub that is incredible with the beer can chicken. When we were doing charcoal we made them all the time, now that we are using more gas it's not as amazing, but still good.


----------



## wannabechef

Vosey said:


> When we make beer can chicken we always make 2 as they are SO good! Penzey's Spices makes a Turkish rub that is incredible with the beer can chicken. When we were doing charcoal we made them all the time, now that we are using more gas it's not as amazing, but still good.


Try it without a can of anything...turns out just as well I promise. I have rocks to hold the chicken without a can but now I actually just spatchcock the chicken and grill it that way.


----------



## Taylor R.

If we were grilling, we'd definitely just half the chicken, but we prefer to use whole cuts when we use the smoker. Its keeps the meat moist since it sits in there for 6 hours.

I'm thinking eggplant parmesan tonight.


----------



## wannabechef

Taylor R. said:


> If we were grilling, we'd definitely just half the chicken, but we prefer to use whole cuts when we use the smoker. Its keeps the meat moist since it sits in there for 6 hours.
> 
> I'm thinking eggplant parmesan tonight.


I've done them all three ways, can, without and split...the key to moist chicken is 165 degrees.


----------



## 354508

Eggplant parmesan sounds delicious. I can't wait until our eggplants start producing! We're having burgers tonight, with leftover pasta salad.


----------



## wannabechef

For the wife: I split a yellow squash longways, removed seed pulp with a spoon, oiled, salted, paprika (color), garlic and onion powder and a dash of oregano. Baked until tender, removed and put pasta sauce, stinky foot cheese (Parmesan), cheddar and mozzarella and Italian sausage. Broiled until cheese was turning golden brown.

Me, I had leftover spaghetti.


----------



## mpennington

Shaved ham sandwiches, banana nut muffins for dessert.


----------



## Vosey

Beautiful bacon cheeseburgers and salad to clean out the arteries! 

Wannabechef - your wife's squash sound delicious!


----------



## Taylor R.

Plendlful said:


> Eggplant parmesan sounds delicious. I can't wait until our eggplants start producing! We're having burgers tonight, with leftover pasta salad.


Mine definitely isn't yet, but the co-op has a producer with a full on green-house set up. We've don't have much at all yet, but he's got everything done for the most part, and only 3 miles from the store!


----------



## wannabechef

Vosey said:


> Beautiful bacon cheeseburgers and salad to clean out the arteries!
> 
> Wannabechef - your wife's squash sound delicious!


It was tasty! I actually would make myself one in the future if I didn't have spaghetti.


----------



## Taylor R.

I think we're going out to my husband's grandparent's (they typically flee from the KS heat to CO during the summer, but the fires are getting too close so they came back and will be chilling out here until August. YAY!!!) house for dinner. Since they just got back 2 days ago, I'd imagine we will be having take out pizza from the little pizza place that caters to the lake-goers where the live.


----------



## mpennington

Three Cheese Tortellini with instant marinara sauce, steamed broccoli, gravenstein applesauce and brown n serve whole wheat rolls. 

I've been canning and baking bread all day. Needed something quick and easy


----------



## 354508

mpennington said:


> Three Cheese Tortellini with instant marinara sauce, steamed broccoli, gravenstein applesauce and brown n serve whole wheat rolls.
> 
> I've been canning and baking bread all day. Needed something quick and easy


What is gravenstein applesauce?


----------



## mpennington

Plendlful said:


> What is gravenstein applesauce?


It's just applesauce made from Gravestein apples. They are a hearty golden apple. I like a sweet apple (fuji) and my son likes a crisp, green apple (granny smith). This sauce pleases us both. I bought a single jar to try; will definitely get more.


----------



## Jacktheknife

Pork chops and baked beans. And the last of the pasta salad.


----------



## Vosey

It's kale and scrambled eggs night again, it's become our comfort food!


----------



## Taylor R.

I'm thinking zucchini tomato frittata. I have got a lot to get done around here tonight and I really REALLY don't want a big mess accompanying dinner.


----------



## Wolfy-hound

Considering my truck just cost me $640, I'm making rice with a can of blackeyed peas and a can of chicken, cooked up in my handy rice maker.

Cheap, filling, lots of protien and it is really tasty!


----------



## soulsurvivor

Supper tonight is fried catfish fillets, homemade coleslaw, and baked beans. Dessert later tonight is sliced bananas into a vanilla custard pudding and a few vanilla wafers with that.


----------



## mpennington

Pizza - one pepperoni and one spicy hamburger. Knew I was defrosting freezer today, so made pizza crusts and parbaked yesterday when I made bread. Just have to add toppings and heat for 15 minutes tonight. Will use some of the leftover marinara sauce from last night.


----------



## Txsteader

Taylor R. said:


> It was fantastic, and I'll take the two carcasses and can up some stock (smoky chicken stock?? YUM!).
> 
> !


I made stock from a smoked chicken last year and it was great! Adds a whole new dimension to soups, etc. 

I think store-bought smoked ham hocks are disgusting, so I got DH to smoke some for me and I canned those. Those turned out great, too. Perfect in a pot of beans.


----------



## Taylor R.

It's good to know it worked good for someone else..I am getting ready to can the stock now, and it smells great, but I haven't tasted it yet.


----------



## Jacktheknife

I'm not getting emailed when people post... Odd. Anyway we ate out last night (happens once or twice a year) at the country kitchen.


----------



## Taylor R.

I'm doing kebabs tonight. I visited the farmers market, and as it turns out, some of my husband's family sells there and sent me home with a boatload of squash, zucchini, and grape tomatoes. I have a couple steaks in the fridge that will be awesome on them, too.

Do you think trout would stay on a skewer?? My husband's grandparents just sent 10 of them home with us :hohum: and I don't even like trout.


----------



## Jacktheknife

Skin-on they probably would


----------



## Taylor R.

I'm really dreading having to touch them at all..maybe I'll just see if my husband wants to mess with them. I am NOT a fish fan. I like to catch them, but only to throw them back.


----------



## Vosey

Taylor R. said:


> I'm doing kebabs tonight. I visited the farmers market, and as it turns out, some of my husband's family sells there and sent me home with a boatload of squash, zucchini, and grape tomatoes. I have a couple steaks in the fridge that will be awesome on them, too.
> 
> Do you think trout would stay on a skewer?? My husband's grandparents just sent 10 of them home with us :hohum: and I don't even like trout.


Trout is my favorite fish! And I'm not a huge fish fan either. We cook them whole on the grill. Stuff the cavity with rosemary, thyme, lemon slices. Grill until 125. Hopefully hubby knows how to fillet a cooked fish and you won't have too many bones. I grew up eating whole fish so bones don't bother me, but somehow they only end up in DH's piece!


----------



## Jacktheknife

We had soft shell tacos last night. The kids gobbled them up.


----------



## Vosey

We also went out to dinner last night, something we never do! And we live in the boonies so there's not many places to go. A few miles down the road is a divey bar and Mexican restaurant attached to a gas station. Creepy enough we hadn't been in there yet. The food was excellent! My kind of low key, inexpensive homemade food. They were whipping up salsa in a blender when we came in. Just might become a more regular habit.


----------



## Taylor R.

He's pretty good at fish, thankfully. His grandpa is an avid trout fisherman and they've been going together his whole life and then dealing with the resulting fishies. I can take care of a cat fish, but trout are out of my comfort zone. He wound up just tossing them on the grill whole with some lemon. Now he needs to have some fish-eating people over to finish off the rest of them so they're out of my freezer. YUCK!

Tonight I'm thinking tomato basil pasta. I REALLY need something that cleans up quick as we'll be heading out first thing tomorrow morning to see my new nephew, Brody, who just arrived a few hours ago. I'm excited enough to finally meet him that the 3 hour drive doesn't seem nearly as miserable this time.


----------



## Vosey

Brats on the grill and a salad. It's the first day of this blazing heatwave and many more to come. 59 to 95 degrees in 2 days!


----------



## mpennington

Ate at DD's for DH's birthday dinner. Had taco stackups with banana pudding for dessert. Lots of kids, grandkids and great grandkids there.


----------



## Vosey

Last night made pizza's on the grill. A little intense in this heat! One was sausage and the last of our spinach and the first of our garlic. Was really really good.

Tonight is a big salad with beets and hard boiled eggs cooked outside this morning. 

Have to think up more hot weather food. Supposed to be 101 tomorrow and we have no AC!


----------



## Taylor R.

Hubs is smoking a giant pork shoulder that smells amazing and of course won't be done in time for me to take some to work for dinner. I will go out and cut some salad before I leave for the family to eat, and probably to take to work. I'm avoiding cooking inside at all costs, too, Vosey!! We have one little window unit, and if it actually gets hot it's not much help.


----------



## Lost Ear

Just finished seasoning my first cast iron cookware I have had in years. A 10.5 in skillet.

I'm making an experimental chili thing. 2.5 lbs of ground beef. 1 can of spaghetti sauce (got no other tomato sauce substitutes). 2 cans of kidney bean. 1 can of whole kernel corn. 1 can of organic lentil soup. half of an onion diced well. and just a very very thin coating of shortening on the skillet itself. Gonna add some shredded mozzarella cheese to it once the liquid have cooked out in a hour or two 

Looking forward to seeing how this dinner turn out!

::EDIT::
I'm NOT an experienced cooker by any mean so this is just an exercise for me to practice and play around with the cooking. The only hassle so far is the cleaning up!


----------



## Taylor R.

Everyone learns sometime, Lost Ear!! Experimental cooking is my favorite sort, and my family's least favorite.


----------



## mpennington

Rosemary pork loin with golden potatoes from the garden, vidalia onions and carrots - all cooked together in one cast iron dutch oven.

Lost Ear - I love my cast iron pots. The more you use them; the more seasoned they are and the easier to clean.


----------



## Vosey

Chicken on the grill, couscous and chinese pea pods all cooked on the grill side burner as it is HOT!


----------



## soulsurvivor

DH has 2 inch pork chops seared in a skillet and now steaming with juices in the roasting pan in the oven. Also having mashed potatoes, gravy made from the meat juices, and steamed cabbage. Old stomachs here and need soft foods.


----------



## Jacktheknife

We scavenged some new cupboard for our pantry to replace the ancient ones we had. While removing the old ones I discovered that they were held in by little more than friction due to cement walls. Today I am picking up some cdement anchors and such. Needless to say, our kitchen is pretty Inaccessable. We ordered pizza last night and Hawk knows what we are doing tonight.


----------



## Taylor R.

We went out for pizza last night, too. I'm really thinking we're having something with pulled pork in it tonight as there's probably 2 lbs of it in my fridge (not to mention what's in the freezer).


----------



## Jacktheknife

Taylor R. said:


> We went out for pizza last night, too. I'm really thinking we're having something with pulled pork in it tonight as there's probably 2 lbs of it in my fridge (not to mention what's in the freezer).


Great, do you deliver?


----------



## wistful dreams

It is Tuesday and that means spaghetti at our house. So... spaghetti with meat sauce and a big green salad.


----------



## Taylor R.

Not to Iowa, Jack! I delivered some to my dad (7 miles away), but my delivery radius goes no further.


----------



## 354508

Taylor R. said:


> Not to Iowa, Jack! I delivered some to my dad (7 miles away), but my delivery radius goes no further.


One could wish!


----------



## mpennington

Chicken and biscuits, red beans and rice, rice pudding with marionberry sauce for dessert. Didn't realize I had rice twice until I typed this up.


----------



## Vosey

Another big salad as we are melting away! But so many goodies from the garden for the salad, lettuce, pea pods, beets, strawberries, yum. 

Tomorrow I think we'll order pizza, I'm saladed out and it's even too hot for the grill.


----------



## hmsteader71

Friends are coming over tonight and it has been a long time since I've fixed a big meal so I have cooked & baked all afternoon.
We are having round steak cooked in the crockpot with cream of mushroom soup/onion soup mix over it, green bean casserole, deviled eggs, baked potato slices, homemade dinner rolls and cherry cream cheese crescent rolls.


----------



## Wolfy-hound

Definitely having some of the meatballs with BBQ sauce. Tried some as a snack when I got home from work... WOW!!! So good! Forget marinara sauce.


----------



## hmsteader71

Wolfy-hound-would you share your recipe?


----------



## Wolfy-hound

For the meatballs? It's about 3 parts ground beef, 1 part ground pork, add in enough eggs to make it way too wet, then dump in enough bread crumbs to dry it up. Add salt, pepper, curry, mace, garlic and onion(fresh or dried garlic/onion, and roasted garlic if you have time). Squish it all up. If it's too dry, add an egg. Too wet, add bread crumbs.

Make it into smallish meatballs, unless you like big ones. Bake at about 350-400 depending on oven/size of meatballs. Take them out when they're done(about 20 minutes for golfball or smaller) and try not to eat them until they are at least cooler than napalm. Fail to do so. Burn your mouth while making Ooo OOO OOO! noises. Remind yourself they're too hot to eat right out of a 350-400F oven. Wait for approximately 12 seconds and do it again because #1 they're REALLY tasty and #2 you're a REALLY slow learner. 

I'm afraid the BBQ sauce was bottled(ducks thrown shoes) Sweet Baby Ray's hickory BBQ sauce. I have no time to make sauce, especially when I like the Ray's sauce really well.

It's not exactly a formal recipe, but I never seem to keep formal recipes. I start out with them... then I go with what I remember from the recipe when I had it written down.


----------



## Vosey

Mace, I think that's the secret ingredient! It's amazing in colcannon dishes, but haven't used it much elsewhere. 

For dinner? Kale and eggs again...

I wanted to go out or pick up Mexican, but didn't happen.


----------



## Taylor R.

We had brats and 'good' hot dogs on the grill, baked beans and kettle chips. And then the dog stole all the leftovers off the counter. Guess I better find a new plan for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## Vosey

Taylor R. said:


> We had brats and 'good' hot dogs on the grill, baked beans and kettle chips. And then the dog stole all the leftovers off the counter. Guess I better find a new plan for lunch tomorrow.


Ha, ha. Guess I'm not the only one with a "counter surfer". At this point we pretty much only lose food when people are visiting. A friend visiting recently put a grocery bag on the floor and left the room, amazingly he was so busy eating rolls and cauliflower he didn't find the steak!


----------



## hmsteader71

Thank you so much. Those sound yummy!


----------



## Taylor R.

Yep, my Harold is terrible about sneaking food off the counter, out of the trash, off the table if it's left unattended, out of the pantry if it gets left open. You'd think he doesn't get fed twice a day already.


----------



## Vosey

Omg, we're having pizza again! The plan was pork chops, sauteed chard and garlic, beet and feta salad. But, I sprained my ankle this morning so off of it for 2 days, DH never took the chops out of the freezer and the [email protected]# dog stole the roasted beets off the counter! Left a huge swathe of pink/purple beet on the tile and all over his face. Usually the other dogs alert us to his wrong doings, but I guess they were sound asleep on the porch today.


----------



## Taylor R.

It's my birthday so hubs is making goat cheese burgers on the grill, grilled zucchini (no yellow squash yet), chips, plus fruit pizza and homemade ice cream. He's also cleaning the house and yard up. Company will be here about 5:30. Woohoo!! All the awesomeness, none of the work! That's why I love my birthday.


----------



## arnie

fried rabbit and potatos


----------



## mpennington

Happy Birthday Taylor!

I'm thawing a mystery casserole for supper. Think it might be chicken cacciatore. It was vacuum sealed, but didn't get labeled before it was frozen. I've just been putting it back into the freezer every time I defrost. 

Have fresh tomatoes, cucumbers, basil and mozzarella for a salad and made fresh bread. It's a "We'll see" supper


----------



## arnie

Taylor R. said:


> It's my birthday so hubs is making goat cheese burgers on the grill, grilled zucchini (no yellow squash yet), chips, plus fruit pizza and homemade ice cream. He's also cleaning the house and yard up. Company will be here about 5:30. Woohoo!! All the awesomeness, none of the work! That's why I love my birthday.


 Happy Birthday :nanner:


----------



## Taylor R.

Thanks guys! It's my one day of the year to sit back, let everyone else take over the chores, and pursue my own interests without interruption while being waited on hand and foot.


----------



## Vosey

Happy Birthday Taylor! 

Arnie, are you deep frying rabbit or pan frying? You reminded me I have a rabbit in the freezer I need to eat up. 

For dinner tonight we're trying again for pork chops, swiss chard and couscous. The last of the roasted beets I'll save for salad tomorrow.


----------



## arnie

I'm mixing itailan dressing spice extra black pepper with Italian bread crums and cornmeal then into the deep fryer


----------



## Taylor R.

Ugh..I don't care!!! I have to work, so they can fend for themselves. I wound up doing most of the cooking last night, because really, my husband is NOT capable of putting together a whole dinner for company by himself.


----------



## mpennington

Meat loaf with sweet, hot baked beans and stir fried baby potatoes from the garden.


----------



## wannabechef

Chicken wraps...

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Vosey

Another big salad. I think I may be saladed out for a while, good thing the lettuce is all bolting, now I have an excuse not to eat salad! 

Sorry you had to do dinner on your birthday Taylor, dinner does take a lot of multitasking :smack, hope it was still fun!


----------



## Taylor R.

It was fun, and oddly enough, choosing to do it rather than 'having' to do it made it not so stinky. Plus, hubs cleaned the whole house while I was at work last night. 

Our lettuce bolted, too, Vosey. I found out the hard way when I bit into it. Thank goodness we didn't feed it to company!! All that means is that my bunny is in for LOTS of lettuce.

I'm thinking spaghetti tonight. There's a lb of hamburger in the fridge that needs used.


----------



## mpennington

Taylor, I was thinking spaghetti too. I have hamburger thawing to make meat mix (cooked hamburger, red bell pepper, onion and celery) that I freeze in menu size packets. I'll leave one out for supper and still have 9 to freeze.

Or if I don't get to the mix, we have leftover meat loaf for sandwiches.


----------



## Taylor R.

OOh thanks for the reminder!! I have a mini bell pepper that's spitting out peppers like you wouldn't believe (we've gotten 15 so far!), and I really need to use some of them and freeze the rest.


----------



## 354508

We've gotten one pepper from our gypsy plant so far, but still waiting for any others. We're having chicken enchilada hot dish tonight, with a fresh kohlrabi from jack's brother's garden across the street. Ours are still only golf ball sized, and this one is about baseball sized.


----------



## Vosey

Picked enough big basil leaves from 14 little plants to make the first pesto of the season! Pesto and cappellini for dinner.


----------



## 354508

We had sirloins and baked potatoes with brussels sprouts all on the grill. Oh they were delicious! And the house isn't any warmer from it all!


----------



## MoTightwad

Love cooking in the iron pots. They were a gift from my wonderful father in law several years ago. One was a chicken fryer, one was the dutch oven and one was a plain big skillet. Then he gave me a cornbread pan that I use often. We even use these out on the grill.
Tonight for supper it is fried potatoes, corn on the cob, cauliflower and cheese and fresh sliced tomatoes from the garden. Cheap supper. Like the ideas on here.


----------



## Vosey

Incredible dinner tonight. Left over grilled pork shoulder sliced thin with bbq sauce on buns, roasted sweet potatoes and raw pickled beets I made last week.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Supper tonight is grilled kielbasa and small red potatoes along with homemade coleslaw. Dessert is frozen bananas sliced and drizzled with hot caramel sauce.


----------



## Breezy833

Enchiladas


----------



## mpennington

Mississippi pink-eyed peas and corn bread with carrot sticks and fresh tomatoes


----------



## ajaxlucy

Alaskan salmon fillets with basil & garlic, buttered peas, sautÃ©ed chard. I made a squash soup, too, but I think everyone's going to be too busy filling up on the salmon to bother.


----------



## Vosey

Last night had burgers with a side of grilled marinated zucchini and pickled beets. Not sure about tonight.


----------



## 354508

We're working evenings this weekend, so no supper at home. Not sure what we'll have tomorrow night


----------



## mpennington

Steaks; pink-eyed pea, raw fresh corn, vidalia and red bell pepper salad; stir fried baby golden potatoes and pecan pie for dessert.


----------



## amandaleigh

Leftover homemade turkey vegetable soup, scrambled egg sandwiches, fruit.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Supper is pulled pork sandwiches and coleslaw. Dessert is frozen grapes and watermelon with a fruit dip.


----------



## mpennington

Soulsurvivor, the frozen grapes with fruit dip sound yummy. We're having leftover pink-eyed peas tonight with cornbread muffins. Think I'll borrow your dessert idea as I have a gallon of grapes in the freezer.


----------



## Taylor R.

We camped all weekend, and last night my step-dad made us dinner. I guess I ought to actually cook tonight. Hm.....

Brats on the grill, zucchini and onions, and maybe I'll toss together some dough for buns in the bread maker. I haven't been to the store in over 3 weeks :shocked: so we've been eating from the freezer, dry stores, and the garden (which is AWESOME!!!!)


----------



## soulsurvivor

mpennington said:


> Soulsurvivor, the frozen grapes with fruit dip sound yummy. We're having leftover pink-eyed peas tonight with cornbread muffins. Think I'll borrow your dessert idea as I have a gallon of grapes in the freezer.


Thanks and yes the grapes were yummy. 

What are pink-eyed peas? I've never had those. 

Tonight for supper it was a ham slice fried in skillet with pineapple glaze. Also had mashed potatoes and yeast rolls. No dessert tonight.


----------



## Vosey

Had steak on the grill, the first of the green beans in sweet chili sauce, cucumber salad and pickled beets! An odd assortment but delicious!


----------



## mpennington

soulsurvivor said:


> Thanks and yes the grapes were yummy.
> 
> What are pink-eyed peas? I've never had those.
> 
> Tonight for supper it was a ham slice fried in skillet with pineapple glaze. Also had mashed potatoes and yeast rolls. No dessert tonight.


Pink-eyed peas (also called purple hull peas) are a field pea similar to black-eyed peas. The eye is "pink," hull when ripe is purple. The peas are tinged green before cooking. They are more creamy than black-eyed peas and less earthy tasting. Almost always served over cornbread.

We're having homemade bacon and pepperoni pizza for supper tonight. Using the last of my parbaked frozen crusts. I'm also almost out of bread - I'll be making dough tomorrow


----------



## okiemom

we had stuffed chicken breasts with broccoli and cheese.( store bought) and mixed vegies with pasta ( store bought). it was still good and mostly healthy, I think and quick. sometimes live gets complicated.:stars:


----------



## Taylor R.

I made an amazing tomato basil pasta with shrimp, plus broccoli out of my daddy's garden (since mine refused to head out at all).

For dessert, we had peanut butter chocolate bars. They were AWESOME!


----------



## 354508

We had chicken stir fry tonight. Realized I was out of rice after I got home from town, so we had it over black quinoa. I think I like it better that way!


----------



## Vosey

A big salad with left over steak. Very little lettuce left in the heat, DH shredded kale which was delicious!


----------



## Taylor R.

My lettuce is absolutely disgusting. My rabbit is the only one who will eat it now, so I just keep cutting it and feeding it to him and letting it really seed out.


----------



## amandaleigh

We are having grilled chicken and roasted veggie sandwiches on mixed grain garlic toast, sugar snap peas from the garden, and watermelon.


----------



## Taylor R.

We're having breakfast for dinner tonight, waffles with fruit and sausage links. Hubs is cooking  I have to go into work at 10 pm and work until 4 am, so I figure it's fitting. I really should be getting as much sleep as possible right now, but it's just not plausible. I'll get home at 4:30, get kid ready for kindergarten camp at 7 and then try to wake up by the time he's done at 12:15.


----------



## mpennington

Tacos made from the meat mix I froze last week. Love having one pound portions of browned beef cooked with onions, celery and bell peppers readily available.


----------



## Taylor R.

I feel like I'm in the twilight zone right now....my husband FOUND a whole grain pancake recipe on the net on his own, then started mixing them up without saying a word. He doesn't do recipes..EVER. He doesn't do 'girly baking stuff'..EVER. I'm...possibly in shock.


----------



## Evons hubby

Cold bbq chicken, cole slaw, and tater salad.


----------



## 354508

Grilled brats, corn, kohlrabi from the garden, and zukes. Jack found a great zucchini pickle recipe, and I like them better than cucumber ones.


----------



## Vosey

Plendlful said:


> Grilled brats, corn, kohlrabi from the garden, and zukes. Jack found a great zucchini pickle recipe, and I like them better than cucumber ones.


I just found a zucchini recipe for pickles, refrigerator pickles, lots of mustard, looked great. Easy to whip up 2 quarts when there's a few too many zukes. Now I'll have to try it!


----------



## Kristinemomof3

We had salmon patties made with some fresh dill & onion, served with a cucumber dill sauce, homemade pasta with a kale pesto and steamed yellow summer squash with cheddar cheese. I was trying to be creative and use up stuff from our garden. It was the first time making past and it turned out yummy!


----------



## Taylor R.

Take out pizza tonight. I still haven't been to sleep from my stinky over-night shift last night and I really can't think past the end of my nose right now.:stars::yawn:


----------



## 354508

Too hot and sunburnt to cook tonight, had tuna salad sandwiches and corn. About to make some no bake peach crisp for dessert.


----------



## Vosey

Kristinemomof3 said:


> We had salmon patties made with some fresh dill & onion, served with a cucumber dill sauce, homemade pasta with a kale pesto and steamed yellow summer squash with cheddar cheese. I was trying to be creative and use up stuff from our garden. It was the first time making past and it turned out yummy!


kale pesto? sounds wonderful and we have A LOT of kale. The usual kind of recipe, but with kale?

Tonight is scrambled eggs and kale night. We were supposed to have sauteed zucchini, but somehow DH 'forgot', zucchini not being his favorite vegetable.


----------



## Kristinemomof3

Vosey said:


> kale pesto? sounds wonderful and we have A LOT of kale. The usual kind of recipe, but with kale?
> 
> Tonight is scrambled eggs and kale night. We were supposed to have sauteed zucchini, but somehow DH 'forgot', zucchini not being his favorite vegetable.


I just looked online for a recipe. http://www.chow.com/recipes/27421-kale-almond-pesto I did not cook the kale, other recipes just used it raw. I will def make it again.


----------



## Vosey

Thanks, it's going to be so hot this weekend I think whizzing up pesto is about the only cooking I'll be able to handle!


----------



## 354508

We had homemade stuffed crust pepperoni pizza for our pizza club meeting tonight. Used some fresh basil in the sauce and it was oh so Tasty!


----------



## Ed Mashburn

Good morning to all- this is a fun thread- enjoying it.

For supper tonight at our house- oysters embrouchette- that's
a Cajun way of naming bacon wrapped oysters baked with a tomato sauce my wife makes. Green pepper beer rings- Lord, I do love me some deep fried bell pepper rings- so good and even better the next day- if any are left.
Hope to have a few fresh tomatoes left to slice, and a can of really cold beer.
Slap yo momma good.
Good eating to all- Ed Mashburn


----------



## Taylor R.

I've never had fried bell pepper rings. I may have to try that!!


----------



## Ed Mashburn

Taylor- Bell pepper rings are so easy. slice up a bunch of peppers into 1/4 inch rings. dip in beer batter- my favorite of all time frying mixture. It's simple- equal amounts of flour and beer- cheap beer is best. Stir up and add whatever seasoning you like. I just use salt and black pepper. Drop the coated rings into hot oil- deep enough to float four or five rings at a time. When they float up and are golden brown, remove and let dry on paper towels. 
so good with seafood and fried fish.
Also, if any are left, they are just as good or better warmed up in the microwave the next day- but there are usually no survivors from the first go round.
Mix in a few onion rings- also beer battered- and you've got a good start on a fine meal.
Ed Mashburn


----------



## Vosey

Hmmm, it's 95 outside, 85 inside. Must cook outside. I'm thinking corn on the cob on the grill, cucumber salad and brats. Of course, DH is the one who gets to stand over the hot grill, not me!


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight was fried chicken, mashed potatoes with white gravy, green beans, and biscuits. Late dessert will be plain yogurt and fresh strawberries.


----------



## 36376

Bacon cheese burgers, warm German potato salad and a cucumber/tomato salad.


----------



## soulsurvivor

We had a lazy supper tonight and much enjoyed it for a change. Fried egg sandwiches on hamburger buns with lettuce, tomato and bacon. Later snack will be sugar free chocolate pudding.


----------



## Taylor R.

We had pulled pork burritos. After eating pulled pork for the previous three meals, we still have a couple pounds of it. I decided to throw it in with some taco seasoning mix (homemade of course) as I had some of the awesome local tortillas we buy in the fridge. I sliced little yellow pear tomatoes from my dad's garden in half and cut some cabbage to go on top of them.


----------



## amandaleigh

I had marinated grilled chicken legs and thighs (marinade had some lemon balsamic vinegar - so good), stir fries zucchini and yellow squash, and fresh berry smoothies to cool of with.


----------



## Vosey

BLT's and a cucumber and beet salad.


----------



## mpennington

Smothered steak cutlets over brown rice; onion, yellow squash and zucchini stir fry; strawberries over angel food cake for dessert. Made my DS and DD each a strawberry pie and had some leftover strawberries.

Edited - DH wants white beans, sausage and rice. Guess smothered steak gets bumped to tomorrow.


----------



## Taylor R.

Hubs is making brats for 'linner'. Sometimes when I have to work in the evening, I make a big breakfast, a little snack at lunch time, and then linner at about 3 pm.


----------



## unregistered5595

Taylor R. said:


> Hubs is making brats for 'linner'. Sometimes when I have to work in the evening, I make a big breakfast, a little snack at lunch time, and then linner at about 3 pm.


LINNER! oh what a good idea!


----------



## mpennington

Taylor R. said:


> Hubs is making brats for 'linner'. Sometimes when I have to work in the evening, I make a big breakfast, a little snack at lunch time, and then linner at about 3 pm.


Taylor, we call it "luper" at our house


----------



## Taylor R.

That's what hubs calls it!


----------



## soulsurvivor

So, is it linner before 3 pm and luper after 3 pm? I love it. Something I can use to mess with DH's mind. At our age it doesn't take much to entertain us. 

For luper I'm having a toasted bun with mayo, lettuce, sliced tomato, bacon, and a fried egg. Along with that I'll eat a few oven fries with seasoned pepper.

For supper(anytime after 6 pm)(I personally can't wait that long to eat), DH is having a grilled steak, oven fries with seasoned pepper, and a lettuce salad with croutons and french dressing.

After supper(usually 9 pm), I'm having a big cup of vanilla ice cream topped with fresh strawberries.

ok, I have a question. I eat again at 3 am so what do I call that?


----------



## Taylor R.

It's called fourth meal on the Taco Bell commercials, I think (or it was when that was their thing).

Errrm..uh...eh...

Either spaghetti or shrimp teriyaki. I will consult with my husband and let him decide.

Last night when I got home from work, I walked into him putting the finishing touches on his made from scratch cinnamon rolls. I'm starting to wonder what he did wrong that he's trying to make up for with all of the out of character baking he's been doing lately!!


----------



## ajaxlucy

Roast chicken, sautÃ©ed greens & mushrooms, sautÃ©ed carrots & zucchini, sliced tomato and cucumber. Fresh mango for dessert.


----------



## amandaleigh

We are having grilled kebabs with beef, potatoes, zucchini, and yellow squash and seasoned with rosemary and garlic. I'm thinking a light cucumber salads on the side and smoothies for dessert.


----------



## mpennington

Smothered steak with brown rice for DH and potatoes for DS; maybe some roasted zucchini. Still have some strawberties and angel food cake for dessert.


----------



## 354508

ground turkey with tomatoes, zucchini, peas, summer squash, green pepper and pasta covered in homemade basil/cilantro/garlic chive pesto (my first attempt, YUM!) loving eating all the produce from the garden


----------



## 354508

I've requested pork chops and chocolate cake for my birthday tomorrow. We'll see how that goes, Jack and the kids get to cook/bake


----------



## Taylor R.

Aww happy early birthday Plendlful!!

You've said it here now, so Jack HAS to do it. He'll be held accountable gre: otherwise!


----------



## Vosey

Hmm, a lot of zucchini in these recent posts. We had linguini with pesto in which I hid a whole grated zucchini cooked down with garlic. Chopped tomato on top.

Thanks for the kebab reminder! Don't know why I had forgotten about kebabs.


----------



## mpennington

Happy Birthday Plendlful


----------



## Vosey

Happy Birthday Plendlful! Hope you have a wonderful day and great pork chops and cake!

I believe we are also having pork chops, probably with some form of zucchini.


----------



## Taylor R.

I don't have any zucchini yet (no idea why, my dad has TONS), but I've got squash running out of my ears. We'll probably have some tonight, maybe in scrambled eggs.


----------



## 354508

Jack made pork chops with caramelized onions and bacon, corn on the cob, and red mashed cheesy potatoes. I think it was all bacon infused. I'm stuffed. But jack did very good.  now to try and make room for chocolate cake!


----------



## Oma2three

We had meat pie , green bean salad, tomato salad, and edamame, and for dessert we had blueberry pie.


----------



## soulsurvivor

I swanee, we're going to have to drag out the soup pot here. Might be setting record lows for July in the days to come. Tonight we had a loaf of Italian style bread with a garlic spread and spaghetti with meat sauce. Late dessert might become early dessert. We each have a Klondike bar in the freezer.


----------



## Vosey

Scrambled eggs and kale again! Too hot to cook the burgers.


----------



## mpennington

Stir fried sausage, red bell peppers and onions, Strawberries and cream for dessert


----------



## Taylor R.

I let my 5 year old son pick what we were having for dinner last night because he had to go to the dentist (which he really really hates) and he did really well. Of course, he wanted to go to McDonald's because they have toys from one of his favorite movies right now.

We're having smoked chicken and zucchini chips. I'm sure I'll do another vegetable, but I'm not sure what yet.


----------



## amandaleigh

We're clearing out the fridge so it's leftovers for dinner. Steamed rice, sauteed garden veggies, and a little slivered pork. Fresh cherries for dessert.


----------



## ||Downhome||

I don't eat beef often but the venison has run out! 

Tonight its sliders, well kinda mines a like a mac truck vs a full size. 
If you don't know what sliders are they are steamed burgers with steamed onions on a toasted bun. 
they are also very tiny , 6 might equal a miky d hamburger.
Best I can explain.

first I season and fry them in my skillet, then I add a cup of water, the sliced onions and here I differ again from the real thing and add in mushrooms also, let cook like that till the waters gone and every thing hits the bun along with cheese.I prefer just mustard if anything.


----------



## 354508

Pizza club tonight, pesto, onion, gypsy pepper, zucchini, and pepperoni. Our first time putting zukes on pizza, and I approve!


----------



## Vosey

Cheeseburgers with a pile of mustard zucchini pickles! And an orzo salad that turned hot pink with the beets I threw in.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Omelets with sliced garden tomatoes on the side. Later is cinnamon popcorn and root beer floats.


----------



## Vosey

Last night was ribs and cold grilled zucchini.


----------



## hvillecat

Garden fresh green beans and new potatoes seasoned with my home cured and smoked beef, boiled cabbage, sliced fres tomatoes, beef chuck steak grilled, and for desert fresh watermelon and cantaloupe.


----------



## ajaxlucy

Leg of lamb roasted with turnips and butternut squash, salad with cukes, beets, avocado & tomatoes, fresh peaches for dessert.


----------



## Vosey

ajaxlucy said:


> Leg of lamb roasted with turnips and butternut squash, salad with cukes, beets, avocado & tomatoes, fresh peaches for dessert.


Oh, that's what I want for dinner! I LOVE lamb and I am really craving fall/winter veggies like turnips and squash. I'm tired of summer food already. 

I think we're having artichokes, we have a bunch in the garden we need to eat.


----------



## 354508

I am starting to feel that way about zucchini vosey, I plan on making some bread, then start freezing it for soups etc. Has any one had any experience with canning it?


----------



## Vosey

Plendlful said:


> I am starting to feel that way about zucchini vosey, I plan on making some bread, then start freezing it for soups etc. Has any one had any experience with canning it?


I have not canned it, if I did I think it'd do it with tomatoes to use in a pasta sauce. Except my tomatoes aren't ready until much later than zucchini! I just dehydrated trays of quarters of 1/2 inch slices yesterday, came out really well. I plan to throw them in soups over the winter. 

And I posted a zucchini mustard pickle recipe that was out of this world! Super fast and easy, DH has already eaten all 3 jars and I made them only a week ago. He didn't even let them age!


----------



## dhodge

Homemade chicken pot pie and garden salad.


----------



## ||Downhome||

stuffed pork chop ,loaded baked potato , garlic knots.


----------



## Taylor R.

Last night we had bierocks, and I think a roasted chicken is on the menu for tonight.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Yesterday was roasted turkey breast, mashed potatoes and gravy, green beans and cranberry salad. Tonight is leftovers.


----------



## 354508

Burgers, cucumber salad, and okra for supper tonight.


----------



## Bethany89

Tonight I made potato soup! Yum!


----------



## mpennington

Ham with wild rice blend, carrots, onions and edamame cooked in the crock pot, cornbread muffins and cantaloupe wedges.


----------



## Taylor R.

MMMM...cantaloupe. I spend all summer dreaming about it, but my husband and kids are allergic to melon, so I can't grow it, nor can I bring it into the house at all.

Leftovers tonight at my house.


----------



## mpennington

Taylor R. said:


> Last night we had bierocks, and I think a roasted chicken is on the menu for tonight.


Taylor, what are bierocks?


----------



## mpennington

Leftovers here as well. The ham casserole for DH and DS. 

I'm going to have leftover breakfast. Our pears are getting ripe. I fixed overnight cinnamon pear steel cut oats in the crock pot. Yummy!


----------



## Taylor R.

They're a German dish. I make them with ground beef and cabbage, seasoned with black pepper, and then wrapped in dough and baked. I love them because I can cram a whole gigantic head of cabbage into the little pouches, and my kids actually eat it 

There's probably a more proper, German way of doing them, but that's how we've always done it.


----------



## amandaleigh

We are having a slow cooked roast with potatoes and roasted garden veggies and rice as a second side and whole wheat banana nut bread for dessert. I will have lots of leftovers from all this food for the rest of the week.


----------



## backwoods

Taylor R. said:


> They're a German dish. I make them with ground beef and cabbage, seasoned with black pepper, and then wrapped in dough and baked. I love them because I can cram a whole gigantic head of cabbage into the little pouches, and my kids actually eat it
> 
> There's probably a more proper, German way of doing them, but that's how we've always done it.


Hey there, Taylor! You are going to share the recipe for this, right???


----------



## Taylor R.

There's not much more to it than what I said above!! They're very forgiving. I throw the ground beef and cabbage (sliced up cole slaw style) and black pepper and a little salt in a skillet (I just use a lb. of ground beef and whatever cabbage I happened to buy.) and cook it until the beef is done and the cabbage is soft. If I'm using a ton of cabbage, I typically throw it in first. For the dough, I use a bread maker roll recipe on the dough cycle, but everyone else in my family just thaws Rhoade's frozen dinner rolls.

To put them together, I just grab a roll sized hunk of dough, flatten it out into a round on a floured surface, and put a healthy spoonful of the beef/cabbage mix in the middle, and fold it over and pinch the edges to make a little pocket. Then bake them until the rolls are done.

Sorry it's not more precise!! I'm not much of a recipe kinda gal! I learned how to make them from my high school best friend's dad.


----------



## 354508

Had a late night at work, then came home to cut firewood afterwards, so we ended up going uptown for supper last night. I've got to go to the twin Cities for work today and will be gone for a good 14 hours, so I'll eat on the road, not sure what jack and the kids will do.


----------



## soulsurvivor

No grilling tonight due to rain showers/weather, so we're having spaghetti with meatballs, garlic bread, and a side salad with lettuce, grape tomatoes, and french dressing. Dessert later is vanilla yogurt with sliced peaches.


----------



## Taylor R.

Plendlful, sometimes it's pretty rough when you work weird hours like that to get dinner in. Thankfully, my husband is far more competent in the kitchen now than he was when we were first married. Back then, he wasn't (didn't think he himself was, anyways) capable of browning hamburger. Now, he may use a recipe that I wouldn't bother with, but he can make just about anything without too much trouble. Jack seems to hold his own, too.

I think I'm making chicken and stuffing tonight. I've got a loaf of French bread that my aunt brought by leftover from a 4-H fundraiser so I better use it before it gets ucky.


----------



## ajaxlucy

Chili, made with lots of tomatoes and hot peppers from the garden along with ground beef and....liver! Nobody knows I add minced liver, just that it tastes spicy and rich. 
Also cucumber, tomato, and basil salad. Fresh golden plums for dessert.


----------



## Vosey

Thanks to all the wildfire smoke obscuring the sun it was COOL here today. So made mac and cheese with lots of powdered mustard and hot sauce. I made the mistake of canning cheddar cheese last winter, it got very grainy and burnt, but it's great in mac and cheese.


----------



## 354508

Yes Taylor R. thankfully jack does know his way around the kitchen pretty well, I never have to worry about anyone going hungry or the house burning down when he cooks. We've got friends coming over for jack to fix their car, so they're bringing ribeyes to grill, not sure what I'll make for sides yet, probably potatoes and grilled zucchini. I need to make some zucchini bread and possibly a zucchini chocolate cake tonight, we're leaving for a weekend camping trip after work tomorrow and I already have five zukes in the fridge to use up before then and more almost ready in the garden!


----------



## Taylor R.

I FINALLY got a zucchini out of my garden (no idea why they were so slow to grow, the squash are going nuts), and I'm thinking zucchini frittata.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight is grilled chicken breast, roasted potatoes and vidalia onions with a side salad of lettuce, grape tomatoes, and italian dressing. Late dessert is frozen chocolate covered bananas.


----------



## doingitmyself

Tonite is bone in pork chops with my garden fresh sweet corn, zucchini, green beans, and a salad with my own raspberry balsamic vinaigrette, which includes diced cherry tomatoes, diced red/yellow sweet peppers. topped with heathy mozzerella cheese. Wine is White Merlot by Beringer.:buds:

Peaches for desert, one jar didn't seal this weekend so its peaches tonite!!!

Later tonite if she has a sweet tooth it will be smores on the grill.

All this will happen as I'm canning pizza sauce, the tomatoes are almost ready to really take of and i have a batch of earlier ones to deal with!!


----------



## Vosey

A big salad with chicken with the last of the lettuce for a bit, but the first of the potatoes! Very excited about the Russian fingerling potatoes.


----------



## mpennington

Tamale casserole with pear salad. Using the last of my canned pears since our trees are ripening quickly and I'm sure we'll have more canned pears soon.


----------



## Taylor R.

I've got to work (5pm-5am, worst shift EVER), so probably a granola bar for me :boring: There's chicken in the fridge that hubs will probably do something with.


----------



## doingitmyself

Easy, and lazy eats tonite, all beef hot dogs with Bavarian mustard and homemade relish from the Bread and Butter pickles i did last month. I'm going to thaw and boil three chicken carcasses to make the stock for chicken soup on Saturday. I should make enough for a few extra quarts too.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Chicken is ruling the Saturday here too. I've got a dozen store bought eggs to boil and turn into deviled eggs. We'll use the fresh eggs for sandwiches and omelets next week. 

DH is buying a roasted deli chicken later this morning to have for supper tonight with herb roasted potatoes, coleslaw and baked beans. Any leftover chicken will be shredded and made into chicken salad for sandwiches tomorrow to have with chips and leftover coleslaw and beans.


----------



## doingitmyself

Last nites supper plans was a wash, but it ended up even better! A client brought in a loaf of homemade bread!!! So we had BBBLT's last nite. That's my way of saying extra, extra, extra Bacon on mine please!!! hahaha Soup had to wait till this afternoon. 

Hope you all have a great weekend!!!!


----------



## wannabechef

Last night it was a turkey on the Weber Kettle... so good!

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Vosey

Last night neither of us felt like cooking, so we opened a quart of chili, added some more beans and it was excellent! Since I enjoyed it so much I can fess up and say I have had a hard time with my canned chili as it tastes so much like Hormel. But it's mine so I eat it without complaint. So with my last batch I threw in some canned chipotle's, what a difference! And the meat was chunkier, not sure what I did different.


----------



## wannabechef

Vosey said:


> Last night neither of us felt like cooking, so we opened a quart of chili, added some more beans and it was excellent! Since I enjoyed it so much I can fess up and say I have had a hard time with my canned chili as it tastes so much like Hormel. But it's mine so I eat it without complaint. So with my last batch I threw in some canned chipotle's, what a difference! And the meat was chunkier, not sure what I did different.


Recipe?

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Taylor R.

Something easy! Hubs will be out smoking another pork shoulder all night, and I am NOT cooking after the night I had at work last night, so I guess we'll be having whatever he wants to make. Actually, chicken salad sounds pretty good and we've still got plenty of chicken.


----------



## mpennington

Thanks for the suggestion Vosey. I'll open some of my canned chili. We like ours over fritos with cheese on top - harkens back to grade school days when the snack shop across the street slit open a small bag of fritos and poured chili into the bag. Sometimes I do the same for my grand kids


----------



## ajaxlucy

Stuffed eggplant and roasted green beans and cucumber salad. 

I'm using chorizo sausage, onions, tomatoes, peppers, fresh basil, pine nuts and chopped eggplant for the stuffing.


Ps, that turkey looks fantastic, wannabechef!


----------



## wannabechef

Fajitas tonight, marinated in tequila...homegrown bell peppers.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## wannabechef

ajaxlucy said:


> Stuffed eggplant and roasted green beans and cucumber salad.
> 
> I'm using chorizo sausage, onions, tomatoes, peppers, fresh basil, pine nuts and chopped eggplant for the stuffing.
> 
> 
> Ps, that turkey looks fantastic, wannabechef!


Thanks ajax

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Tirzah

The turkey does look divine! Everyone's dinners sound great.
Tonight is a splurge:

~Lobster Rolls (using this recipe and the first reviewer's technique for cooking the lobster tails)
http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/paulas-home-cooking/lobster-rolls-recipe/index.html
~Corn on the Cob
~Cole Slaw

Homemade Blueberry/Strawberry Popsicles for dessert


----------



## doingitmyself

I found out his morning that I'm having woman issues!!?? She's at the drunk couples house that i cant take being around cause they drink so much they forget food in the oven, grill, or forget to turn on the slow cooker. :duel: I hate being around drunks, and food abuse even worse!!

Anyways i had to console myself with a HUGE rack of Baby Backs ! This thing must weigh 3+ pounds!! OOOhhhhh yeeeessss....... I'm doing em at 275 with heavy apple wood smoke for 1 1/2 hours, then wrap in heavy foil for a slow basting of 225 for 2 more hours. I don't make em fall off the bone exactly, but they are very very tender. I have a garden dug potatoe beside em, and fresh off the stake sweet corn. 

All in all, i think my day (and head) is going to be much better than hers. PS. there will be no left overs, not even one rib.... :clap:


----------



## Vosey

Roasted chicken, little carrots from thinning today, crook neck squash and the first of the potatoes! Very excited as we haven't had a roast chicken all summer. I poached a few for other dishes, but that's not the same thing.


----------



## Vosey

Tirzah said:


> The turkey does look divine! Everyone's dinners sound great.
> Tonight is a splurge:
> 
> ~Lobster Rolls (using this recipe and the first reviewer's technique for cooking the lobster tails)
> http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/paulas-home-cooking/lobster-rolls-recipe/index.html
> ~Corn on the Cob
> ~Cole Slaw
> 
> Homemade Blueberry/Strawberry Popsicles for dessert


Had to go look at your recipe Tirzah and make sure you hadn't been led astray by some fancy pants way of making a lobster roll. I'm really a Mainer, although I'm in Oregon! It's perfect, exactly what you'd get at a good old lobster pound on the coast. Enjoy!


----------



## mpennington

Well, nix the frito pie, the fellas wanted stew. Opened the last jars. I'd rather have some of doingitmyself's ribs.


----------



## wannabechef

Fajitas. Marinated in tequila, lime juice, adolfs meat tenderizer, a touch of mortons tender quick

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## wannabechef

doingitmyself said:


> I found out his morning that I'm having woman issues!!?? She's at the drunk couples house that i cant take being around cause they drink so much they forget food in the oven, grill, or forget to turn on the slow cooker. :duel: I hate being around drunks, and food abuse even worse!!
> 
> Anyways i had to console myself with a HUGE rack of Baby Backs ! This thing must weigh 3+ pounds!! OOOhhhhh yeeeessss....... I'm doing em at 275 with heavy apple wood smoke for 1 1/2 hours, then wrap in heavy foil for a slow basting of 225 for 2 more hours. I don't make em fall off the bone exactly, but they are very very tender. I have a garden dug potatoe beside em, and fresh off the stake sweet corn.
> 
> All in all, i think my day (and head) is going to be much better than hers. PS. there will be no left overs, not even one rib.... :clap:


I dont much care for fall off the bone ribs either...I prefer a little bite to mine.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## ajaxlucy

Tonight we're having Brazilian Chicken with Coconut Milk Sauce from this recipe:

http://www.food.com/recipe/brazilian-chicken-with-coconut-milk-sauce-307015

I cut down the amount of cayenne pepper, though.

For sides, steamed broccoli and tomato salad. Fresh fruit for dessert - we have ripe blackberries and ground cherries right now.


----------



## Vosey

wannabechef said:


> Recipe?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


I basically use Jackie Clay's recipe but for the chili spice I have a local guy's spice mix I like. I really should make my own, but I have enough other things going on! And a small amount of chipotle's, maybe tablespoon per 5 lbs of ground beef? Makes 7 quarts.


----------



## Vosey

For supper, burgers with zucchini pickles and potato salad. One of our volunteer potato plants has the hugest red potatoes I have ever seen! Must have missed a few last year : )


----------



## mzgarden

Zucchini boats stuffed with ground venison, rice, tomatoes, onion, parmesan cheese, seasoned with basil, thyme and topped with mozzarella.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Vegetable soup and chicken pot pie: both made with what is in the garden (zukes, collards, green beans, carrots) and leftover Chana Dal. Apple pie for dessert.


----------



## Tirzah

Vosey, thanks for checking that out for me. I am actually from NE, western MA area but my family used to vacation in Belfast when I was a kid. I just LOVE Maine!

Tonight is Remains of the Day 

~Leftover Grilled Chicken with a Maple-Chipotle BBQ Sauce & Peach Jam Glaze (just mixing the jam and bbq sauce together) served over fresh greens from the Farmer's Market with tomatoes, radishes, etc.
~Homemade Corn Muffins


----------



## Taylor R.

It's pulled pork tacos again. Hubs made another pork shoulder, so we've got to use it up.

If you're looking for a good value on meat, pork shoulder is perfect. My husband smokes a $13 roast, and we can eat for a week on it.


----------



## Vosey

Taylor R. said:


> It's pulled pork tacos again. Hubs made another pork shoulder, so we've got to use it up.
> 
> If you're looking for a good value on meat, pork shoulder is perfect. My husband smokes a $13 roast, and we can eat for a week on it.


I was just thinking that Friday as DH came home from the store with yet another pork shoulder! If he goes to the store at least one shoulder comes back with him. And so many things you can do with leftovers. You can even just throw them in the crock pot rubbed in chili powder, not the same as smoking, but easy peasy.


----------



## Vosey

It's leftovers night, leftover potato salad, roasted chicken and a green salad. Just ate incredible home smoked salmon from the neighbors, wow!


----------



## doingitmyself

I did pan fried Eggplant last nite, ended up very bland. I also did a Firey Apricot glazing on Salmon, and green beans. The beans and Salmon were excellent. The Eggplant sucked. It was kinda small as well, i thought that would be better small instead of a large one.

I sliced, floured, egged, and coated with cracker crumbs. No taste at all. Next time salt, pepper, garlic, and a shot of Rooster sauce should fix it up really good!!!

Any other suggestions for my Nemesis the Eggplant!!! hahaha :duel:


----------



## mpennington

DH at bee keeping meeting tonight. I'm having a huge fruit salad with maple yogurt sauce. It's been so hot here today that nothing else sounded good.


----------



## Vosey

doingitmyself said:


> I did pan fried Eggplant last nite, ended up very bland. I also did a Firey Apricot glazing on Salmon, and green beans. The beans and Salmon were excellent. The Eggplant sucked. It was kinda small as well, i thought that would be better small instead of a large one.
> 
> I sliced, floured, egged, and coated with cracker crumbs. No taste at all. Next time salt, pepper, garlic, and a shot of Rooster sauce should fix it up really good!!!
> 
> Any other suggestions for my Nemesis the Eggplant!!! hahaha :duel:


Gotta love the Rooster!

I have an issue with eggplant as well and I keep trying to love it. I have made incredible baba ganoush in the past, which is made by roasting eggplant and making it into a dip like hummus. I also once grilled thin slices of eggplant and layered it with herbed goat cheese, then sliced it. Was incredible, but I just don't do that kind of labor intensive cooking much anymore!


----------



## 354508

I'm thinking ratatouille if my eggplant is ready after work. It was pretty close yesterday, and I certainly have enough zucchini!


----------



## ajaxlucy

Halibut cooked in fresh herb-infused olive oil, steamed green beans, eggplant in spicy tomato sauce, cucumber & tomato salad, olives.


----------



## Vosey

Yum, halibut, haven't had any in ages! 

We had smoked pork shoulder, sauteed zucchini and crookneck squash and corn that was inedible (way too old, we have not figured out growing corn yet).


----------



## Tirzah

It has been rainy here (Yay!)
So we had Pioneer Woman's Corn and Cheese Chowder made with fresh Olathe Corn and homemade Molasses bread.

Every time I read about Pork Shoulders I want to take ours out of the freezer but I restrain myself because my honey wants to make sausage from it and smoke it.


----------



## jwal10

We are having bacon sandwiches (raccoon, fresh smoked) with fresh garden ripe tomato, lettuce and refrigerator pickles. Macaroni salad with tomato, celery, green onion, green pepper and zesty Italian dressing. And apple muffin with lemon glaze for desert....James


----------



## ajaxlucy

Chicken curry, sautÃ©ed greens (chard, mustard, Malabar spinach), coconut milk custard for dessert.


----------



## 354508

Jack made Iowa chops and pan fried eggplant with zucchini. He sure can make a mean pork chop. Much better than mine!


----------



## Vosey

jwal10 said:


> We are having bacon sandwiches (raccoon, fresh smoked) with fresh garden ripe tomato, lettuce and refrigerator pickles. Macaroni salad with tomato, celery, green onion, green pepper and zesty Italian dressing. And apple muffin with lemon glaze for desert....James


Raccoon bacon?

We had left over pork shoulder with onions, peppers, jalapeno's, beans and cheese in tortilla's - yum.


----------



## doingitmyself

I took a package of ground venison out of the freezer this morning, I'll mix half and half with ground beef for hamburger patties tonite. My date wont eat the venison alone but will eat it blended. (in my opinion its a waste of perfectly good venison) If my farmer drops off some fresh off the hoof sweet corn that would go well. I got big red slicer tomatoes ready and tons of cherry tomatoes so a salad with the Raspberry vinaigrette i make is in order. I may treat her to half frozen peach slices, depends on if she's feeling friendly or confrontational this evening. :shrug:


----------



## Taylor R.

It's a leftover kind of night. Shrimp and broccoli alfredo penne from last night.

Really, it will be a leftover kind of weekend. I'm working 30 hours over the weekend, and my husband picked up 2 extra 12 hour shifts, too. We'll be passing at the door all weekend long.


----------



## 354508

pizza club tonight, working on a breakfast pizza.


----------



## Vosey

Made the 'to town' trek today and went to Trader Joe's, mostly for my favorite Greek olive oil. But for an easy dinner, one of their 'bags of salty meat' (marinated lamb chunks) on the grill, some of our red potatoes and probably zucchini....just realized that could all mix on kabobs, time to start doing something!


----------



## 354508

Kebabs sure do sound good. We won't be having any in the near future. Jack and I accidentally ran over the grill this morning... :grit:


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Tonight was hotdogs, kids wanted to roast some over a fire.
Tomorrow will be much better, I just butchered a chicken, wife and i will make some egg noodles in a little bit. Chicken and noodles the way my grandma use to make...mmm-mmmm


----------



## mpennington

Chicken spaghetti with steamed broccoli, peach crumble for dessert.


----------



## doingitmyself

Plendlful said:


> Kebabs sure do sound good. We won't be having any in the near future. Jack and I accidentally ran over the grill this morning... :grit:


Sounds like a story to share? I'm sorry about your grill, but i busted out laughing when i read your post!!!! Share the details of the grill death...
a picture would be awesome too!!


----------



## Vosey

Leftover pork 'enchilada's', they were amazing! Better than when we had them 2 nights ago. Turns out the secret ingredient was kale. I thought there was kale in them, but when I asked DH he said no!


----------



## jwal10

I will probably be kicked out of bed tonight. Pickled egg, smoked salmon and 1/2 a fresh peach....James


----------



## soulsurvivor

Everything that was Saturday night supper will be Sunday dinner and supper too. Had enough cooked for a crowd that didn't all show up. Ate our fill of garden green beans and small potatoes with herb butter, baked cornbread, homemade mac and cheese, made another meatloaf to go with the leftover one, and set out a bowl of sliced red garden tomatoes and hamburger buns for any that wanted to make a meatloaf sandwich.


----------



## ajaxlucy

Breakfast for supper tonight: softly scrambled eggs, pork sausage, broiled tomato halves, greens sautÃ©ed with mushrooms. Apple/blackberry crisp for dessert.


----------



## Taylor R.

Brats made fresh at the co-op and nitrate-free hot dogs are on the menu. Hubs and I have worked way too much this weekend for either of us to want to clean up the kitchen, so if we can't grill it, we ain't eating it!! We snuck in a little date night last night and went to a new Mexican restaurant (our 'usual' Mexican place closed up shop after a massive FBI raid recently :huh


----------



## doingitmyself

OK here's one you wanna remember. After a hard day of pressure canning 5 1/2 quarts of tomatoe juice i was famished and frikking hot and tired and not in the mood to cook. (still don't know how it took 1/2 a day to do that)
OK here it is get some 1/2-3/4" pork chops bone in and pan fry high heat in a grill proof pan to get them to a nice brown. Then combine 2 tbps honey, 2 tbps brown sugar, and ground black pepper to taste, ( the more the better) After the chops are browned pull them off the heat and drizzle the above glaze over the top of chops Put on the grill at 325 for about 15-30 minute's. When done to your taste plate, drizzle pan juices over chops, serve with White Merlot (Beringer brand) OMG it took longer to type this than make it. Frikking awesome you got to try this! I made 5 and devoured 3!!! I did not need, nor want a veggie, I am a happy man.... :rock:


----------



## Vosey

I also had an exhausting and hot day canning in a tiny kitchen (I think 3/4 of the time was spent prepping and cleaning up, that's why it takes so long!) with no ideas for dinner. But we have a pile of steamed potatoes leftover from canning, a pile of swiss chard and some excellent parmesan in the fridge. So the potatoes will go on the grill with garlic and olive oil, chard sauteed with garlic and potatoes crushed with parm on top.


----------



## wannabechef

Leftover pulled pork for lunch and au gratin potatoes for dinner, used some of my dehydrated taters for the recipe.

POTATOES AU GRATIN
3 cups sliced (or diced) dehydrated potatoes
6 Tbsp. butter or margarine
3 Tbsp. flour
1 1/2 cups milk
1 cup shredded Cheddar cheese
Salt and pepper to taste

Preheat oven to 400 degrees. Place potatoes in a medium casserole dish.

In a small saucepan over a low heat, melt butter. Stir in flour and mix well. Gradually add milk and stir constantly until thickened. Add cheese and stir until the cheese has melted.

Pour cheese sauce over potatoes and gently stir to combine. Bake at 400 degrees for 30-40 minutes or until potatoes are tender.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Vosey

Thank you Wannabechef! I made jars and jars of dehydrated sliced potatoes last winter and have been meaning to look up an au gratin recipe. Too hot to use the oven now, but as soon as I can it'll be on the menu!


----------



## arnie

half runner green beans cooked with suger cured side meat cornbread n ham 'but the best is yet to come " black berry dumplings " toped off with home made ice cream . every thing but the sugar and flower are from this farm .


----------



## wannabechef

Vosey said:


> Thank you Wannabechef! I made jars and jars of dehydrated sliced potatoes last winter and have been meaning to look up an au gratin recipe. Too hot to use the oven now, but as soon as I can it'll be on the menu!


Certainly welcome! It was very good, just have to spoon off the oil from butter and cheese after its done cooking.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## arnie

heres what you are missing


----------



## mpennington

Shoulder Roast, rice and gravy, carrots and potatoes, leftover peach crumble for dessert.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Have some scrap pork breaded and fried/drained ready to chop up and add to a pot of drained wide egg noodles that's mixed with herb butter. Also have a skillet of fried apples and still have some leftover cornbread to heat up. Early supper today, or whatever it's called.


----------



## wannabechef

Homemade canned split pea soup and homemade peach cobbler with our canned peaches.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Ed Mashburn

Good evening to all: Well, for tonight's supper we had stream-pot corn on the cob, small potatoes, oysters, clams and some first-rate shrimp.
Boil the potatoes, then add the corn, then the oysters and clams, and then the shrimp. allow proper cooking times for each addition- the taters take longest, the shrimp takes about 5 minutes.
One pot, cooked over the propane burner outside. That's it. 
Was very, very good. I do love living on the Gulf Coast.
good eating to all- Ed mashburn


----------



## Vosey

I picked up pizza on the way home from work last night after DH called and said he didn't have it in him to make dinner. It'd been a long time since pizza and it was delicious!


----------



## amandaleigh

My parents are coming for dinner tonight. We are having bbq pork roast, grilled potatoes with olive oil and garlic, and sauteed swiss chard and summer squash.


----------



## Taylor R.

I'm thinking it just might be a pizza night at my house. I'm drowning in stuff that was left undone over the weekend and I'm SO not feeling like cleaning up yet another mess today.

I got home from work and found that my dog's belly didn't appreciate the pasta I made for dinner last night. He had puked all over my bedroom floor and my husband apparently didn't even notice :stars:. It smelled so bad that I cleaned the carpet at midnight because there was no way I was getting to sleep in that stink. Hubs slept right through the whole thing.


----------



## mpennington

Made hash with the leftover shoulder roast, vidalia onions and some of the golden potatoes from our raised bed. The potatoes are keeping well. We'll have home made vanilla bean ice cream for dessert.


----------



## Vosey

A fried egg sandwich with a side of sliced tomatoes, it's always eggs if my husband is gone!


----------



## doingitmyself

I did a Chuck steak on high heat to get serious grill marks then into the pressure cooker with 1 cup red wine, 1/2 cup water, a bay leaf, carrots with skin left on and Yukon potatoes, after 35 minutes i removed the fixins and separated the fat and reduced the juices by half, then added some rooster sauce, a touch of corn starch water, and a blob of apricot jam. That was the best gravey i could have made for that meat!!! Good stuff maynard!!!!


----------



## Taylor R.

Vosey, I'm amazed that you all cook as much as you do with no kiddos. If we didn't have kids, I'd probably just live on raw veggies and nuts to avoid the hassle , and my husband would probably just cook a big hunk of meat and call it good for the day.


----------



## aviaX2

Tonight will be pot roast with veggies. Homegrown beef, onion and potato's, store bought carrots.


----------



## mpennington

Vosey, my DH is at a meeting tonight. I'm going to have peanut butter sandwich on home made bread with some of my jam - thinking cherry.


----------



## Vosey

Taylor R. said:


> Vosey, I'm amazed that you all cook as much as you do with no kiddos. If we didn't have kids, I'd probably just live on raw veggies and nuts to avoid the hassle , and my husband would probably just cook a big hunk of meat and call it good for the day.


Oh, but food = love! Seriously, the night we got pizza DH said, 'I could have made the burgers but they wouldn't have been made with love'. And I'm talking about the love of cooking and cooking for someone else. And I am one of those people who needs hot food and a real meal for lunch and dinner! And we usually sit at the table with placemats, real napkins and candles. Or out on the deck in the summer. 

But tonight we had burgers that were so good they had to have been made with love! Onions and our first green peppers sauteed on them, a beautiful salad, and our never ending strawberries for dessert.


----------



## 354508

Our niece across the street had a birthday yesterday, so we went over and had sloppy Joes, beans, abs chips. Of course the was cake and ice cream as well. I think the kids were just happy for a reprieve from zucchini!


----------



## doingitmyself

To nite I'm doing bone in pork chops with apple slices, rosemary, pepper, cinnamon. Braised in a bit of cider, and brown sugar crusted fried apple slices topping over vanilla ice cream. A Red Moscoto dessert wine for good measure. Yep, that's the plan.

Everything tastes better outside on the deck if the napkins are not blown away, and the bugs are not in my wine glass!!


----------



## Taylor R.

We sit down and eat together, and we use silverware and cloth napkins and the whole she-bang, but we don't actually have a table :smack. Our house it too small for it to fit anywhere, so the only time we eat at the table is when we eat on the deck.

I actually love to cook, if only there was some magical fairy running around behind me cleaning up .


----------



## doingitmyself

My magical clean up fairy is called a GE high efficiency dishwasher LOL !!!! I try to cook with a sense of "Chi", as in use same pot pan twice in one meal, and try to be in the moment with the food. (did you believe that BS) 

To be honest about 90% of my cooking even in the winter, is done in my garage. I have a canning/cooking center all on wheels. It all there when i want it and out of the way when i don't. One turkey cooker burner, a serious camping type stove with two high output burners, and three grills 2 propane, one charcoal. So sometimes its the turkey burner and a wok, sometimes it ribs on the slow cook grill, others its a 700* LP grill doing a crosshatched pattern grill marked steak for 8 minutes!!!

My garage is bigger than the house, as it should be for a guy like me!!! LOL


----------



## Taylor R.

We definitely don't have room for a dishwasher, either. I only have 3 cabinets actually installed in my kitchen, then another 2 free-standing cabinets and a pantry. We've had to use the space pretty creatively just to get the essentials in there.

We're having pour pizza for dinner tonight. My husband's aunt sent us home with 10 lbs of pork sausage from the pig they bought at the 4-H livestock sale, and we've got to get to using some of it!


----------



## 354508

We're having our final pizza club meeting tonight, going to put loads of veggies on.


----------



## Vosey

Steak, crook neck squash and potatoes all done on the grill (can you tell DH cooked?)!

Taylor, I should fess up and say that DH cooks all week when I work (M-Thurs), I cook on the weekend. I could not handle making dinner every night after work, we'd eat a lot of soup and canned meals!


----------



## Taylor R.

My husband is passable in the kitchen, but I still cook most nights.

It's football night, which means we'll be having finger foods! Turkey pinwheels, veggie sticks, and little baby brownies for dessert. It is so cool out that it even feels like football season. Highs of 70 in August!!


----------



## mpennington

Chicken pot pie with sliced fresh peaches drenched in maple syrup. Had planned a peach cobbler, then decided that would be too many biscuits . I'll do the cobbler tomorrow. Have a recipe I've been wanting to try for skillet cobbler. Two-thirds of the peaches are caramelized on the stove top before the rest of peaches and topping are added and cooked in the oven.


----------



## Elffriend

Salmon with cajun seasoning, zucchini with parmesan cheese, marinated cucumbers and DH had some beets.

The zucchini and cucumbers are coming in FAST. I've canned a couple of batches of pickles already and I'm sure there are more in the near future.


----------



## Vosey

Scrambled eggs with red onion, green pepper, kale and cheese last night. Tonight is an unknown so far!


----------



## ajaxlucy

Andouille sausage & navy beans, cucumber & tomato salad, and I'm going to try baking some grain-free bread.


----------



## Rustic Femme

Garlic basil chicken with crimini mushrooms, and a black-bean quinoa salad as a side. 

Made it last night on the fly, and it was so ridiculously good, I'm making it again tonight.


----------



## wannabechef

Brunswick stew that wouldn't fit in the canner.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Tab 2


----------



## doingitmyself

To nite i did hamburgers, but not the kind you think of. I mixed venison, 80/20 beef, and some ground pork about 1/2 venison 1/4 beef and 1/4 pork. OMG the perfect burger! I did Montreal seasoning and heated on the grill to 160. It was perfect. White Zin was the beverage of choice, actually it was what i had left, but it rocked!!! Very little grease in grill very little shrinkage of burgers. I got left overs for lunch tomorrow!


----------



## mpennington

Chicken and sausage jambalaya with corn on the cob, peach cobbler for dessert.


----------



## 354508

Last night was BLT's and green beans with cherry tomatoes. Hamburgers for dinner tonight, not sure what veggie we'll have.


----------



## Vosey

Pork chops, the first of our pole beans and rice. 

doingitmyself - that sounds almost like a meatloaf hamburger. great mix!


----------



## mpennington

Chicken stir fry with edamame, celery, red and orange bell pepper. onions, baby corn, carrots, broccoli, zucchini and sliced almonds in a cayenne peanut sauce - DS cooked tonight


----------



## soulsurvivor

DH scored a package of 4 half inch New York strip steaks marked down. Grilled 2 of them and made 4 steak subs topped with lettuce, tomato and steak sauce. Froze the other 2 steaks.


----------



## doingitmyself

Last evening was a smallish roaster chicken o got for $4.97 so i went old school. I put him in a black roasting pan seasoned with "kicking chicken" mix and put the lid on at 425* on the grill outside for 70 min. That was the best $4.97 chicken i ever had!! Got 1/2 chick for later today and a chick carcass for soup this weekend!!!! Eating cheap, well, and its gooood eating! Kind of a Zen thing!!!!!


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight is spaghetti meat sauce with pasta and pineapple. Also might toast up some garlic bread.


----------



## 354508

Pasta with the leftovers of the spaghetti sauce I made from our tomatoes today and pork chops.


----------



## Vosey

Lentil soup from the freezer, have to free up some room in there! So yummy, I always miss my soups in the summer.


----------



## Taylor R.

Last night we had pour pizza, tonight I'm thinking hash. My dad (I think??? He didn't tell me about it) dropped of a bunch of potatoes on my porch yesterday while I was out running errands.

I miss soup, too, Vosey!! It's gotten pretty hot here again, so I'll have to wait a little longer.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight is fried catfish, baked cornbread, baked beans and coleslaw.


----------



## ajaxlucy

Kebabs made with marinated chicken, cherry tomatoes, red onions, and summer squash. Side dish of baked cucumbers. I use Julia Child's baked cucumber recipe. It's a good use for abundant cucumbers.


----------



## doingitmyself

Tonite is BBBLT s made with an Indian Purple Chief tomato a client brought in for me, suppose to be very sweet! Simple supper i got to get the cider press tuned up for cider making this weekend.


----------



## 354508

Turkey tacos tonight


----------



## Vosey

Repeat of last night, leftover lentil soup. Can you tell it's Wednesday? I am going to go track down that baked cucumber recipe!


----------



## 354508

Just put a rump roast in the crockpot with a tin of diced tomatoes. Not sure what it will become!


----------



## Taylor R.

Pork and black bean soft tacos tonight. The black beans have been sitting in my pantry looking delicious all week. I also have an overabundance of cilantro.


----------



## Elffriend

Chicken fajitas


----------



## soulsurvivor

soulsurvivor said:


> Tonight is fried catfish, baked cornbread, baked beans and coleslaw.


Catfish was good and all gone. Replacing it with chicken tenders, and leftovers of cornbread, beans and slaw.


----------



## amandaleigh

Fried chicken, salad with garden veggies, fruit.


----------



## ajaxlucy

Lentil soup, salad, banana bread for dessert.


----------



## amandaleigh

Caprese salad, veggie stir fry over rice.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Grilled everything tonight - pork loin, yellow squash, onions, and potatoes. Sliced red tomato on the side.


----------



## 354508

BLT's tonight. The tomatoes are in and delicious!


----------



## soulsurvivor

We'll spend part of the weekend making cold foods for next week to go with whatever meat is grilled. On the agenda today is fresh coleslaw, potato salad, and deviled eggs. Also cutting 2 whole watermelons into chunks to freeze on trays and then bag for the freezer. 

For some reason I'm craving chicken salad, but I want grapes, celery and pecans to put in it and don't have any of those. Guess that will have to wait. 

Tonight is grilled New York strip steak on buns with tomatoes, lettuce and steak sauce, potato salad, and iced tea.


----------



## MoTightwad

Fried chicken thighs, new red potatoes browned in butter, fresh green beans, and fresh cantalope from the garden. Also sliced tomatoes. Love the garden.


----------



## Vosey

Last night we had pork steaks on the grill, mashed potatoes from some giant purple potatoes lurking in the garden and green beans sauteed with garlic. 

We have to go to a wedding today, so dinner will be there, but I suspect it will be a great mix of food. The groom is a vegan and the bride's father is a cattle rancher : )


----------



## Taylor R.

Ugh, you mean I have to cook again??? I am feeling pretty cruddy today, but I guess I might be able to manage some French toast and strawberries. Nothing sounds good (potentially because I can't taste anything at all).


----------



## soulsurvivor

Sorry to hear of the cruddies for you TR. Days like that are when I go all baby with the cold fruit pops and a liquid diet.

The grill master has informed me that we are having bbq chicken breast tonight. We'll also put on a foil pak of yellow squash, garlic, onion, and potatoes. Dessert is going to be frozen watermelon chunks.


----------



## Vosey

It's chilly today so we're finally going to have spaghetti and meat sauce. I've been craving it for a week but it's been too hot. 

Had a wonderful lunch today, leftover pork steak sliced and heated up with BBQ sauce, piles on buns and the first good ears of corn from the garden!


----------



## doingitmyself

I did baby backs on the grill with apple wood smoke, sweet corn, a foil pack of garden dug potatoes, fresh green beans, lots of italian seasons. Added a few small tomatoes near the end. 

As i was cooking ( it took about 3 hours for my ribs) i pressed 6 gallons of apple juice for this winter.


----------



## Taylor R.

Turns out I have pneumonia! Dinner is on hubs this week!! I know I shouldn't be excited to be this sick, but it's the first real break I've had in who knows how long. It's kind of nice, even if I can't breathe and I'm miserable.


----------



## Annsni

Taylor R. said:


> Turns out I have pneumonia! Dinner is on hubs this week!! I know I shouldn't be excited to be this sick, but it's the first real break I've had in who knows how long. It's kind of nice, even if I can't breathe and I'm miserable.


Sorry you're not feeling well!!!! ((HUGS))

I have NO idea what to make for dinner tonight. I guess I need to get that figured out!


----------



## 354508

Hope you get to feeling better Taylor, enjoy your reprieve as much as you can, I guess! We're having green beans and pierogies tonight. Not sure what we'll have for our entree though


----------



## mpennington

Taylor R. said:


> Turns out I have pneumonia! Dinner is on hubs this week!! I know I shouldn't be excited to be this sick, but it's the first real break I've had in who knows how long. It's kind of nice, even if I can't breathe and I'm miserable.


So sorry you're sick, but glad there's a silver thread of rest involved. Hope you have some good meals. Too bad none of us are close enough to bring you some chicken soup.


----------



## Vosey

Taylor R. said:


> Turns out I have pneumonia! Dinner is on hubs this week!! I know I shouldn't be excited to be this sick, but it's the first real break I've had in who knows how long. It's kind of nice, even if I can't breathe and I'm miserable.


Rest, rest and lots of rest! Maybe you need more breaks in the future : ) Hope your DH takes excellent care of you.

For dinner we had brats with grilled peppers, onions, sauerkraut and bread and butter pickles. Cucumber salad on the side. Odd combination but I had to try the pickles!


----------



## doingitmyself

Taylor R. said:


> Turns out I have pneumonia! Dinner is on hubs this week!! I know I shouldn't be excited to be this sick, but it's the first real break I've had in who knows how long. It's kind of nice, even if I can't breathe and I'm miserable.


I make a serious (very Yang) chicken based soup garranteed to pick up a sluggish immune system! The secret is the rooster sauce, tiny touch of garlic, white pepper, and fresh lemon juice. Hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## Taylor R.

Aww thank you all so much! I haven't even gotten a get well soon from anyone in my family, so I really appreciate it. Hubs is taking good care of me (maybe not the house so much, but everyone will survive). He's been making a different kind of soup every other day, and supplying plenty of OJ pops.


----------



## soulsurvivor

I'm looking forward to an early supper today. I have sweet corn fresh cut off the cob and cooking on the stove with a ton of butter. lol. Along with that is another pot of small whole red potatoes boiling into oblivion. I'm going to drain that and add to my corn pot. 

And I want fried cornbread with added corn. That will be later when we get ready to eat. With cold sliced red tomatoes the only thing missing is the bacon. But DH is grilling 2 small ribeye steaks that will also taste great.


----------



## doingitmyself

Best read while listening to John Denver's "Thank God I'm a County Boy"... Tonight is STIR FRY ! I am adding a cheap Ribeye to the mix all thin sliced and very heavily seasoned with Orange peppered marinade. I stir fry over the turkey fry burner in my garage canning kitchen, it takes about 1.3 minutes to be done with a 1040000060000200 btu burner!! LOLOLOL Maybe i can score a few ears of sweet corn from this little patch i know of down the road a bit! 

And cause I'm entertaining a new lady friend this evening, for desert my canned peaches over Vanilla ice cream with a light drizzle (all cheffy kinda thing) of warmed chocolate swirls over it all!! Lucky dog, lucky dog!!!! hahaha Peach wine, some more peach wine, and a backup bottle of peach wine if needed!!!! On second thought, If the wine doesn't get it done by the second bottle i will break out the guitar!!!!! Save the backup bottle for a refreshing treat after while looking at stars! :hysterical::rock:

Life is too short to eat stir fry by oneself with chop sticks, so much more fun to watch each other drop stuff while totally famished!!! LOL


----------



## BlueberryChick

Bacon wrapped chicken, rice pilaf, broccoli, and spanikopita.


----------



## alleyyooper

Start with a tomato (sliced.) & cucumber salad, cabbage soup, new potatoes and peas in a cream sauce,and roasted pork butt smothered in onions and garlic, throw in a few parsnips and carrots for good measure. Top it off with a home made rasian pie.

 Al


----------



## Vosey

Dh made a delicious grilled dinner last night - potatoes with onions and peppers, green beans with sweet chili sauce and an amazing rib eye!

Tonight is scrambled eggs and kale.


----------



## soulsurvivor

I had a hankering for fried fish so DH is going to fry catfish tonight. It will go nice with the coleslaw and I'll fry up some more cornbread. Easy supper.


----------



## 354508

Tonight was jalepeno cheddar brats, 4 cheese pierogies, and sauteed summer squash and zucchini.


----------



## ajaxlucy

We had yellow crookneck squash casserole, steamed green beans, and sausages.


----------



## mpennington

Smoked chicken, steamed broccoli and smashed potatoes, fresh pears for dessert.


----------



## alleyyooper

Drained homeny(yellow) warmed in fry pan, then cover with a thick chilli then brought to a good simmer. Place is a shallow bowl and place in a 100F oven to keep warm. Fry strips of bacon and drain them on a rack over a shallow cookie sheet. Fry eggs two for each serving of the hominy mix with soft yokes. Place baccon on top of homeny place eggs atop bacon and serve.

A varaition with out the chilli.

BACON-HOMINY SCRAMBLE
-8 slices bacon
1 (#2) can hominy, well drained
4-5 well-drained beaten eggs
1 tsp. salt
1/2 tsp. pepper


Fry bacon until crisp. Remove and drain. Brown hominy lightly in bacon drippings. Add eggs and cook until done, stirring all the time. Add seasonings. Crumble bacon into scrambled eggs. Serves 4-6 and makes a good supper meal. 

simple quick cheap and *OH SO GOOD* as mister food says.


 Al


----------



## amandaleigh

I am making baked pasta with lots of julienne veggies in tomato cream sauce - I might add a few mini meatballs to up the protein a bit. Serving with a garden salad and fresh fruit from the farmer's market. We should have plenty of leftovers for the next day or too so that I can relax when I get home from work!


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight is grilled pork loin, microwave baked sweet potatoes, and a skillet of fried apples.


----------



## 354508

patty melts and peas tonight


----------



## Taylor R.

More vegetable soup. It was good, though . I'm starting to feel a little better, and this house is about to drive me CRAZY :run:. Between stinky breathing treatments tomorrow, I'll be doing laundry.


----------



## doingitmyself

Salmon patties with lemon, touch of Rooster, topped with a dab of creamed horseradish sauce. Fast, easy, cheap, nutritious, and i have two left for work tomorrow!!!


----------



## doingitmyself

Taylor R. said:


> More vegetable soup. It was good, though . I'm starting to feel a little better, and this house is about to drive me CRAZY :run:. Between stinky breathing treatments tomorrow, I'll be doing laundry.


Glad your doing better!!


----------



## Vosey

A quart of beef stew, 20 oz jar of potatoes (my first time canning potatoes! surprisingly good). Fried up the potatoes in olive oil and garlic and added to the stew. So good. 

Plendiful - I love patty melts!


----------



## doingitmyself

Tonight I'm the grill master for a good friends "soiree? (sp) I hope that means normal party and not a nikked party or anything weird, maybe i should have looked up that word before i agreed to grill? Ribeyes, NY strip, T-bones, Scallops, and Orange Ruffy, (AKA Ocean Carp) Sweet corn, Green beans, and all kinds of pasta and chip dishes. Of course lots of liquid refreshments to prevent dehydration. I have Montreal, Lemon Pepper, Garlic/Onion, and Mesquite rubs for the meats and seafood. Also a little of Old Bay for the Scallops, Watch someone ask for ketchup!!!!! :hair
I'm not playing cooked to your order tonight, all steaks will be removed at the Med rare stage and allowed to rest properly. If a hunk of beast is deemed to need more heat till it dry and the taste is gone so be it but i wont do that without prodding. I got my KTC (Kiss The Cook) grilling vest in the truck ready to go. I really think i should look up that word before i go....:kiss:


----------



## Evons hubby

Tonight is german rouladen with red cabbage and taters. My mother in law makes the best! She is only here for another week so I am taking full advantage of her presence while I can.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Gorgeous day and the neighborhood is all mowed and trimmed and smelling of grills firing up, but as far as I know there's no big neighborhood get together this weekend. The annual Labor Day golf tournament is this weekend at the Lebanon Country Club and many are planning to go watch that. 

Supper tonight is going to be grilled salmon, baked potato and a salad of cold greens and cherry tomatoes topped with croutons and a buttermilk ranch dressing.


----------



## Vosey

I think "soiree" is just a French word for party! So enjoy. 

Got home too late for my original dinner plan, whipped up a delish pasta. Melted 3 shredded zucchini in garlic, olive oil, butter, then added 1/2 & 1/2, some fresh basil and parm. Served over a thick spaghetti like noodle with a hole in the middle (can't remember the name!).


----------



## soulsurvivor

DH has gone on the hunt for fresh cabbage to make more coleslaw. I'm boiling potatoes to make potato salad again and will boil eggs later to make deviled eggs or egg salad. Having a few cold salads in the fridge is proving to be a good idea to have for serving with sandwiches for a quick anytime lunch.

Supper tonight is grilled pork loin, baked sweet potatoes and a salad with lettuce, pineapple, and buttermilk dressing.


----------



## doingitmyself

You are right the party was fine with the exception of one drunk that insisted on "checking his meat" by opening my grill about 7 or 8 times and messing with my charcoal grill setup. The host seen the situation and suggested to the drunk to do a shot with him, I never seen him again. We had some rain, some wind and some awesome steaks and fixins!

Tonight is all festival food, my one time a year i eat all the bad stuff and don't feel guilty!


----------



## Vosey

Soulsurvivor - thanks for the reminder about potato salad! Canning potatoes is one of the many things I need to do this weekend, think I'll steam a few extra's to have on hand. The garden is coming in so fast and furious I don't have time to think about what to cook this weekend!


----------



## mpennington

Spaghetti and homemade bread, peach ice cream for dessert.


----------



## Vosey

Lamb burgers with tzatziki and beet and feta salad! Yum!


----------



## CAjerseychick

Well am back from a stint working in SF... so brought home a little 5 spice duck its crispy and sweet soy and oh soooo tasty. My kids favorite. If you all ever spy those whole roasted ducks hanging in the window in China town (its like your local corner grocer in certain neighborhoods in SF) get one! They are DELISH... Am thinking about raising Geese I love duck so much.....

(Its like a teriyaki flavor but much more aromatic, they roast them fresh every AM and you can order your Thanksgiving turkey done that way-- we usu roast ours traditionally, with stuffing though)....


----------



## 354508

We celebrated national bacon day today with bacon wrapped chicken breasts, green beans sauteed with bacon onion and peppers, and corn on the cob. All was delicious, except I over cooked the corn


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight is an easy supper of grilled cheeseburgers, potato salad and kosher pickles.


----------



## Vosey

Plendlful said:


> We celebrated national bacon day today with bacon wrapped chicken breasts, green beans sauteed with bacon onion and peppers, and corn on the cob. All was delicious, except I over cooked the corn


How did I miss national bacon day? DH will be so upset! But I do have some beautiful thick slab bacon in the fridge just waiting for the slicing tomatoes to ripen. 

Tonight is a big salad with chicken and maybe a sprinkle of bacon! If I have time, potato salad with hard boiled egg and bacon.


----------



## mpennington

Electric pressure cooker time. It's too hot here to cook on the stove. Steak and gravy with rice for DH, potatoes for DS and carrots.


----------



## 354508

Vosey I won't tell if you celebrate a day late  We're having club sandwiches tonight and corn that I'm not going to get to canning.


----------



## ajaxlucy

Last night was roasted red snapper with homemade pico de gallo, roasted cauliflower. 

Tonight we'll grill burgers, whole peppers, and sliced summer squash. I'm making a casserole of eggplant in a spicy chorizo tomato sauce, too.


----------



## Evons hubby

Tonight will be Zigeuner Schnitzel with red cabbage and german tater salad.... For those unfamiliar, that is a hammered thin, boneless, breaded pork chop, smothered in an awesome mushroom gravy with onions and peppers sauteed in butter on top. Yep, its a heart attack on a platter..... but what a way to go!


----------



## BlueberryChick

Barbecue (pulled pork), hash and rice, potato salad, ******* caviar, grilled corn and pear cobbler. 

(For the uninitiated, ******* caviar is a salad type dish made with black eyed peas, black beans, tomatoes, corn and Italian dressing.)


----------



## mpennington

Chili cheese hot dogs, chips and peach sherbet. Too hot to eat outside - had our picnic at the kitchen table . Wanted to have some of Marilyn's Sweet Baked Beans, but we're out . Can't let that happen again.


----------



## Pinetop Hunting

Venison lasagna with big ole garlic n cheese bread a couple fresh grown jalapeÃ±o peppers and cold beer.


----------



## Jacktheknife

Home-made frozen beef patties from discount beef cooked in gas grill burning charcoal, green beans from the garden, and zucchini fries made from home grown zukes.


----------



## paradox

Last nights Dove limit wrapped in bacon for an appetizer. Crock pot seasoned rabbit, taters, and carrots. And for desert....I am making millionaire bacon with what is left of the package.


----------



## Vosey

Welcome back Jacktheknife! It's been awhile. 

Potato salad, green bean salad with tomatoes and feta and cold poached chicken. 

The original plan was a beef roast, I'm trying to clean out the freezer, but the roast is not thawed enough. Thank you paradox, you reminded me there's some rabbit in the freezer somewhere! Must go dig some more. Love the rabbit in the crock pot with tomatoes, might need to try it with taters and carrots!


----------



## Jacktheknife

Thanks vosey, I finally got a notification that someone replied.


----------



## doingitmyself

I'm beat tonight i just did an omelet real quick.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight will likely be grilled steak and baked potato for DH but me, I want a fried bologna with cheese and sliced tomato on a skillet fried slab of sourdough bread. DH came home with a fresh loaf of homemade sourdough baked by our neighbor up the road. Yum! I'm going to have a happy tummy tonight.


----------



## doingitmyself

Finally going to boil the tar out of the twochicken carcass's in the freezer and make soup. From scratch noodles, with some carrots an onion i didn't use this weekend. 

Need to make enough to last rest of week, i got tomatoes coming on big time everywhere. This is my last week for the canning, rest of month is tied up with a vaca, :nanner: , hunting season preparations, :hobbyhors, and a wedding i must attend. (sucker):umno: Do or let rot... I chose to do!! Also going to knockout a batch of JalapeÃ±o jelly!:croc:


----------



## Taylor R.

I am back on my feet (mostly), so I guess I've got to start making dinner again :huh: We'll be canning tonight, so something simple for dinner. Maybe summer spaghetti..or regular spaghetti possibly. I brought home about 30 lbs of Romas that I picked at my daddy's house (I've got the chigger bite bra and panties on that prove I spent way too much time in his jungle of a garden) so we'll be working on salsa and spaghetti sauce if I get around to it. I also brought home Grandma's pickling crock (read friggin' barrel), so we may get some cuke pickles going, too.


----------



## doingitmyself

^^^ that's funny, "chigger bite stuff" ^^^ :bouncy: I hate chigger bites too, itch like crazy...


----------



## 354508

leftover hamburgers tonight with garden tomatoes. Too tired to cook after splitting wood.


----------



## Vosey

A delicious beef rump roasted with potatoes, carrots and onions! I do like cleaning out the freezer. Will make really good sandwiches this week as well.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight is grilled pork loin, grill pak with sweet potatoes, squash and cinnamon/ginger butter, and homemade sour dough bread.


----------



## mpennington

Glad you're better Taylor. I'm the only one here for supper - bean burrito with a strawberry banana smoothie.


----------



## Vosey

Another big pile of scrambled eggs, this one with green peppers, onion, garlic, cheese and some leftover bacon. 

And that beautiful roast beef sandwich for lunch? Got left on the table! DH had it for lunch instead of me : (


----------



## alleyyooper

Garden veggie salad, salt roasted potatoes, green beans and mac, fried turtle and pecan pie to finish it off.


 Al


----------



## 354508

Vosey said:


> Another big pile of scrambled eggs, this one with green peppers, onion, garlic, cheese and some leftover bacon.
> 
> And that beautiful roast beef sandwich for lunch? Got left on the table! DH had it for lunch instead of me : (


What is this "leftover bacon" you speak of? I've never heard of such a thing!


----------



## Taylor R.

Thank you, mpennington!

I was going to make pork Mexican pizzas, but it turns out that my husband ate the rest of the pork. I might just have to make Mexican pizzas with hamburger instead.


----------



## paradox

Plendlful said:


> What is this "leftover bacon" you speak of? I've never heard of such a thing!


I have heard it is a rare and elusive item found only in the homes of skinny people. I have never actually seen it, so it may just be a myth along the lines of unicorns and honest politicians. Should probably check with Snopes...


----------



## doingitmyself

Doing another batch of tomato's, so I'm slumming it tonight. Hotdogs on the grill with homemade bread and butter relish.


----------



## Jacktheknife

Rest my sore back, cooked burgers on the old gas grill by this time I burnt wood chips from splitting. Burgers had a great smokey taste.


----------



## 354508

paradox said:


> I have heard it is a rare and elusive item found only in the homes of skinny people. I have never actually seen it, so it may just be a myth along the lines of unicorns and honest politicians. Should probably check with Snopes...


:shocked: Unicorns aren't real??? I'd believe in them long before leftover bacon. And isn't an honest politician an oxymoron? Like Jumbo Shrimp?


----------



## soulsurvivor

DH swung by the IGA grocery deli on his way home and got us each a fried chicken dinner. It had a huge chicken breast and a wing along with mashed potatoes, green beans and cornbread. There's enough chicken left over to have sandwiches tomorrow for lunch. This was a rare treat for us as we never eat out.


----------



## mpennington

Leftover leftovers  Made hash from leftover steak and gravy earlier in the week. Finished off the hash tonight over toast.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight is grilled ribeye steak, baked potato, and salad of lettuce with cherry tomatoes and ranch dressing.


----------



## jwal10

Rabbit pot roast. Browned 2 rabbit loins in bacon grease, sprinkle 2 tsp of flour over dutch oven. Layer onions, mushrooms, celery, carrots and potatoes, dot with butter, salt and homemade veg mix. Put lid on for 5 minutes. Add 2 cups water, simmer, stir gently 3 times 5 minutes apart....James


----------



## 354508

Jack smoked some double smoked bacon, and it was delicious, just like candy! We had grilled chicken thighs, baked beans, and grilled corn on the cob. It was a-mazing! I'm so full!


----------



## Jacktheknife

And all this on a wood fired grill.


----------



## Vosey

Fresh tomatoes, garlic, onions and basil quickly cooked up and served over fusilli with a little parm, yum. For dessert the most perfect cantaloupe we've ever grown....


----------



## TxGypsy

Hot flour tortillas wrapped around slices of avocado and tomato sprinkled with course sea salt.


----------



## Pinetop Hunting

Whiskey with diet coke and a few cold beers.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Beautiful grilling weather. Tonight's meal is grilled strip steak, whole yellow squash grilled with bacon butter, and a skillet of fried onions.


----------



## Mickey

Last night we had lobsters w/ a salad and chocolate pudding cake for dessert.
Tonight we had hot sausage subs smothered w/ fried onions, peppers and mushrooms.


----------



## Vosey

Oh lobsters, I miss my Maine lobsters! 

For dinner, brats on the grill to taste test our dill relish that I hope has aged long enough. Sliced tomatoes with garlic and basil, corn on the cob.


----------



## Vosey

Last night was classic - ribeyes on the grill, mashed potatoes and green beans.


----------



## Annsni

I'm going to try a new recipe I just saw on Facebook - Sweet Garlic Chicken. I think I'll serve it with baked potatoes and whatever veggie I have in the freezer.


----------



## 354508

Jack smoked chicken breasts and grilled corn on the cob, and I made pasta with veggies and some pesto. Tomorrow night will be the leftover pasta with the leftover chicken breast cut up.


----------



## Mickey

Tonight we had steak, pasta with herb sauce and spinach. Whoopie pies for dessert


----------



## BanTam

We had famous red Tip Top Taylor Meat Company hotdogs on homemade (lye bath) pretzel buns! Yummers!

I recommend Alton Brown's pretzel recipe (using weights, not cups) and a lye bath procedure here.


----------



## Vosey

A frittata with potatoes, sausage, onions, cheese and tomatoes. And a lovely glass of white wine.


----------



## soulsurvivor

BanTam said:


> We had famous red Tip Top Taylor Meat Company hotdogs on homemade (lye bath) pretzel buns! Yummers!
> 
> I recommend Alton Brown's pretzel recipe (using weights, not cups) and a lye bath procedure here.



I appreciate the links but that first one to Taylor Meat is showing up on my screen as a virus site with lots of running script. The foodnetwork.com and germanfood.about.com sites are ok.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Supper tonight is stuffed pork chops and baked sweet potatoes.


----------



## Mickey

We're having pork steaks, potatoes and milk gravy, green beans and apple betty for dessert.


----------



## CAjerseychick

roast beast (beef- love our local meat from SPD its the best) mash potatoe w butter and carrots....and probably rice and gravy for those who like that....


----------



## mpennington

Penne pasta with yellow squash and vidalia onions - Real Hawkeye's recipe - yummy


----------



## 354508

We had patty melts, french fries, and cucumber salad tonight.


----------



## 354508

Jack smoked pork chops, grilled corn on the cob, cucumber salad, and peach crisp for dessert


----------



## Taylor R.

Hubs has been on the smoker all weekend. We had pulled pork for my daughter's birthday party yesterday, and today we're having a smoked pork loin, brisket, and turkey legs that his mom brought down (because she really wanted the leftovers ). Fried okra from the garden, cherry tomatoes, and baked beans will round it out.

Maybe an apple crisp for dessert...wait, we have half a ginormous ice cream cake that my dad bought for the party left..so ice cream cake it is.


----------



## 354508

Jack converted our old propane grill into a smoker, and ever he's been smoking everything in sight! I'm not complaining though, it sure is tasty. He's smoking pork ribs for tonight.


----------



## soulsurvivor

DH is going to stop by the Italian restaurant later and bring home lasagna and cheese bread for supper tonight. yum.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Homemade chicken pot pie.
I cheated by buying premade pie crusts, just warm to room temp, form to pan, fill, put on top crust, flute edges and into the oven.
Filling consists of chunks and pcs of chicken, chicken broth, milk, flour, peas, carrots, celery, onions and potatoes.
Just finished making the filling, and the entire house smells wonderful


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight is breakfast. We are cleaning out the fridge and putting everything into big coolers. Tomorrow all electric and backup are off here due to some system changes we're having done. The qualifying electrician can only be here on Tuesdays for this type of service change. The pain in the neck is the small fridge in the back room. It has to be taken outside and defrosted so it doesn't leak on the wood floor. 

So, breakfast is 8 scrambled eggs, 2 cans of biscuits, 2 sliced tomatoes, half a pound of fried sausage, and a fruit salad of blueberries and bananas topped with sugar free whipped topping.


----------



## Taylor R.

Pour pizza tonight. I don't have it in me to clean up too big a mess tonight after having people in my house all weekend (seriously, I don't totally hate my in-laws (mostly), but I do hate having people in and out of my house for more than a few hours...after that I just want them to get out so I can get on with my routine).


----------



## Jacktheknife

Now that the heat of summer has gone, it is time to resume our bread baking, which means plendiful will have to figure out something to make out of our leftovers from last night on the stove top. I am thinking stir fry.


----------



## Wolfy-hound

Not exactly dinner, but I baked a "carmel" cake last night and then for the first time made caramel sauce from scratch. A few setbacks, I used evaporated milk instead of sweetened condensed, the cooking time ended up double- but could be from me not having the heat high enough to begin with, but the end result is amazing.

I want to see how long the caramel sauce will last(there was a LOT so some extra in a bowl) but apparently the time it will last is directly related to the fact that I can reach it. 

Actual dinner was lasagna and fried chicken with green beans. I was super hungry.


----------



## 354508

Stir fry for supper it was, and now the upside down ground cherry cake from last night is calling my name...


----------



## Jacktheknife

Save me a piece! Also, you should get out my ice cream to soften for me


----------



## Taylor R.

I'm thinking vegetable soup and homemade bread. It's cool and dreary out. I can totally get on board with this whole cool weather food making it's reappearance in our house thing. I love soup weather


----------



## Jacktheknife

That sounds pretty good, Taylor. Maybe we can throw together a war soup.


----------



## Taylor R.

Vegetable soup at my house consists of whatever I have on hand. That means tomatoes, okra, potatoes, corn, squash, and green beans tonight with ground beef (I haven't bought any stew meat, and I don't have a chicken thawed).

I'm excited to get bread going again!


----------



## Jacktheknife

Taylor R. said:


> I'm excited to get bread going again!


Meh. I got my bread machines back out last night and all three pans had locked up. I got one kind of working and fought my way through making two loaves, I am hoping I can get two of them back in working condition.


----------



## Mickey

We're having pot roast tonight w/ potatoes, carrots, cabbage and boiled onions. Chocolate cream pie for dessert.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight was grilled ribeye, baked potato with cheese and a salad of lettuce and cherry tomatoes.


----------



## rod44

Polish kielbasa, red cabbage and potatoes in the slow cooker. Potatoes turned purple from the cabbage. Boiled rutabaga and turnips. A cold salad of tomatoes, zuchini, cucumbers, red onion and balsamic vinager dressing. Followed by peach shortcake.

Yumm!!


----------



## 354508

The local bank is having a customer appreciation dinner tonight, not sure what they're serving, but I don't have to cook, so it works for me!


----------



## jwal10

Spaghetti squash with butter, tossed with smoked salmon, apple muffins with lemon drizzle for dessert....James


----------



## Vosey

Just got back from visiting family in idaho, lots of fantastic food from my sister's garden!

But I'm very happy to be home with my favorite comfort food for dinner, scrambled eggs, and I was to tired to go pick kale so scrambled eggs, green peppers, onions and cheese.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight is beef roast with onions, mashed potatoes and gravy, ginger carrots, and sweet cornbread with honey butter. For a change of taste I really like the Jiffy mix cornbread which has a sweeter taste than regular cornmeal.


----------



## ajaxlucy

We had roast chicken, roasted Brussels sprouts, broiled tomato halves, and Lima beans.

Tomorrow will be leftovers, maybe soup.


----------



## Marilyn

Mmmmm, roasted brussel sprouts, I love those things!

Ham and beans here, cornbread made with freshly ground cornmeal. This was a great improvement over last night's dinner, which was a hot dog and Asian slaw at the Plainfield farmers market. Huge improvement!


----------



## 354508

We had burgers and pierogies cooked on the grill, served with jack's first batch of buns this fall.


----------



## Vosey

It's finally raining! Fall is here. 

Rigatoni with my hastily harvested tomatoes before it started pouring, green pepper, onion, garlic, grated carrot and ground beef. Lots of parmesan. 

I think soup and lasagne are coming up soon!


----------



## hmsteader71

I think tonight I'm going to make 2 potpies. One chicken for me & the boys & a venison for hubby. I'm probably going to make an apple pie for dessert too.


----------



## Vosey

Tonight, beef and barley soup. The last two nights we've been eating lasagne, yum!


----------



## Mickey

It's quite chilly here today and I'm spending the day working in my new garden so I pulled a container of beef burgundy from the freezer this morning. We'll have that over rice, garlic bread and salad. Dessert is tapioca pudding w/whipped cream.


----------



## Adirondackgal

Yesterday I made a huge pot of sausage tortellini soup, meatballs, cooked ground chicken for a chili, and made four loaves of wheat bread. It will probably be meatballs and homemade sauce for dinner. I love making meals ahead of time. It makes life so much easier.


----------



## 354508

hamburger's and green beans tonight, I've got apple crisp in the crockpot for dessert


----------



## soulsurvivor

We had grilled steak, baked sweet potato, and a salad of greens and sour dough tasting croutons. I didn't care for the croutons as they had a too quick to melt in your mouth consistency. Later tonight, actually early morning around 3 am, I'll be eating a banana with a spoon of peanut butter.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight is fried bluegill, onion rings and baked beans.


----------



## Mickey

Tonight we're having smoked kielbasa, baked beans, cornbread and cole slaw. Dessert is brownies a la mode.


----------



## froebeli

Maters, taters, fried trombetta squash and fresh grilled rabbit with sundried tomato sauce.


----------



## Vosey

Beautiful froebeli!

We had BLKs, no lettuce in the garden so shredded kale took the place of lettuce. Thought the kale might overwhelm the bacon and tomato, but was delicious and more nutritious!


----------



## Gretchen Ann

Not for supper, just dessert. 

Grape Pie. Used the recipe from the Simply in Season cookbook.

My Grandma Miller used to make a grape pie every fall from grapes they grew. I always think of my grandparents when I eat it.


----------



## 354508

Pork chops, eggplant, and pears all cooked on the grill.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight was shredded pork bbq on a bun with mashed sweet potatoes.


----------



## Vosey

Ribeye's on the grill, sliced tomatoes with garlic, pepper and balsamic vinegar and couscous. All for DH's birthday. The cheesecake/birthday cake has to wait until this weekend!


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight is a ham slice grilled with pineapple and a skillet of fried apples. There's leftover mashed sweet potatoes and buns to go with it.


----------



## 354508

If the rain lets up Jack is going to smoke ribs  I've yet to figure out what to make for sides


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight was grilled steak with mushroom gravy and mashed potatoes. Also had fresh fruit salad with kiwi, apples, and bananas.


----------



## doingitmyself

Point cut brisket lightly smoked with apple wood and slow cooked with Horse radish rub for 6 hours while i cleaned up, and putting away the canning kitchen in the garage. Of course i had to stay hydrated with a few brewskis and Tobey Keith was cranking on the radio. He is almost every 4th of 5th song! A very, very good day!!


----------



## ajaxlucy

We had spaghetti squash with a spinach-basil-tomato-garlic-roasted red pepper sauce and meatballs. First time I've tried spaghetti squash. It didn't look much like pasta, but it tasted terrific.


----------



## 354508

I've never had spaghetti squash, but it sounds interesting. Does it hold its spaghetti type texture well after cooking? Do you boil it?

Steaks on the grill, eggplant, and sliced tomatoes. About to have some apple pie milk shakes for dessert


----------



## Vosey

Chicken thighs, potatoes and green beans all slathered in chimichurri sauce.


----------



## soulsurvivor

He's giving the grill a rest tonight and we're having slaw dogs, baked beans, and plain potato chips.


----------



## Mickey

Yesterday I made salisbury steaks, a big meatloaf and some brown mushroom gravy. We had a couple of the steaks for supper w/mashed potatoes and gravy and carrots, then I froze the rest for another time. I also froze half the meatloaf.
Tonight we're having pork steaks, spinach casserole and pickled beets. I made a batch of peanut butter cookie dough before I went to bed last night so I think dessert tonight will be fresh baked cookies and ice cream.


----------



## 354508

BLT's with garden fresh tomatoes, and pierogies. I do love a fresh tomato from the garden!


----------



## YounGrey

Fall is starting here and might snow on Friday. Am looking to make a quick, easy soup that makes great lunches through the week. The longer it sits, the better it gets.

Fish and Veggie Chowder
http://homesteadingrecipes.blogspot.com/2007/09/fish-and-veggie-chowder.html?m=0


Homesteading Recipes:

http://homesteadingrecipes.blogspot.com/?m=0

From my farm to yours...


----------



## Vosey

Brown rice cooked with green peppers and onions, leftover chicken thighs cut up, sauteed with garlic and the last of the swiss chard. And a nice amount of olive oil and butter!


----------



## soulsurvivor

Grilled steak, grilled veggie pack of squash and onions, and skillet of fried potatoes with onions. We are going to smell good.


----------



## Mickey

Oh Soul, I think I can smell that from here; yummmm:thumb:

DH is on vacation this week and next and left awhile ago to go fishing with the neighbor so I don't have to make supper tonight. Guess I'll just have a meatloaf sandwich


----------



## DW

I'm replying here b/c pages look strange & I want to see what this does. Making Kraut burgers. Hubby does not like cabbage so his will be cheese burgers. Okay...now to see what happens.


----------



## doingitmyself

I made my "end of the garden" soup/stew Monday evening. A mason jar of pasta sauce, a jar of tomato juice, the last of the potatoes, some cherry tomatoes, a shot or rooster, a bag of frozen corn, a bag of frozen green beans, and some white pepper in the mix. I added some of the apple smoked point cut brisket i did the other day (fine chopped so you get some in every bite), and tonight i'm adding a grilled cheese sandwich made with Colby Jack cheese!!!!!! Ohhhh yes and a glass or two of Moscoto!!! OK maybe a few more after that but who really counts this things???

Everything except the wine, cheese, and brisket came from my little place in the middle of my cornfield that i call home. Its a good day here!!!!!


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight was grilled pork loin with a cobb salad and a skillet of fried apples.


----------



## rod44

Marinated venison chops, turnips, broccoli and homemade sourkraut.


----------



## Vosey

Tonight was more scrambled eggs with kale. Ate our first jars of this years tomato sauce with meatballs last night, sauce was a little acidic, but still good.


----------



## amandaleigh

I am planning breakfast for dinner - Fritatta with potatoes, hot and sweet peppers,caramelized onions, and a bit of hot sausage. Apple slices and homemade bread to go on the side.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight is a grilled chicken breast sliced into a big tossed bowl of pasta and chopped veggies with a buttermilk dressing.


----------



## Mickey

DH left early this morning on a fishing trip; won't be home until Monday, and MIL is at my oldest dd's for the week, so I have a blessed few days ALL TO MYSELF! That means I can eat whatever and whenever I want til they return:dance:
Tonight I'm fixing creamed tuna on toast w/ peas and probably just a dish of ice cream for dessert. Quick, easy and very little mess to clean up afterwards.:clap:
Do you get the feeling I'm a very happy gal today? LOL


----------



## soulsurvivor

Yes Alex, I'll take Gout for a $1000.

McDonalds

I know this one Alex. What fast food can you eat that will guarantee a gout attack?


But it was really good, almost worth it. For lunch yesterday I ate a Big Mac and fries. 

Tonight is a cleansing affair with the guts and if I can find any interior room to fit in some food it will be green in color.


----------



## 354508

Jack and I are working tonight, so I'm not sure what we'll have, as we are offered a meal by our employer, but I made biscuits and gravy for brunch, and it was so delicious. I Haven't had them in months.


----------



## Mickey

I'm so sorry to hear about the gout attack soul. I remember well how terribly painful gout is I hope you feel better soon.

I still have a few slices of that meatloaf I made during the week so I think I'll have that and a potato w/sour cream and salad. Ice cream sandwich for dessert made with homemade peanut butter cookies and vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Annsni

Tonight is easy. Ravioli, cheesy garlic bread and salad. I went food shopping today and that definitely is tiring to me! LOL Fortunately, the bill was only $128 which is not too bad in this house since I feed 6 people 3 squares a day!


----------



## soulsurvivor

I was really freaking out that it was still dark at 8:45. I just woke up from a long power nap and didn't quite get that it was still nighttime!!! DH is asleep so I couldn't ask him. This is sad.

I'll have to go rummage the fridge and see what he left for me.


----------



## Adirondackgal

Had a busy day with DD. We went shopping. I got my hair cut which I really needed. I only get it done about two times a year. She bought clothes and I bought a few groceries. We came home late, so I skipped dinner. I made an awesome sour cream apple pie with streusal topping and another one without the crust. We had ice cream with it. Hubby absolutely loves this pie.


----------



## 354508

Spent the morning at the tree dump getting a truck and trailer full of wood, so I think I'll make some hearty chili for supper. Mostly because I can dump stuff in the pot and call it good. And it's one of those meals that Jack doesn't mind working on if I go start another project.


----------



## BillHoo

Opened a pint jar of Pork that I canned a few years ago. Added it to a butter and flour roux with some water and a half package of Lipton Onion Soup, a little garlic powder a heavy dash of black pepper and slight pinch of red pepper flakes. 

Once the gravy is thickened, I'll serve over rice with some frozen carrots and peas and some Lima beans.


----------



## Annsni

Tonight is roast lemon chicken, mashed potatoes, gravy and green beans.


----------



## Mickey

Supper tonight was spaghetti made with ground beef and hot Italian sausage,garlic bread and salad. I had some ice cream for dessert to cool off from that hot sausage.LOL


----------



## mpennington

Chicken and andouille jambalaya with black eyed peas and cornbread.


----------



## Annsni

Tonight will be chicken soup since we had a roast chicken last night. I threw the carcass, veggies, pan drippings and seasonings in the crockpot last night and it cooked all night. I just opened the crockpot now and will let it cool for a little bit before I strain off the broth and pick through the solids to get the chicken meat. Then I'll store it in the fridge until tonight when I'll add in new chopped veggies and noodles. Usually I'll store the stock and chicken in the freezer in smaller containers as "chicken soup starter". It's GREAT to get a quick pot of chicken soup on for a sickie!


----------



## 354508

Trying a zucchini bingo recipe I got from the tightwad tips forum. basically you pick an ingredient from each of 4 groups and bake. Ours has zucchini, onion, tomato, mushroom, eggplant, chicken, bacon, cream of mushroom soup, and grated mozzarella and romano cheese.


----------



## amandaleigh

We are having eggplant Parmesan with a side of sauteed veggies and fresh bread.


----------



## Vosey

So good to be home! I was in Arizona for a week, eating out almost every meal, that gets old very fast. DH was home, he ate very well out of all our home canned foods. 

Last night made pizza on the grill, tonight I'm making a beef and barley soup.


----------



## Mickey

Last day of vacation, going out for subs.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight is grilled chicken breast with pasta salad and toasted cheese bread. Dessert is sliced apples with caramel dipping sauce.


----------



## used2bcool13

Tonight we had beef stroganoff with egg noodles, I use an old betty crocker recipe book that was centered around hamburger, very tasty.

If you like saucy susan, then you would like "Chicken Delicious", any chicken parts, one jar of apricot preserves, onion soup mix (powder) and one bottle of cheap thousand island or Russian dressing. Mix and bake at 350 for 45 minutes, like sweet and sour.

OOps forgot, desert is raisin scones with jam/jelly.


----------



## Mickey

We had chicken, stuffing, cranberry sauce, cheesy rice and broccoli w/winter veggie mix on the side.


----------



## 354508

New York Strip steak smothered in mushrooms, onions, and peppers, grean beans, and a baked potato with chives and cottage cheese.


----------



## Mickey

Darn Plendlful, it wouldn't let me "like" that twice! LOL


----------



## Traffic gal

Dairy lasagna with cauliflower puree inside (every drop went and my kids have no idea they ate veggies LOL)


----------



## 354508

What is dairy lasagna? And I love sneaking veggies into the kid's food, and then watching their faces after they ate it and I tell them about all the wonderful veggies they just ate.


----------



## Vosey

Last night a wonderful homemade meat sauce on spaghetti. 

Tonight were eating my beef soup that turned into an "end of the garden soup" thanks to a post above. A pint of home canned beef, freshly dug potatoes, onions, carrots, green peppers, green beans and after the first eating tonight I think I'll throw a few tomatoes in to change it up.


----------



## Taylor R.

I haven't been by in a while! We're having beef stew tonight, too, and homemade bread. I'll be honest and say we've had soup of some sort pretty much every night since it cooled off a couple weeks ago.


----------



## 354508

We're having beef stew here tonight too, cooked on top of the woodstove. I love being able to cook on there again!


----------



## rod44

I have my cook stove all cleaned out today. Paper kindling and wood in it ready to light if it is cold enough in the morning!


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight was roast beef and gravy with mashed potatoes, carrots and baked cornbread. Dessert was frozen chocolate dipped strawberries.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Cloudy rainy cool day and we're camping out inside tonight. Having fried bass, coleslaw and fried cornbread. Dessert is baked apples with cinnamon and butter. Entertainment is playing jacks on the floor. Onesies, twosies, threesies,.... I'm better than he is at getting down on the floor but he's better than me at getting up from the floor.


----------



## Taylor R.

I've got some homemade noodles drying for spaghetti (I guess that would technically be more like fettuccini since it's not round). Hubs bought some of his favorite local sauce at the co-op last week and has been dying to eat it.


----------



## Mickey

Pork steaks, pasta w/alfredo sauce and peas. Ice cream for dessert.


----------



## Vosey

Scrambled eggs with red and green peppers (the chickens haven't slowed down yet!) and a big pile of fruit left over from a work lunch.

I think it's finally cooled off enough to start doing roasts on the weekends, then lots of leftovers for the week, can't wait!


----------



## warrpath4x4

this week is left overs, so tonight i sliced up a couple bbq'd steaks, fried them added taco spices and mushrooms and made steak tacos


----------



## 354508

Had sloppy joes and potato chips at the in-laws tonight. They cooked and we split wood for them. I didn't have to cook or do dishes, so I'm happy


----------



## Bast

Meatloaf, mashed potatoes and sweet corn... yummm


----------



## NickieL

Roast beef, carrots n potatoes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## Vosey

hmm, haven't made a meatloaf in a long time! That sounds great.

Had a surprisingly good dinner made with a jar of turkey with leeks and broth I canned last winter and fresh carrots all simmered in 1/2 and 1/2, served on rice. I had made the turkey and leeks for a soup base and when I made another jar into soup it had tasted just like Progresso so I hadn't touched the other jars, now I have a plan for them all.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight was leftover roast and gravy with steamed carrots and baked cornbread. Dessert was plain yogurt with a few frozen blueberries and strawberries.


----------



## Mickey

It's Friday so we're having tuna casserole and a salad. Chocolate pudding for dessert.


----------



## 354508

I've got an upset stomach, so I don't think I'll be eating much. Just ate an apple, and that may be it. I think DH might end up having huevo rancheros


----------



## Vosey

A timbale made with leftover rice, eggs, kale, shredded carrots, linguica, and a mixture of cheeses and eggs. 

The idea is from one of Martha Shulman's mediterranean cookbooks, but my version is not as healthy as hers! I love her healthy, grain and veggie recipe's but I always find I add more cheese or meat and my portion sizes are way bigger!


----------



## NickieL

Meatloaf and greenbeans


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## soulsurvivor

I've been craving meatloaf all day but tonight was a baked tilapia fish fillet with a buttered breadcrumb and herb topping. DH ate rice with his and I ate a baked potato with my fish. I hate rice and not a big fan of baked fish either. Late night snack is popcorn and apple slices.


----------



## Mickey

I'm not a big fan of baked fish either soul.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Cool rainy day and perfect for cooking a pot of soup beans. Having that and baked cornbread tonight. DH is eating fish and rice again.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Fresh green beans from my list pick today, Hood Canal Shrimp from the recent season (we freeze in saltwater uncooked), Delicata Squash, and homemade applesauce.


----------



## NickieL

We went out... Had shrimps & chips. 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## 354508

I had to work tonight, we had country fried steak with mashed potatoes. Beets were offered, but I abstained


----------



## soulsurvivor

I used to eat pickled beets with pinto beans but that was many years ago. We're cleaning out the fridge this afternoon because there were some onions that were hiding in the back and decided to rot in place. It's all getting a bleach cleaning. So supper tonight is going to be bacon, waffles, maple syrup and butter. Easy to fix and eat and no leftovers other than the massive fat deposits on our thin little bodies.


----------



## Vosey

I was thinking of having breakfast for supper as well! I've been craving pancakes and have some pork sausage from our butcher shop I wanted to try.

Last night we made a delicious pot roast with carrots and mashed potatoes.


----------



## NickieL

Ham is in the oven now. Butter horns are rising, and roasted acorn squash tonight


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## Reboopie

View attachment 16601
chili cooked on the garage stove, cooked as we work on other projects. 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## Traffic gal

Veggie lentil soup and... Not sure yet lol 


Sent from my iPad using Homesteading Today


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight is homemade chili and pimento cheese on crackers. Dessert is poached pears with maple syrup topping.


----------



## Vosey

Lentil and linguica soup.


----------



## 354508

Last night DH made pork ribs and red potatoes in the pressure canner. He used some of our freshly made shagbark hickory syrup on the meat, and it was amazing. This was the first time we used the canner for cooking instead of canning.


----------



## Northwall

Homemade pizza tonight, with an apple dessert pizza as well.

Sent from my ADR6330VW using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## Mickey

DH requested spaghetti for supper, so spaghetti it is, with a tossed salad. And I just made a coconut cream pie and a chocolate cream pie. About to make a batch of gingersnaps and a batch of peanut butter cookies. We'll be all set with desserts for the week


----------



## galfriend

Chicken and dumplings over rice, deviled eggs and biscuits. Didn't have any room left for any dessert~


----------



## 354508

eye of round steaks with cottage cheese and sauteed green beans, mushrooms, and green peppers.


----------



## soulsurvivor

We had leftover roast and gravy. I think that's the last of it. This has been a really good tasting roast and has provided several meals and sandwiches. Also had mashed potatoes and skillet baked cornbread.


----------



## Vosey

Spice rubbed pork steaks, little potatoes and carrots all on the grill. DH outdid himself and it was delicious!

Soulsurvivor - I love to cook a big roast and have leftovers all week. Very cost-effective and so many things you can do with leftovers.


----------



## soulsurvivor

DH does almost all of the meal prep here so sometimes if I sound surprised that's why. I don't always go out into the shop and see what he's up to. He likes using the propane cook stove out there.

DH is having that baked fish and rice thing again, so I'm going to make myself an omelet with onions and peppers and fry up a few potato pancakes using leftover mashed potatoes.


----------



## NickieL

Acorn squash and soup 

The kids are getting ham, mashed potatoes, and greenbeans, which we took over to their grandmas. 

Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## Evons hubby

OMG! This afternoon my Yvonne asked me to find and pull some pork sirloin out of the freezer so she could make schnitzel tonight. She has done it again! Tonight she outran all previous efforts on this dish! For the uninformed schnitzel is more commonly known here in the states as chicken fried steak..... but of all the chicken fried steak I have eaten here in the good ol USA they simply do not compare to their German counterparts. I have had it in Germany in very fine restaurants, and I have had it in some pretty fine German restaurants here in the US... but tonight.... MMMMM out standing! I think it might have been the combination of not just the schnitzel itself, but the gravy left over from that pork roast last sunday covering up them taters I mashed up, or maybe it was the red cabbage???? Whatever it was, it sure made an excellent dinner for this old hillbilly! I am stuffed tighter than a tick on a houndog in July! 

For them thats interested I got Yvonne to tell me how she done the deed. She started out with four pieces of pork sirloin that I had cut up into "steaks" about an inch or so thick. She proceeded to hammer them out to about a quarter, maybe a third of an inch thick, then dipped them in 3 eggs all whipped up. From the egg wash they went in a pan of plain old all purpose flour, back in the egg wash then a nice layer of seasoned bread crumbs she bought from some outfit called "Panko". After she had them all dipped and layered, (she says this is very important) she put them on a plate and stuck them in the freezer for about 20 minutes... wanted them all to be evenly chilled before putting them in a hot skillet with about a quarter stick of melted butter. She added butter as she turned them from one side to the other, keeping plenty of melted butter in the skillet. Used almost the whole stick by the time they were done. Healthy? probably not, but what a way to die! 

brrrrp.... scuse me!


----------



## Mickey

Oh my YH, another one I wish I could "like" twice! Sounds delicious. What kind of
seasoning did she use in the bread crumbs? I just happen to have some pork steaks in the freezer and a container of Panko crumbs on the pantry shelf.

We had leftover spaghetti tonight and pie for dessert.


----------



## Evons hubby

Mickey said:


> Oh my YH, another one I wish I could "like" twice! Sounds delicious. What kind of
> seasoning did she use in the bread crumbs? I just happen to have some pork steaks in the freezer and a container of Panko crumbs on the pantry shelf.
> 
> We had leftover spaghetti tonight and pie for dessert.


Just a little salt and pepper, and a few dribbles of Dales applied directly on the steaks. If you dont have Dales handy, soy sauce isnt a bad sub.


----------



## soulsurvivor

YH. that sounds like you had a mighty fine meal there. It had all my favorite flavors. I like the thought of chilling that coating on the meat just prior to frying, but I have to ask if there's any problem with the butter/grease popping when the frozen hits the heat? 

I love those frozen hash browns but the last time I tried frying them I could have seriously used a haze mat suit for myself. Now I put them on reynolds wrap and cook them on the grill. Or better yet put them in a baking dish with sausage and eggs and make a breakfast casserole. 

I do have breakfast on the brain because we have fresh eggs. My omelet last night wasn't enough so I had another for breakfast. It sounds good for lunch and supper too.


----------



## Evons hubby

soulsurvivor said:


> YH. that sounds like you had a mighty fine meal there. It had all my favorite flavors. I like the thought of chilling that coating on the meat just prior to frying, but I have to ask if there's any problem with the butter/grease popping when the frozen hits the heat?
> 
> I love those frozen hash browns but the last time I tried frying them I could have seriously used a haze mat suit for myself. Now I put them on reynolds wrap and cook them on the grill. Or better yet put them in a baking dish with sausage and eggs and make a breakfast casserole.
> 
> I do have breakfast on the brain because we have fresh eggs. My omelet last night wasn't enough so I had another for breakfast. It sounds good for lunch and supper too.


That didnt seem to be a problem, but then they werent frozen... just chilled a bit, and there was that coating keeping any liquids from hitting the hot grease. Thats where the popping and spattering comes from... water turns to live steam and expands about 1000 times instantly when confronted with 400 degrees. Your frozen hashbrowns will spatter a great deal more than a breaded chop.


----------



## Mickey

YH, what are the primary ingredients in the Dales you mentioned? I don't think we have any Dales around these parts, but maybe I could make something up if I knew what was in it?

Oh and soul, I use my long handled tongs to put the hashbrowns into the hot fat (so I can stand back a bit) and have a splatter screen handy to cover right away. Saves on splatter burns and mess  But then I'll sacrifice a splatter or two to have my deep fried hashbrowns. LOL


----------



## 354508

I had reheated meatlover's pizza and a bottle of beer for supper. DH had to work late tonight, and I didn't feel like cooking. It wasn't very good, but it was easy.


----------



## Northwall

We had pan fried pork chops, garlicky smashed potatoes and coleslaw. I chopped an apple into the coleslaw, a variety from a local orchard called Winter Banana. Very good!

Sent from my ADR6330VW using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## warrpath4x4

nobody wanted to cook, so we had tomato soup


----------



## Evons hubby

Mickey said:


> YH, what are the primary ingredients in the Dales you mentioned? I don't think we have any Dales around these parts, but maybe I could make something up if I knew what was in it?
> 
> Oh and soul, I use my long handled tongs to put the hashbrowns into the hot fat (so I can stand back a bit) and have a splatter screen handy to cover right away. Saves on splatter burns and mess  But then I'll sacrifice a splatter or two to have my deep fried hashbrowns. LOL


Its basically soy sauce with a bit of garlic and onion..


----------



## Evons hubby

Tonight we had plg in the garden soup over cornbread. Used up some left over pork roast and a quart of our mixed veggy soup mix.


----------



## Mickey

Thanks YH. I hope to try this over the week-end


----------



## soulsurvivor

These frosty morns and soup sounds good for breakfast. I like soup for any meal along with cornbread. But tonight is going to be a pork roast with baked sweet potatoes and a skillet of fried apples. He's going to take the pork that's left over and make pulled pork for sandwiches this weekend.


----------



## Evons hubby

Mickey said:


> Thanks YH. I hope to try this over the week-end


Yer welcome... hope it comes out as good as ours did. be sure and let us know.


----------



## Vosey

Hmmm, none of my recent meals sounds as good as your guys! YH, I'm seriously drooling...

But the fridge is full of eggs so I think I'll make an easy crustless quiche with italian sausage, onions and cheddar cheese.


----------



## 3ravens

Chicken and rice with a side of green beans. Fresh apple cake for dessert.


----------



## MoTightwad

Pork roast with BBQ sauce, mashed taters, sliced tomatoes and peach cobbler with ice cream


----------



## Mickey

We went to the Friday night AYCE fish fry. They make the best fish chowder so I had a cup of that and some fried fish, mashed potatoes and cole slaw. Homemade pearl tapioca for dessert. Yummy!


----------



## Vosey

Last night we had elk burgers with the last of some mustard zucchini fridge pickles I made in july (they had gotten pretty intense over 3 months!) and a crazy shredded carrot salad. The carrot salad had curry powder, raisens, pineapples and mayo in it.


----------



## backwoods

TenBusyBees said:


> I put some chicken in the crockpot with salsa and taco seasonings.... will mix in some corn and blackbeans later and serve it over rice.


Do you put a block of cream cheese on top? I do this, and everybody in my family loved it!


----------



## Peepsqueak

Hubby's barbecue with beans and baked beans. Yummy 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## Vosey

Made a mustard potato salad today with leftovers from canning potatoes, so then I had to throw a pork shoulder roast in the oven to go with it. Have never done one in the oven before, usually it's something DH would barbecue. We'll see how it turns out!


----------



## galfriend

We had stuffed bell pepper guts, mashed taters w/brown gravy and some peas.

I had fixed stuffed bell peppers earlier this week and had some stuffing left, so I just warmed that up. Thought about turning it into meat loaf, oh well this worked too.


----------



## 354508

Vegetable soup with ground turkey, and biscuits for supper tonight.


----------



## 3ravens

Pumpkin pancakes, crispy bacon, and a big old glass of milk! Oh, and the last of the apple cake.


----------



## Mickey

We had steak, rice w/brown gravy and spinach casserole. Cookies and ice cream for dessert.


----------



## soulsurvivor

It was a big stuffed pork chop from the butcher cooked in the oven inside an oven roasting bag. Also had small red potatoes with lots of butter and a lettuce and pineapple salad with yogurt dressing. 

Froze the leftover pork roast yesterday along with 23 lbs of meat for $41 from the butcher. 
http://www.boonesbutchershop.com/weeklyad.html


----------



## Old Swampgirl

Tonight it's large lima beans, long-ago cooked & frozen, over rice with a piece of cooked smoked pork sausage & salad. After all, it's Monday which in South Louisiana is bean day.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Old Swampgirl said:


> Tonight it's large lima beans, long-ago cooked & frozen, over rice with a piece of cooked smoked pork sausage & salad. After all, it's Monday which in South Louisiana is bean day.


I've never heard that before.  

What's Tuesday?


----------



## Vosey

Fantastic soup with every veggie I could find and some leftover italian sausage and garbanzos. Rescued the last of the edible tomatoes and tried my dehydrated zucchini for the first time, it held up much better than fresh in the soup.


----------



## 354508

leftover veggie soup tonight, planning on a beef roast with potatoes, carrots, and onions for supper tomorrow


----------



## soulsurvivor

Supper was so good tonight. We had homemade squash soup and fried cornbread cakes. Now I'm hungry again but no more soup.  So I'm going to eat celery sticks with pimento cheese to help ease the empty feeling.


----------



## Txsteader

Last night we had pot roast, butter cake w/ chocolate icing for dessert.

Tonight we're having lasagna, salad, fresh apple pie for dessert.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Txsteader said:


> Last night we had pot roast, butter cake w/ chocolate icing for dessert.
> 
> Tonight we're having lasagna, salad, fresh apple pie for dessert.



You might see hot breath on your dining room window. Don't be scared. It's just me dreaming of eating that fresh apple pie.

Our menu is still in the freezer and it's getting late in the day to yank out something and thaw. I guess this big old pot of pinto bean soup is going to have to do.


----------



## Taylor R.

I'm thinking it's a vegetable soup kind of day (ground beef, tomato juice, plus any veggies I've got handy to throw in there). My monkeys aren't feeling good and I just don't have it in me to give up sickly cuddle time for making dinner. Maybe some of my cheating apple crisp for dessert (there's a local natural food company that makes amazing canned apples with caramel, so it takes me about 5 minutes to throw it together).


----------



## aftermidnite

galfriend you could have turned your stuffed pepper guts into Stuffed Pepper Soup...
That is one of my best sellers when I am working !
HUMMMMMM..Thinking it may be time to make a batch and freeze some for laters ..


----------



## Annsni

aftermidnite said:


> galfriend you could have turned your stuffed pepper guts into Stuffed Pepper Soup...
> That is one of my best sellers when I am working !
> HUMMMMMM..Thinking it may be time to make a batch and freeze some for laters ..


I was TOTALLY thinking of this! I love the soup - I have a recipe for the crockpot and MAN does it taste like stuffed peppers!


----------



## 3ravens

Somewhere in amongst canning many pints of applesauce, I ate a ham sandwich...... I think....


----------



## Mickey

We had SOS, only instead of having it on a shingle we had it over mashed potatoes, with corn and cinnamon pickles. Whoopie pies for dessert.


----------



## 354508

Last night was burgers, corn, and macaroni and cheese


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight is a new pot of squash soup. It has yellow squash, onion, lima beans and red peppers in a chicken stock broth. Also having baked cornbread with honey butter.


----------



## NickieL

View attachment 17036


Huge pot of chili to feed the small army and to can 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## 354508

More leftover soup, and some roast from lunch yesterday. Nothing too exciting on the supper menu here, but at least it's not going to waste!


----------



## galfriend

aftermidnight, Annsni....I've never heard of using the stuffing part for soup? Would yall please share a recipe or direct me in the location of this recipe? I love soups! Surely would appreciate it 

Tonight we had, chicken broccoli cheese casserole, fried sweet taters and peaches.
Growing up I never cared for sweet tater anything. I have in the past couple of years now acquired some never ending taste buds for sweet tater anything! Guessing I have a lot of catching up to do, lol.


----------



## Mickey

We had oven fried chicken, mashed potatoes, green beans and cinnamon pickles.
I picked up a couple of bags of candy for the trick or treaters (2 neighbor kids), so I 
snitched a couple of peanut butter cups for dessert


----------



## Vosey

Leftover soup and rolls, so delicious and easy.


----------



## jwal10

Since I have retired we eat our big meal around 2:00 pm. Supper is light. Popcorn, cheese and apple or Peanut butter on soda crackers and fruit. Tonight was leftover macaroni salad, Black cherry Jello with diced apples for desert....James


----------



## soulsurvivor

DH and I are extremely bored sometimes and he's taken to calling me a food dinosaur. Apparently I eat prehistoric leftovers that he's been saving back for the neighbor dog up the road that comes to visit a few times weekly.

Thankfully every thing is fresh kill tonight and I don't have to sit and ponder on whether it's prehistoric or not. We're having meatloaf with mashed potatoes and green beans and cornbread. Late dessert is peach crisp using peaches from the freezer.


----------



## RedHeadedTricia

Tonight I made a deconstructed Stuffed Cabbage Roll Casserole with some brown & serve rolls. It was a "Wing it" recipe. It wasn't bad at all. 

RHT


----------



## Vosey

We're going to go pick up a pizza! A big treat. I've been cooking and canning all day but all for future meals....


----------



## Mickey

The usual Friday night AYCE fish fry.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Supper tonight is shrimp cocktail, rice blessed with veggies, and a big pan of apple cobbler.


----------



## 354508

Sounds great soulsurvivor, if I didn't have to work tonight, I've be over


----------



## soulsurvivor

Plendlful said:


> Sounds great soulsurvivor, if I didn't have to work tonight, I've be over


And you'd be welcome to share. I don't care for any of it but it's DH's favorite meal. I do like the cobbler though so I can at least smile on the inside a little bit.


----------



## ||Downhome||

fried rice w/ chicken and shrimp (need egg roll) <--- I don't make egg roll though... :Bawling:


----------



## Vosey

Pork and bean soup.


----------



## 3ravens

Beef and gravy over rice.


----------



## unregistered41671

Turnip greens, black beans with cheese on top, and cornbread. Sure was good.


----------



## ||Downhome||

Vosey said:


> Pork and bean soup.


that was a close one, two ham bones in the freezer!


----------



## Vosey

Thanks for the reminder Downhome, I have a couple of ham bones in the freezer from last winter, I need to get those out! They must have fallen to the bottom of the freezer. It's almost time for deals on holiday hams again. 

This soup is one of DH's favorites, a blog I ran across had a soup re-created for her father who loved Campbell's Pork and Bean soup. It's bacon, ham, onions, white beans, a little garlic, potatoes and paprika. And you whiz it all up.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Tonight was fresh Hood Canal Dungeness Crab, Smoked Salmon, with cooked Cabbage, SautÃ©ed Kale, Baked Spaghetti Squash, and Canned Plums. Nothing purchased at a store.


----------



## Mickey

Tonight we had sausage gravy on toast w/scrambled eggs and applesauce.


----------



## NickieL

Breaded pork chops, stuffing, cooked apples, green-beans. 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## Annsni

Penne a la vodka, salad and cheesy garlic bread.


----------



## Vosey

Beef and barley soup with kale and butternut squash.


----------



## ||Downhome||

Vosey said:


> Thanks for the reminder Downhome, I have a couple of ham bones in the freezer from last winter, I need to get those out! They must have fallen to the bottom of the freezer. It's almost time for deals on holiday hams again.
> 
> This soup is one of DH's favorites, a blog I ran across had a soup re-created for her father who loved Campbell's Pork and Bean soup. It's bacon, ham, onions, white beans, a little garlic, potatoes and paprika. And you whiz it all up.



Call me odd but aint no body whizing in my food... LOL

I like (not love) the canned stuff but bean soup to me is a meaty ham bone and navy beans and onion, simmered long and slow... maybe a little carrot.

More bean then anything.

And I love a scotch broth, Not too much different then your beef and barley, just lamb or mutton instead, really I just love barley in just about anything that will accept it well.

As far as squash got a spaghetti squash I need to cook, need to steal some seeds first!


----------



## soulsurvivor

Mickey said:


> Tonight we had sausage gravy on toast w/scrambled eggs and applesauce.


We're on the Mickey plan for supper tonight. DH is going to Bardstown today to buy the sausage.


----------



## hmsteader71

We are having tacos tonight. I make them using deer burger (so thankful for this) and I add refried beans to them to make them stretch further. I've been doing it for years and the kids love them. I will buy a pkg of tortilla shells for one son who prefers them but I will also be making homemade tortilla shells. Then son & dh can use the leftover shells this week for sandwiches for work.


----------



## 354508

hmsteader71 said:


> We are having tacos tonight. I make them using deer burger (so thankful for this) and I add refried beans to them to make them stretch further. I've been doing it for years and the kids love them. I will buy a pkg of tortilla shells for one son who prefers them but I will also be making homemade tortilla shells. Then son & dh can use the leftover shells this week for sandwiches for work.


I do something similar with my taco meat, I just add a can of black beans instead of refried. Chickpeas work well too.


----------



## Mickey

I'm roasting a turkey today and potatoes, stuffing, winter squash and cranberry sauce. We'll have it for supper and I'll save out a bit for sandwiches, then can the rest. I've got one more in the freezer to get canned to make room for this years sales.


----------



## hmsteader71

We had a change of plans. We are having lasagna hamburger helper. I don't normally buy pre-packaged but this is one thing I do as they like it.


----------



## unregistered41671

Fantastic Meatloaf. It is in the oven and smells great.
Cabbage and turnip greens.


----------



## Vosey

DH made a beef roast tonight, but somehow had in his head that 225 was the temp he was looking for for doneness! Whoops. It was still OK, a slightly dry pot roast. My green tomato chutney helped. Roasted carrots and potatoes were excellent.


----------



## GrannyG

Today I went down to my old cow trough container and pulled off turnip greens, came home and started to fix them....Hubby's son sent us some sweet banana peppers and fresh tomatoes.....started cooking the greens after I soaked them in salt water....nice and tender, added to hot sausage with broth, sweet banana peppers, and sliced onions....got the cornbread done....so we ate with glee and laughed about how some refuse to eat greens...and we dribbled hot habanero vinegar over them, and made pigs of ourselves..LOL


----------



## mpennington

Had cheater bbq pulled chicken sandwiches last night with home made 100% whole wheat hamburger buns. It was the first time I've tried to make hamburger buns and they turned out great. DH and DS commented on them more than the meat.

I strained fat off the chicken broth and refrigerated it. It's jelled so much this morning that I can turn the container upside down and the jel stays at the top  also saved the bones and am "recooking" them now. I'll mix with saved broth and can to use in gumbo or jambalaya later.


----------



## Evons hubby

Tonight is snack around night it looks like, leftover chili from last night, leftover ham and bean soup, cheese, crackers, still have a couple small bits of ham.... now, tomorrow is going to be a brand new day. I just pulled some boneless chicken breasts out of the freezer and picked up a great idea for pollo portabella here in the cooking thread!


----------



## NickieL

Nothing. Tossed up my lunch so I'm not eating tonight.


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## 354508

I'm sorry to hear that Nickie, hope you feel better soon.

We had a taco skillet type thing. Just a bunch of taco type items thrown in a skillet and put on tortillas. Was kinda messy, but tasty!


----------



## StaceyS

Made tacos out of leftover chuck roast I did in the crock pot yesterday, sooo good


----------



## Vosey

We would have had tacos or burritos out of leftover roast if it hadn't been cooked to death (really hope DH doesn't go poking around my replies here, he is already so upset at ruining dinner!). Instead had leftover pork and bean soup.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight is sausage and biscuits with homemade squash soup.


----------



## Vosey

Scrambled eggs, peppers, onions, garlic and cheese and NO kale. I'm getting tired of weekly kale an eggs...DH keeps putting more and more kale in the, gets a little chewy. He finally noticed my picking it out and pushing it to the edge of the plate


----------



## 354508

Vosey said:


> Scrambled eggs, peppers, onions, garlic and cheese and NO kale. I'm getting tired of weekly kale an eggs...DH keeps putting more and more kale in the, gets a little chewy. He finally noticed my picking it out and pushing it to the edge of the plate



I didn't think I'd see this day! 

Lasagna for supper tonight. Going to substitute done of the noodle layers with thinly sliced zucchini, squash, and eggplant.


----------



## Vosey

Last night we had a big salad with chicken, was so good as we planted our fall greens at the wrong time and haven't had lettuce since mid August or so. 

Tonight is a pork roast with roasted potatoes, and am going to try this years canned carrots and see how mushy they are.


----------



## Goats Galore

All of a sudden our largest rooster became an attack bird...so tonight it's roo with dumplings being prepared by a cook with a bad scratch and two bandaged pecks.


----------



## MO_cows

A pot of pinto beans with ham scraps is simmering already. Cornbread with them, of course. If I get real ambitious, some fried potatoes too.


----------



## soulsurvivor

lol, had to laugh at the roo story. Mama was the roo neck wringer when we were kids and she never did have any behavior problems from any of us kids that got to witness that.

Last night was our simple steak and baked potato lazy meal. Always have a salad with it and if lucky, some garlic bread scarfed up somewhere. No garlic bread last night but I heated up the last cold biscuit and ate it with honey butter. 

DH is out in his man cave baking meatloaf and making coleslaw. I'm making deviled eggs this afternoon with some of the fresh eggs we got yesterday.


----------



## amandaleigh

We are eating at my Great - Aunt's 90th birthday party tonight. While we are there, i will be simmering a leftover ham bone and some aromatics in the crock pot to serve as the base for tomorrow's loaded potato soup.


----------



## Vosey

A quiche/frittata kind of dish with potatoes, eggs, chorizo, cheese, onions etc all baked in the oven. With salad and a delicious whole wheat sour dough I wish I could replicate!


----------



## 3ravens

Eggs over easy, sausage from the local processor, and maple fried apples made with Max's maple syrup.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight is grilled pork loin, mashed sweet potatoes and baked cinnamon apples.


----------



## Vosey

Last night was a delicious soup made with chorizo, potatoes, the usual onions, carrots, celery etc. But used my first dried green beans. They were great in the soup, didn't get mushy or overcooked. For some reason it never occurred to me to dehydrate green beans until I found out my sister was drying hers. Wished I'd done a lot more!


----------



## Taylor R.

UUggghh..I gotta cook?? We had pasta bake last night. I think I may go pick up some tomato juice (I didn't put up nearly enough!) and make vegetable soup with ground beef. Nothing but soup sounds good as its gotten colder.

All I know is my stupid foot better heal up by Thanksgiving. I can't imagine getting dinner done without an exceptional amount of help while hobbling around on my bum hoof.


----------



## Annsni

Taylor - I'm also hobbling around but fortunately, I have a walking boot so I can still do a lot - probably more than I should!

Tonight will be chili. We just had our first snow so I wanted to make a batch to go into the freezer. Hubby and I are eating out and the kids will enjoy the chili.


----------



## MoTightwad

veggie soup and corn biscuits with peach pie and cool whip. Keep the good ideas coming. Love reading them.


----------



## Mickey

It's cold and blustery here today so I've got a big kettle of soup going and I'm going
to make a skillet of cornbread to go with it. Dessert is peanut butter pie.


----------



## jwal10

Pork loin, glazed carrots and cornbread with a little maple syrup, 1 piece with butter only and another for dessert....James


----------



## Brickhouse1

Dang, people! Thanks for pointing out how lazy I am! I'm getting better though. I actually made something for dinner yesterday (garlic soup) and I might make something tonight. Might.

I'll be lurking on this thread for inspiration.


----------



## MO_cows

Stir fry, used up some stuff. Had a few mushrooms, some fresh spinach but not enough for another round of salad for 3, the carrots aren't getting any younger.......well you get the picture.


----------



## gilpnh1

Last night Spagetti with homemade meatballs and Potato Bread from my bread machine

Tonight: I spent all day in St Louis at drs appts. Swung by Papa Johns on way home. We live in a small town w/o much in the way of food offerings.
One was free from past orders, promo code for the 2nd. Only $10 for the 2.


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## 3ravens

Supper? SUPPER? What time is it? Uh-oh....


----------



## soulsurvivor

I'm not sure if he's using a recipe but DH says he's making loaded potato soup for supper tonight. Also having bacon, toast, and frozen fruit salad.


----------



## Mickey

We're having a repeat of last night but instead of cornbread we'll have garlic bread with it. The rest of the peanut butter pie for dessert.


----------



## ||Downhome||

Rice and Gravy w/cornbread.

going to take whats left of the Chicken soup ( I never put the noodles in till serving)
Use that for my Gravy base with some additional onion and red peppers added.

Maybe Rice pancakes for dessert. Rice,eggs spoon out in a pan like a pancake and fry, top with butter and syrup.
Something my mom always made the day after we had rice.


----------



## gilpnh1

Leftovers:
Beef Stroganoff or Frito Pie.


----------



## jwal10

Sausage gravy and drop biscuits. I ate too much. Oatmeal raisin cookie later....James


----------



## ||Downhome||

after post add on sauteed catfish and also Sweet Potato. 

will do the rice pancakes for breakfast...


----------



## Vosey

Uh oh, just saw all the bum foot problems above. I'm also in a walking fracture boot and looking at possible surgery, ugh. I'm ready for it to be done, its been 4 months of hobbling around. 

As for what's for dinner - leftovers! DH made delicious "enchiladas" last night, which is our mixture of burrito/enchilada kind of thing. My canned pork with black beans, refrieds, peppers, onions and cheese in flour tortillas covered in enchilada sauce and baked. So good I suggested we eat the leftovers tonight!


----------



## 354508

Sounds good. I'm going to visit my parents and sister tonight, so I'm not sure what I'll be having. Had a hamburger/zucchini/rice hot dish last night that DH whipped up, it was quite delicious!


----------



## Southern Gent

I am at work down here near Rio De Janeiro for this month and yall are making this ole Mississippi boy hungry. I went into the galley for supper tonight and they had the main dish was stewed cow hooves seriously they did the meat out of them. I just cannot bring myself to eat that also they enjoy eating cow tongue and many other items I wouldnt eat unless I was hungry. Especially horse meat. I mean I have tried it and it is ok but I am so close to my horses at home until it just doesnt feel right. Oh well I will be back home some for some of my DW cooking and she will fatten me back up besides I could stand to lose a few pounds so I can gain it back during CHRISTmas.


----------



## galfriend

Do I have'ta cook, _again_? I dunno what's for tonight? Just did the grocery thingy and now I'm stumped. Have a pot of beans already cooked in ref. So, if I must guess I'll start with that and see where it goes....


----------



## gilpnh1

Tostadas, we deep fry up some corn tortillas and load them up
Big family get together tomorrow. The host is doing ham & beans. Her cornbread sucks, tastes like hardtack (the way her husband likes it) So I'm bringing Marie Calendar Cornbread and a big batch of fried potatoes. Maybe a cheeseball if I can get my butt outa bed early enough.


----------



## Vosey

galfriend said:


> Do I have'ta cook, _again_? I dunno what's for tonight? Just did the grocery thingy and now I'm stumped. Have a pot of beans already cooked in ref. So, if I must guess I'll start with that and see where it goes....


I HATE it when I get home from the grocery store and look around and realize I still don't know what's for dinner!!

Tonight is elk burgers with a carrot salad and I'm craving pickles, might be time to open a new jar from some we haven't tried yet from this summer!


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight was sausage gravy over biscuits with scrambled eggs on the side. Dessert was baked apples with cinnamon.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Venison Stew with garlic, onions, mushrooms, potatoes, green beans, and spices. It was delicious!


----------



## ||Downhome||

*Hot Pastrami on toasted Onion Rolls /W Baby Swiss,Grilled Sour Kraut/Banana Peppers and Spicy Brown Mustard and BBQ Potato Chips. *


----------



## soulsurvivor

Potential heavy rains today and it's getting a good start already. We are nestled into the recliners and it's going to be an inside kind of day. We figure there are snacks in our supper future that can be eaten while sitting in this recliner watching football. I know I've got a few deviled eggs and crackers waiting and DH has some sausage balls ready to stick in the oven.


----------



## Vosey

Sausage balls? Sounds great although I don't know what they are!

Last night was a big cheesy pasta dish dinner. Ended up making a cream sauce with lots of parmesan, a little left over mozzarella, lots of pepper and red pepper flakes. Mixed in artichokes hearts, spinach and home canned chicken sauteed in lots of garlic. Baked with rigatoni pasta and panko. We couldn't stop eating it! That's the problem with cheesy pasta casseroles....


----------



## Evons hubby

galfriend said:


> Do I have'ta cook, _again_? I dunno what's for tonight? Just did the grocery thingy and now I'm stumped. Have a pot of beans already cooked in ref. So, if I must guess I'll start with that and see where it goes....


You have a good base already cooked with those beans... now all you need is a pan o cornbread.


----------



## Evons hubby

Vosey said:


> Sausage balls? Sounds great although I don't know what they are!


There are lotsa different kinds. I like to start with our local slaughter house brand sausage, mix it up with couple eggs, some onion, a handful of oatmeal and a little of my home made mater sauce. Roll it up into about one inch diameter balls and fry them. They are a yummy snack by themselves or can be added to pasta dishes or crumbled up a bit for pizza topping. I can visualize your cheezy pasta casserole with a dozen or so sausage balls in it. MMMMM yummy!


----------



## gilpnh1

Sweet & Sour Meatballs over rice


----------



## soulsurvivor

Yvonne's hubby said:


> There are lotsa different kinds. I like to start with our local slaughter house brand sausage, mix it up with couple eggs, some onion, a handful of oatmeal and a little of my home made mater sauce. Roll it up into about one inch diameter balls and fry them. They are a yummy snack by themselves or can be added to pasta dishes or crumbled up a bit for pizza topping. I can visualize your cheezy pasta casserole with a dozen or so sausage balls in it. MMMMM yummy!


Those sausage balls sound a lot like DH makes them. He freezes them to eat later as a quick warm up when he needs watching football snack food. When it's just me and him, he actually counts them out. One for you, two for me, one for you, two for me. . . grrr.


----------



## Adirondackgal

Yesterday I made four loaves of English muffin bread. It is so good toasted. I will be giving two loaves away (which I normally do). I also made homemade pizzas.

Today was a rainy day, so I made venison with bacon, onions, peppers, salt, pepper and worchestershire sauce. It was out of this world. For dessert I made two sour cream apple pies with streusal topping and whipped cream on top. It is so hard to stop eating it. It was delicious!


----------



## Vosey

Adirondackgal, that sounds great! 

I'm roasting some strange winter squash we grew, not one I'm familiar with and I forgot the name! Had to use a hatchet on it. Once roasted I'm going to make a risotto with roasted squash. I'd usually do this with butternut squash, hope this squash measures up!


----------



## arnie

On these rainy days I can cook between running out to do the rabbit chicken milking chores .a simmering pot of my home made spaggeti sause green peppers onions chunks of beef almost falling apart tender and ground beef plenty of garlic and spices, smothering a big plate of masticholi then toped off with chedder n motsarella and baked to melted . home made Italian bread painted with garlic n butter in the oven also I even fixed a ear of extra sweet corn on the cob . a quart off bessty fresh milk ice cold . now im just to full to think of any dessert  ; ..well maybe a couple tums . my belly pushed me away from the table . just wish a visitor had stoped by to share with and it could be that that the Italian part of me insist upon cooking to much and the southern part just figgers on company on sunday . still would be nice to have a witness that such a wonderfly delichious dish was created on a backwoods farm .


----------



## Mickey

soulsurvivor said:


> Those sausage balls sound a lot like DH makes them. He freezes them to eat later as a quick warm up when he needs watching football snack food. When it's just me and him, he actually counts them out. One for you, two for me, one for you, two for me. . . grrr.


 :bash: :hysterical:


----------



## Mickey

Cold rain all day so it was beef stew w/ bread and butter. Chocolate fudge cookies for dessert.


----------



## 354508

Adirondak, what is your english muffin bread recipe? I love english muffins, but not all the work/time that it takes to make them!


----------



## Adirondackgal

I will post the recipe later. It is very easy. You don't have to knead it. You mix all the ingredients by hand in a huge bowl as it makes four loaves, you let it rise, then you put it in four bread pans and let it rise again. Very easy and so delicious!


----------



## Newfun4me

Will you also post more details about your venison, Adirondackgal? I'm comfortable with using ground venison in place of ground beef for chili, spaghetti sauce, etc., but have had very limited success with anything else. Thanks!


----------



## Evons hubby

Newfun4me said:


> Will you also post more details about your venison, Adirondackgal? I'm comfortable with using ground venison in place of ground beef for chili, spaghetti sauce, etc., but have had very limited success with anything else. Thanks!


I have very good luck using the neck as a pot roast... just prepare it using the same recipe like you would with a beef roast. Onion, taters carrots etc.


----------



## fadedpolaris

Buffalo chicken with blue cheese, carrots, and celery in lettuce wraps. If my dearest boyfriend had remembered the coconut, we could've tried that rice pudding recipe...


----------



## ||Downhome||

Yvonne's hubby said:


> I have very good luck using the neck as a pot roast... just prepare it using the same recipe like you would with a beef roast. Onion, taters carrots etc.


I take the neck and stew it with peppers (Bells and Hot peppers) Onion,garlic,cumin,salt, pepper untill it falling apart.

Shred with a couple forks well removing bones, mean time juice is being reduced. Once reduced add meat back in and cook off a little longer then let set.

Dice up some potatoes and brown them up.

Spoon equal parts meat and potato on Flour tortillas.
add cheese,sour cream.

nom,nom,nom... 

You can add your fav burrito or taco additions, thats how I like mine.


----------



## Mickey

We're having smoked kielbasa, fettucini alfredo and broccoli. Don't know about dessert, but there are plenty of goodies around, so if anyone feels the need for a sweet treat later we're covered ;-)


----------



## soulsurvivor

We had an early supper tonight. I'm always happy with that. Tonight was a ham slice simmered in pineapple juice and cinnamon. It's my very favorite way to eat ham which is a bad thing to admit in the heart of country ham country. Also had mashed potatoes and green beans. Dessert later is going to be that lone pint of chocolate ice cream that's nearing its' expiration date. I probably need to eat all of it after opening.


----------



## 354508

I made a chicken breast in the crock pot with a tin of tomato sauce, chickpeas, kidney beans, and corn. I seasoned it with chipotle, garlic, onion, and cajun seasoning. I shredded the chicken, and we're having it with baked potatoes.


----------



## Vosey

Bangers and mash. Real English bangers that transport me to my childhood! Delicious mashed potatoes, but DH forgot to make a veggie! As a kid we would have had peas, but tonight I would have liked carrots....


----------



## Mickey

Vosey, what exactly is a real english banger? Inquiring minds want to know


----------



## Newfun4me

||Downhome|| said:


> I take the neck and stew it with peppers (Bells and Hot peppers) Onion,garlic,cumin,salt, pepper untill it falling apart.
> 
> Shred with a couple forks well removing bones, mean time juice is being reduced. Once reduced add meat back in and cook off a little longer then let set.
> 
> Dice up some potatoes and brown them up.
> 
> Spoon equal parts meat and potato on Flour tortillas.
> add cheese,sour cream.
> 
> nom,nom,nom...
> 
> You can add your fav burrito or taco additions, thats how I like mine.


Thank you, Downhome and thank you, too, Yvonneshubby. I wouldn't have thought of any of this and will definitely give it a try!


----------



## Newfun4me

I'm making taco soup for dinner tonight. I'm getting ready to put it in the crockpot now. Although I might make some cornbread, I will probably be lazy and just have a few chips with it..


----------



## hmsteader71

We are having round steak in the crockpot with cream of mushroon soup/onion soup mix over it, home creamed corn, glazed carrots & chocolate pie.


----------



## gilpnh1

Grilled Cheese and Tomato Soup


----------



## 354508

took the leftover chicken mix from last night, added some rice, and served on tortillas with salsa and cheddar cheese


----------



## Vosey

Mickey said:


> Vosey, what exactly is a real english banger? Inquiring minds want to know


A pork sausage much like a bratwurst but seasoned with sage and lemon. It's a pale sausage. These are made by a local sausage maker who does lots and lots of different varieties of sausages. There are probably other sausages the Brits eat with mashed potatoes but these ones scream my childhood.


----------



## Vosey

Tonight was a jar of chili and an entire Jiffy box mix of cornbread slathered with honey butter, 2 of us ate the whole pan.....


----------



## Evons hubby

I tried something a bit different tonight. I took four chicken thighs, boiled them till done, and deboned them and set aside. I boiled up some lasagna noodles, and layered them with a little olive oil in a casserole dish with mozzarella and some of my home made sgetti sauce twixt each layer, then put the chicken thighs on top, covered the whole thing with the rest of the quart of sauce and shredded cheddar, covered it with foil and popped it in the oven for 30 minutes. It sold well to Yvonne and our current house guest... I liked it too.


----------



## Evons hubby

Vosey said:


> Tonight was a jar of chili and an entire Jiffy box mix of cornbread slathered with honey butter, 2 of us ate the whole pan.....


Its hard to go wrong with cornbread and chili!


----------



## soulsurvivor

DH drove through a Wendy's on the way home yesterday and brought me 2 bacon cheeseburgers and a chocolate Frostie. He hates fast food himself but did eat a loaded baked potato from there along with his grilled steak. I was tummy happy with what I had to eat.


----------



## soulsurvivor

DH has a big pot of pinto beans cooking for tonight. He must have heard you all talking about cornbread too. He's making a sweet cornbread to eat with honey butter.


----------



## dmm1976

Since its a chilly day I turned off the furnace and started my famous beef stew  I start it on the stove in a Dutch oven than finish it off in the oven for about 2 1/2 hrs. Keeps me nice n toasty


----------



## gilpnh1

Homemade Sloppy Joes--double batch, one will go in the freezer


----------



## ||Downhome||

soulsurvivor said:


> sweet cornbread to eat with honey butter.



Isnt that Johnny cake?
thats what I call the sweet stuff, the others cornbread.


----------



## Vosey

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Its hard to go wrong with cornbread and chili!


It's all the talk of cornbread on this site, I've been dreaming of it! And I have a bunch of boxes past their expiration date. I need to start trying some of the recipes posted here, the box may be cheap, but it's pretty dry.


----------



## Vosey

Tonight was out of this world pork chops, roasted potatoes and boiled carrots. Served with my homemade plum chutney, which I've discovered is sooo good with pork.


----------



## dmm1976

Vosey said:


> It's all the talk of cornbread on this site, I've been dreaming of it! And I have a bunch of boxes past their expiration date. I need to start trying some of the recipes posted here, the box may be cheap, but it's pretty dry.


Mmmmm. I used to make cornbread dumplings, lay them on the bottom of a baking dish and cover with chili and bake. I got out of the dumpling phase when we decided to start eating healthier. Also we try to stay away from corn because of gmo's. but I may have to pull this one out of my bag of tricks.


----------



## Evons hubby

dmm1976 said:


> Mmmmm. I used to make cornbread dumplings, lay them on the bottom of a baking dish and cover with chili and bake. I got out of the dumpling phase when we decided to start eating healthier. Also we try to stay away from corn because of gmo's. but I may have to pull this one out of my bag of tricks.


I dont really know, but it seems to me like if you use white cornmeal your likelihood of getting hold of GMO corn would be considerably less. I am pretty sure most gmo corn raised is the yellow stuff.


----------



## soulsurvivor

||Downhome|| said:


> Isnt that Johnny cake?
> thats what I call the sweet stuff, the others cornbread.


I had to go look it up. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Johnnycake

We never call it Johnnycake, just sweet cornbread. It's not the usual way we eat cornbread though, but it's good for a change. Still eating leftovers and I like how well cornbread keeps and reheats.


----------



## 354508

Last night was beef and broccoli stir fry, tonight is hot dogs (ick) but DH has them as traditional basketball game food. Guess I'll smother mine with chili and onions so I can't taste the meat! I've got to make a pumpkin pie for Thanksgiving tomorrow, DH and I work on turkey day, so we're celebrating early. I think gooseberry pie might be on the menu tonight, we picked one up at the grocers yesterday. 

On second thought I may skip the hot dog and just have pie


----------



## Bast

Had some Swai in the freezer so made some blackened Swai with a Pontchartrain sauce and some dirty rice. Somebody dropped off some gator but I can't think of anything to do with that tonight.


----------



## Vosey

Plendlful said:


> Last night was beef and broccoli stir fry, tonight is hot dogs (ick) but DH has them as traditional basketball game food. Guess I'll smother mine with chili and onions so I can't taste the meat! I've got to make a pumpkin pie for Thanksgiving tomorrow, DH and I work on turkey day, so we're celebrating early. I think gooseberry pie might be on the menu tonight, we picked one up at the grocers yesterday.
> 
> On second thought I may skip the hot dog and just have pie


I was going to say, skip the hotdog and have the chili!


----------



## Vosey

Tonight is italian sausage, garlic, kale sauteed up, then some chicken stock, parmesan and 1/2 & 1/2 added. Then served over bow tie pasta with more parm. Yum.


----------



## gilpnh1

Chicken breasts topped with a creamy rice and broccoli mix, wrapped in foil and baked.
The rest if the Hershey Kisses I hid from the kids


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight is fried bacon and whatever we can find to go with it. Found the bacon hiding in the back of the crisper drawer and it was freeze or use. We chose use.


----------



## gilpnh1

Chicken nuggets (from our local meat grocer) and fries. Total kid food night .


----------



## Vosey

Last night had a beautiful salad with beets and a small pizza with a bit of pesto. 

Tonight is chicken thighs sauteed with lots of onions, garlic, kale and tomatoes over brown rice. Hoping the leftovers get me through this short work week!


----------



## Taylor R.

Hubs made pour pizza tonight with some of the spaghetti sauce I canned a couple months back and sausage from the wild hog he shot this year. My stupid foot is barely getting me through my work days, so dinner has been on him all weekend. I'm on crutches now, and I'm hoping that they'll help me pull of Thanksgiving dinner this week :shrug:


----------



## 354508

Good luck with the foot and dinner Taylor, I was laid up a few months back for only a week with a walking boot and it was miserable, I can't imagine being laid up for longer than that!

Tonight we had eye of round steak with sauteed onions and peppers, baked white sweet potatoes and creamed corn. This was our first time trying white sweet potatoes, and as someone who has never liked them before, I sure do now!


----------



## Vosey

Scrambled eggs with ham, peppers, onions and cheese.


----------



## 354508

Tonight I opened a jar of my first batch of spaghetti sauce, and added some ground beef and noodles. The sauce was quite good, I'm pleased with how it turned out, as I put in large chunks of zucchini in that batch, yum!


----------



## soulsurvivor

Today and tonight is chili with pimento cheese and crackers. It's one of those it thinks it's supposed to snow days. I call it snow flitters. It's flittering around like it's going to do some damage but there's no real substance to it when it hits the ground.


----------



## Vosey

I am leaving Wannabechef's recipe for potatoes au gratin from this thread up on the computer in the hopes that DH will make it tonight with some ham thrown in!


----------



## Taylor R.

Now that I'm on crutches, I really feel like an invalid :hair It's been two weeks, and now I've got at least 2 more of being completely off of it. It could be a whole lot worse, though. No surgery or anything really stinky.

I'm making turkey tortilla soup tonight. My husband smoked our Thanksgiving turkey yesterday, and I cleaned up the scraps after he got done carving and there was plenty of meat left for soup. I'll be using chicken stock, though. That monster carcass wouldn't fit it my stock pot


----------



## Vosey

Oh Taylor, I really feel for you! I cannot imagine getting anything done with crutches.

We ended up with me picking up pizza on the way home, DH didn't notice the recipe I left open for him! It was yummy.


----------



## 354508

Last night we made a pizza on top of the woodstove. It was oh so good! I'll see if I can get the YouTube link Jack put up on the cooking process


----------



## 354508

Here's the link to our stovetop pizza video [ame]http://youtu.be/dJzbuxFbfUo[/ame]


----------



## gilpnh1

I burned dinner tonight, one of my favorite soups. Been a lonnnnng time since I've done that. Still ticked off though. Fortunately hubby was already at Walmart picking up prescriptions, he just served me hot roast beef hoagies. Another favorite


----------



## Vosey

A taste of summer, homemade pesto from the freezer over angel hair pasta.


----------



## soulsurvivor

You couldn't tell it was anything close to a thanksgiving here. Pinto bean soup with cornbread and chow chow for supper. Nope, not turkey, but mighty glad we had it.


----------



## Vosey

Tonight is a "mini-thanksgiving" dinner. Turkey, mashed potatoes, gravy and peas. A lot easier than the whole big meal! We ate out yesterday so now I need to cook a turkey for leftovers!


----------



## arnie

after a week of serious cooking (and eating) I decided to just make a simple pizza but of course after getting the dough board out and rolling out the crust I had to go all out Chicago stile delux peppers onions sausage mushrooms and peperoni . extra cheese


----------



## Vosey

wannabechef said:


> Leftover pulled pork for lunch and au gratin potatoes for dinner, used some of my dehydrated taters for the recipe.
> 
> POTATOES AU GRATIN
> 3 cups sliced (or diced) dehydrated potatoes
> 6 Tbsp. butter or margarine
> 3 Tbsp. flour
> 1 1/2 cups milk
> 1 cup shredded Cheddar cheese
> Salt and pepper to taste
> 
> Preheat oven to 400 degrees. Place potatoes in a medium casserole dish.
> 
> In a small saucepan over a low heat, melt butter. Stir in flour and mix well. Gradually add milk and stir constantly until thickened. Add cheese and stir until the cheese has melted.
> 
> Pour cheese sauce over potatoes and gently stir to combine. Bake at 400 degrees for 30-40 minutes or until potatoes are tender.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 4


FINALLY made this yummy recipe posted last summer, threw in leftover ham, it was so good we ate the whole thing! I did end up using a little more milk than called for.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Crab cakes with my canned Dungeness, green bean casserole (homegrown), my plum pecan chutney, cheese potato casserole, and homegrown butternut squash custard.


----------



## arnie

I stuffed a fat young chicken ,cornbread and allspices sauted onions celery but heres the change a can of fruit cocktail fill the bird seal up tight in aluminum foil .put in oven at 300 .go out and do the chores i'v got 2 1/2 hours till I get acouple ears of sweet corn from the freezer . came out great tender moist and the sweet corn was almost as good as when picked .


----------



## gilpnh1

Last night was Thanksgiving here. All the usual fixings. Will make Turkey/Ham Paninis for lunch today and cobble together something for dinner with all those leftovers


----------



## gilpnh1

Turkey Sliders on Kings Hawaiian Rolls with Jalepeno cheese and various thanksgiving leftovers. My boys polished off 8 cups of my homemade Creamed Corn today.


----------



## Vosey

Turkey soup!


----------



## Mickey

We had another turkey dinner with all the fixins. It was just as good this time around


----------



## soulsurvivor

Mickey said:


> We had another turkey dinner with all the fixins. It was just as good this time around


I've always liked the fixins better than the turkey, but it's all good. 

Supper tonight is simple but good. We're having scrambled eggs with Jake's sausage patties and strawberry shortcake on the side.


----------



## Mickey

I agree Soul. I like turkey well enough, but it's all the goodies that go with it that I like the most too;-)
Tonight we're having spaghetti w/meat sauce, freshly grated parmesan cheese to sprinkle over top and crusty italian rolls. Last of the Thanksgiving cheesecake w/strawberries for dessert.


----------



## ||Downhome||

Baked Ham, Herbed Mashed taters and Drop Biscuits... bring on da grub... 20 mins eta on the Ham...

Yes we eat late around here, its cause Daddy does the cooking but after momma knew I could cook she has not entered the kitchen since.

I'm good with it! Stay out of my kitchen!!! lol

Oh ya I just have to hint for any equipment and it magically arrives... need a bigger kitchen.


----------



## Vosey

Roasted squash timbale - basically leftover rice, roasted butternut squash, eggs, cheese and milk all baked up together.

And pumpkin pie! Finally made one yesterday.


----------



## gilpnh1

My hubby's famous Tostadas. Most people eat about 3-4 each. They are amazing


----------



## 354508

We had turkey broils with Brussels sprouts I harvested today, in northern Iowa, (no idea how they lived this long, I thought they were dead Weeks ago!) Sauteed with squash, and baked golden sweet potatoes. We had no bake peach crisp for dessert.


----------



## gilpnh1

Mom is treating us to dinner at Tokyo in Jacksonville, love Japanese teppanyaki!!


----------



## Mickey

We're having baked beans, smoked kielbasa, cornbread and bread and butter pickles.
Spice cake for dessert.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Later this afternoon we're having grilled cheeseburgers, chips, and homemade potato salad. Sometime tonight we have a no sugar added apple pie for dessert.


----------



## Mickey

We're having meatloaf, potatoes w/brown gravy, corn and crusty italian rolls. Dessert is the rest of the spice cake.


----------



## gilpnh1

Sister made a sausage gumbo, rummaged around and found a few Oreos for dessert


----------



## 354508

We had beanie weanies for supper tonight. Might pull a jar of spiced apple rings from the pantry for dessert.


----------



## warrpath4x4

Plendlful said:


> We had beanie weanies for supper tonight. Might pull a jar of spiced apple rings from the pantry for dessert.



we had beanie weanies also tonight


----------



## Vosey

Pork chops, roasted chunks of sweet potato and inedible green beans. Luckily the sweet potatoes were *so* good we didn't need the green beans.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Made chicken soup using the stock from slow cooking in my crockpot, added Kale, Brussels Sprouts, Quinoa, spices, and shredded chicken. Turned out delicious!


----------



## hmsteader71

I am snowbound today. Even though we only got 7-8" there is ice underneath it. So we are going to have homemade beef stew & homemade bread for dinner. And probably a spiced pear pie.


----------



## gilpnh1

Will be out at the Towne Center here in Jax this evening while mom and sis finish some shopping. Will most likely eat at Maggianos


----------



## ||Downhome||

One of the GF's co-workers has been sharing a lot of game lately.
Sent 4 mallards and a decent sized box of venison!

Venisons in the freezer with the rest of my hoard.

The ducks got breasted, The breasts where marinated for two Days in the fridge,
Bit of salt,chipotle powder,old bay,smoked paprika and "Herbs de Provence"...

Drained,dried then seared on high heat in my 12" cast skillet with a little oil, about 5-7 mins each side a few at a time.
rested for 8-10 mins, and sliced.

Had a jar of plum chipotle sauce in the fridge, to which I added some cherry concentrate,yellow mustard,brown sugar and white vinegar , deglazed the pan with a bit of water, then added sauce to pan and brought to a rapid boil for a min.

Breast topped was topped with some of the sauce and served with Buttered Rice, Green Beans and Sweet Potato.

I wish I had made some bread but Time was issue, even though it was less then 20 mins to kick it together. 

None the less tastes just as good today for lunch if not better.

In fact going for another plate!

Tonight Bean soup from the other Days Ham Bone. Maybe corn bread ,maybe French Bread. Good with either.


----------



## Evons hubby

The first winter storm is setting in... seemed like a good time for a pot of chili! Mmmmmm yummy!


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight was baked stuffing balls with turkey gravy, mashed potatoes and cranberry sauce.


----------



## Vosey

A big pot of beef stew as it is snowing, snowing, snowing. 

Downhome - my dad was a big duck hunter and we often ate Eider duck breasts. Great with chutney. Not so great with lead buckshot that we often had to spit out. I was a pickey eater as a kid but I loved those duck breasts, I can almost smell and taste them now! Enjoy!


----------



## gilpnh1

Dinner wound up being at Longhorn. Appetizer, small bowl of potato soup and shared a Texas Stampede chocolate dessert with my mom/sis.
Glad we're going back home tomorrow. I am wayyyyy off my feed!!


----------



## 354508

Vosey said:


> A big pot of beef stew as it is snowing, snowing, snowing.
> 
> Downhome - my dad was a big duck hunter and we often ate Eider duck breasts. Great with chutney. Not so great with lead buckshot that we often had to spit out. I was a pickey eater as a kid but I loved those duck breasts, I can almost smell and taste them now! Enjoy!


Mmmmm buckshot... I remember spitting it out of pheasant a few times as a kid...

Last night I took DD out for subway. Not my favorite, but our choices for quick food are limited on our trip from her dad's house to mine.


----------



## Vosey

gilpnh1 said:


> Dinner wound up being at Longhorn. Appetizer, small bowl of potato soup and shared a Texas Stampede chocolate dessert with my mom/sis.
> Glad we're going back home tomorrow. I am wayyyyy off my feed!!


Eating out gets old fast doesn't it?


----------



## 3ravens

Supper was the last of the turkey and gravy over homemade bread, with curried sweet potato.


----------



## gilpnh1

Dinner last night.... I don't remember eating anything except lunch at Quiznos in the airport. And peanuts on the plane. Got home, hugged the family and went to bed. To tired to eat 
I could tell the hubs and boys had frozen pizza judging by the remnants


----------



## ||Downhome||

Out of all the breasts only found one pellet, really bit in to it too...

Bean soup tonight again, last night was with corn bread and spinach (little salt,viniger and butter) 

Tonight will probably be with Home made bread and Green beans or Normandy mix...

Also have some refried beans need to get used, maybe tomarrow I'll take some venny burger and make tortillas for burritos.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Apparently freezing rain is all the incentive that DH needs to really get cooking. He's got one pot of chili, one pot of pinto bean soup, one pot of spaghetti sauce, and one pot of hot dog sauce simmering away in the shop and here in the kitchen. He's a happy man.


----------



## Vosey

Dinner was going to be red flannel hash and eggs, but we ate it for lunch! It was so, so good. Think I'll make a lentil soup for dinner.


----------



## gilpnh1

Hubby ran out and got junk food (taquitos, onion rings and pizza rolls) for dinner, RA bothering me (which is what I get for forgetting my Enbrel last week) I hate doing that and spending the $ when we are so well stocked, just to tired to make an issue of it, and I appreciate his effort .


----------



## ||Downhome||

Cold cut (roast beef,ham,turkey) on french bread, colby jack cheese and mustard on french bread.
German Potato salad, cottage cheese, Baby dills.

Now a movie on the toy projector (cheapy but does what I want, can't complain 40 40 bucks) Got a copy of pacific rim at the Library...


----------



## Goats Galore

Gumbo (chicken, sausage and shrimp combination) over rice with garlic bread sounds good on a cold, wet day.


----------



## 354508

Turkey breast roasted in vermouth with onions, mushrooms, and garlic, cheddar pierogies, and creamed corn.


----------



## AriesMaverick

Cod fillets seasoned with garlic, salt, pepper, and parsley. Hash browns and a small salad on the side. Freshly juiced carrot or apple juice to drink. Apple crisp with cheddar cheese for dessert.


----------



## Vosey

Yum, everyone's supper sounds so good! We ended up eating spaghetti with meatballs I found in the freezer last night, so the lentil soup is on for tonight. Lentil soup with andouille sausage and kale, side of warm rolls and butter.


----------



## gilpnh1

General Tso's Chicken over Chinese noodles.


----------



## ajaxlucy

Thanks for the ideas. I have the day off from work, so now I'm getting ready to make lentil soup with andouille and greens. A pot if chili for later in the week sounds really good, too.

Tonight we're having beef liver and fried rice along with some cabbage salad.


----------



## gilpnh1

Tonight. A freezer meal. Hubby loves my Sloppy Joes. With Tater Tots


----------



## Vosey

Grilled cheese sandwiches with creamy corn soup.


----------



## soulsurvivor

DH calls them coney dogs, but I don't think so. It's hot dogs with hot dog sauce and grated cheese stuck under the broiler to melt the cheese. Lunch and supper today and won't hear any complaints from me.


----------



## 354508

Tonight we had a client from work over for supper. I made chicken parmesan, DH made homemade breadsticks, and a multi fruit pie. The chicken parm turned out good, as did the breadsticks. The put just came out of the oven, so we're waiting for it to set up


----------



## gilpnh1

Hubby made Hamburger Soup. It's just hamburger and potatoes in a tomato soup base, but it is insanely satisfying. Ate 3 bowls and now I'm miserable


----------



## Vosey

Elk burgers with cheddar cheese, grilled onions, oven roasted slices of elephant garlic (? I know, DH made them up, a little dark and bitter), mayo and BBQ sauce. And a side of carrots.


----------



## Ed Mashburn

we're having broccoli and mushroom sauce- sauteed with sausage and cheese/cream sauce over home made pasta. We'll make a nice green salad with lettuce and arugala fresh picked from the garden.
I do so love being able to run out in the garden this time of year to cut really good fresh broccoli for meals.
A nice Missouri spumonti wine for drink- I'm getting excited, and the house animals- two Boston terriers and one pot bellied pig- know that it is going to be pasta night- their favorite night of the week.
You all up north keep warm- have a good supper to all- Ed Mashburn


----------



## soulsurvivor

DH cooked green beans with country ham scraps left from a ham he cooked and trimmed. On the side is a mac and cheese casserole. I'm going to really enjoy this meal.


----------



## ||Downhome||

Ham And Jalapeno cheese roll ups.

Momma had errands...

Nuke your Jalapeno (we have a reheat funtion,defrost might also work for ya)
De-seed and remove the membrane,slice thin.

Lay out your tortilla, lay on sliced ham, pepper slices and 
Colby Jack. put back in microwave till chess is melted. 
I wait till it starts to melt then roll them up and give a sec longer.

MMMM...


----------



## gilpnh1

Fish Sandwiches and Seasoned Fries


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight is grilled pork loin, baked sweet potatoes and some left overs from last night.


----------



## gilpnh1

McRib meals (*Ducks*)


----------



## Vosey

Last night we had leftovers from my work X-mas potluck - black beans and pulled pork (my coworker's heritage pig that was just slaughtered!) in taco shells with cheese, shredded cabbage and lime. Yum!

I now have piles of corn tortillas left over, I'm planning on chicken and kale enchiladas tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## soulsurvivor

DH is eating baked salmon over rice and I'm doing a leftover lay over with mac and cheese on the bottom of my bowl and layers of green beans, potatoes, and corn bread. After heating I'll slice and dice grape tomatoes for a topping and eat. I hate salmon and rice.


----------



## Mickey

I'm with you soul, I hate salmon!:yuck: But just give me a great big old bowl of that mac'n'cheese and I'd be one happy girl ig:
Corn chowder for supper here tonight.


----------



## Ed Mashburn

Good evening to all- the salmon I have tried to eat has all smelled and tasted like cheap cat food. I love fish, but I can't stomach salmon. Love fresh trout- but salmon- no thanks- Ed Mashburn


----------



## Kristinemomof3

We had biscuits & gravy.


----------



## gilpnh1

Leftovers!!


----------



## ||Downhome||

Ed Mashburn said:


> Good evening to all- the salmon I have tried to eat has all smelled and tasted like cheap cat food. I love fish, but I can't stomach salmon. Love fresh trout- but salmon- no thanks- Ed Mashburn


Try this Ed, Get a Alder board or Cedar.
Make a Bed of Dill and herbs on the board.
Place the Salmon on the bed of herbs.
Cook around 350 degrees for 20 mins on the Grill.
Allow to cool.
Take off the salmon and herbs through away and eat the board.

I'm not a big salmon fan either.
Only fresh caught, even then not such a fan.


----------



## rod44

I am not big on salmon either. Except canned salmon. My wife's mother used to make creamed peas with salmon in it and then on toast. It was, and is, great!


----------



## Kristinemomof3

Homemade pizza here.


----------



## ||Downhome||

calzone/strobolli was gonna do pizza.

Bacon,pepperoni,sausage,green pepper,onion,mushroom,black olives.

of course mozzarella cheese and home made dough.

Love my toaster oven.


----------



## ||Downhome||

Don't forget the Beer!


----------



## Vosey

Kristinemomof3, is that a cast iron pan? Yum! 

We ended up making pizza last night too, one with pesto, italian sausage, feta and red onion, the other with pizza sauce, sausage, mushrooms, onion and olives. 

Tonight will be the enchiladas and spanish rice.


----------



## MO_cows

The ultimate Sunday dinner - pot roast. Rump roast, seared and then braised in red wine and beef stock. With garlic, carrot, celery, onion. With mashed potatoes on the side because this makes the best gravy ever. Leftover meat will get cubed up and evolve into beef pot pie later this week, the leftover gravy will go into this also.


----------



## Kristinemomof3

Vosey said:


> Kristinemomof3, is that a cast iron pan? Yum!
> 
> We ended up making pizza last night too, one with pesto, italian sausage, feta and red onion, the other with pizza sauce, sausage, mushrooms, onion and olives.
> 
> Tonight will be the enchiladas and spanish rice.



Hey, it's actually an old Pizza Hut pan. It's a discontinued size and a friend had a few a long time ago.


----------



## Evons hubby

I was feeling poorly tonight, threw together some burritos and called it good. Hope to put together a real meal tomorrow.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Hope you get to feeling better YH. 

Around here DH is into multiple days now of playing with his balls. He's making another batch of stuffing balls as he recalls from his long passed grannie's recipe. It's a good recipe for the holidays as you get to do taste tests along the way in search of that perfect ball. The aroma of baking balls also adds a nice touch for Christmas smells of a big turkey dinner.

Oh, and sorry no recipe. As with everything grannie passed on, it's locked up tight in DH's brain matter. I do know the recipe has multiple varieties of dried breads along with a host of seasonings that I couldn't begin to identify. All that is mixed with varying amounts of turkey broth and allowed to chill covered in the fridge before molding into ball shapes, placed on a buttered baking pan and baked in a 275 degree oven until the outside of the balls turns a slightly brown crust. Take out, serve with choice of toppings/gravy and sides such as mashed potatoes and cranberry salad.


----------



## gilpnh1

BBQ Pork Chops with Corn on the Cob and Buttered Peas
Hubby's Homemade Cherry Pie for dessert.


----------



## AriesMaverick

Homemade French Onion Soup coupled with not-homemade warm Asiago Cheese Bread and Parmesan.
My eyes, my eyes..:Bawling: lol


----------



## Annsni

We had homemade chicken soup (using a carcass from last week), biscuits and jalapeno popper dip (trying something new for my son). It was yummy!!


----------



## rod44

Big hamburger patty with cheese and fried onions. Tomorrow it will be meat for all three meals and the next day and the next. Atkins diet - great eating and weight comes off. Healthy too without wheat, carbs and sugar.


----------



## shellmar

Tonight we had venison meatloaf, oven roasted potatoes, green beans, and sautÃ©ed apples. 
I am one step ahead for tomorrow. I have the potatoes and carrots peeled and ready for the stew I plan on making in the crock pot. I think I will also make biscuits to go with the stew.


----------



## gilpnh1

More Leftovers!!!


----------



## JawjaBoy

Italian Penne Casserole. I add a few ingredients that the original recipe doesn't call for and go a bit heavier on the onions. It's fast, easy and delicious!

Sunday was a hurt yo'self dinner at the in-laws. Fried chicken, homemade cornbread, and fresh from the garden cabbage, turnips and rutabagas! Mmm-mmmmm! I had to rest a bit afterwards!


----------



## gilpnh1

Chicken Nuggets (NOT McDs)
Buttered Peas

Total kid food night with 2basketball games and a Christmas concert at 3 different schools (thank goodness all 3 schools are in same complex )


----------



## Vosey

A quart of chili with left over roasted potatoes thrown in - a lot like a baked potato with chili!


----------



## gilpnh1

Spagetti with homemade meatballs and garlic bread


----------



## arnie

while moveing things round in the freezer (I ust got my hog back from the butcher and the beef is still ageing so I need room ) I turned up a nice blade roast so in the crock pot it went with mushrooms,a onion and a can of cream of celery and cream of mushroom soup and potatoes . as the say I set it and forgot it same with the bread maker I started it after working out side till 1 . well letting the modern machines do the work for me has paid off well with a fork tender beef roasted wit great gravy to sop up with fresh warm bread . I think I may get some rocky road out of the freszer as well


----------



## Vosey

DH made one of all my time favorites! Shaved parsnips, pancetta/bacon, parmesan, butter, garlic and lots of herbs on fettucini. The parsnips melt and become the most delectable, nutty, sweet thing you have ever tasted. I need to find some other ways to use parsnips like this and grow a lot more!


----------



## soulsurvivor

I don't recall ever eating parsnips but they sound good in your menu Vosey. 

Supper tonight is almost ready and we're having meatloaf with mashed potatoes and gravy. Also having a rare treat of yeast rolls instead of the typical cornbread. Also having honey and warm butter for those rolls. Yum tum tonight.


----------



## gilpnh1

Chicken Quisedillas 
Hubby gone for a few days so it's easy stuff the boys like.


----------



## Vosey

Last night was scrambled eggs, with a pile of veggies and cheese mixed in, country bacon slabs and toast.

Tonight is an unknown - pick up a pizza? I have to go to town (ugh) with a mile long list of errands, pretty sure I'll be exhausted and late getting home.


----------



## gilpnh1

Tonight will be Chicken Pot Pie. Favorite comfort food of my hubby, who will be home tonight and wiped out.


----------



## soulsurvivor

DH is up the road at the neighbors shop. The mens are having their monthly cooking. Turtle is on the menu tonight. I'm home and enjoying deviled eggs, crackers, and homemade coleslaw. There'll be some stinky toots tonight.


----------



## 3ravens

Brown beans and ham, with cornbread baked in a cast iron skillet to sop up the pot likker. (Stinky toots here too, LOL!)


----------



## Vosey

It's not supper time, but I had an amazing omelet for lunch - my first Dungeness crab of the season in an omelet with cheddar cheese, black pepper and a bit of fresh thyme. DH hates crab, so I get to indulge all by myself! It was a big crab, so the dogs got treats as well :spinsmiley:

Tonight we go to a an old friends house for dinner, it will be some sort of vegan feast.


----------



## Tiempo

Chicken tikka masala, some kind of chana dish, yellow dal, cilantro chutney.

I forgot to get yogurt and cucumber for the raita though and I don't want to go to the store in this ice storm, hubby's going to be a bit sad, he loves it.


----------



## ||Downhome||

Chicken Fingers (wait chickens don't have fingers) Home style french fries, fry bread!


----------



## ||Downhome||

Forgot to mention the brown gravy for the fries...


----------



## gilpnh1

Lasagna, don't remember the last time I made it. Homemade bread. My sweet little hospice guy had a pizza delivered to us
Will make a nice bedtime snack for the boys.


----------



## 354508

Last night was Cornish game hens, baked potatoes, and peas. 6 y.o. DD's eyes were huge when she realized she had an entire chicken for her... Lol. She got thru 1 breast, and the rest will go for soup today.


----------



## Vosey

Soup with gabanzo's and leftover ham. DH loves garbanzo's, me a little less so, so I'm indulging him. I'm also whipping up a ham and onion quiche for tomorrow and probably some ham salad. 2 for 1 hams at the store!


----------



## soulsurvivor

Supper tonight is baked chicken and a big green salad with sugar free red vinegar dressing.


----------



## gilpnh1

Brunswick Stew
It sucked
I think it was the pulled pork. To thin and didn't care for the flavor.
Hubby liked it. Will bag it up and freeze it for hubby for lunches.
I had such high hopes


----------



## ajaxlucy

Japanese food tonight: egg drop soup, green beans with sesame dressing, and salt-broiled trout served with grated daikon & carrot w/soy sauce. Pickled vegetables on the side. And rice, of course.


----------



## Vosey

gilpnh1 said:


> Brunswick Stew
> It sucked
> I think it was the pulled pork. To thin and didn't care for the flavor.
> Hubby liked it. Will bag it up and freeze it for hubby for lunches.
> I had such high hopes


Always amazes me when I think a dish tanks and DH likes it or vice versa!


----------



## ChristieAcres

Last night, DH and I made my 50th Birthday dinner for my eight guests. We had Prime Rib, Crab Chowder, Garlic Mash Potatoes, two different Gourmet Salads (guest brought w/homemade dressing), Ginger Carrots (friend brought), Butternut Squash Custard, Cranberry Blueberry Sauce (my homemade), Gravenstein Applesauce (mine), and Spiced Plums. For beverages, we served Egg Nog, Coffee, and quite a Tea variety, including my homegrown Chocolate Mint. Dessert was DH's homemade Lemon Cheesecake (using one of my Meyer's Lemons I just harvested). I forgot my Salmon Dip w/crackers. Here is a pic of some of that fare:


----------



## soulsurvivor

Happy Birthday lorichristie and wow did you ever celebrate in style! That all looks so good!

We had a little taste testing feast last night trying to get ready for an afternoon Christmas Eve brunch later today. We're having thin sliced salt cured country ham, some kind of biscuits which we're still experimenting with, and single trays of dippers - one is veggies and dip, another is fruit and dip, and yet another is cheese sticks and chicken tenders served with a cheddar cheese dip and a honey bbq dip. Dessert is a bourbon pecan cake that was gifted to us, and a tray of gingerbread men cookies that will need the grandkids to decorate with squeeze icing and candies.


----------



## ChristieAcres

soulsurvivor said:


> Happy Birthday lorichristie and wow did you ever celebrate in style! That all looks so good!
> 
> We had a little taste testing feast last night trying to get ready for an afternoon Christmas Eve brunch later today. We're having thin sliced salt cured country ham, some kind of biscuits which we're still experimenting with, and single trays of dippers - one is veggies and dip, another is fruit and dip, and yet another is cheese sticks and chicken tenders served with a cheddar cheese dip and a honey bbq dip. Dessert is a bourbon pecan cake that was gifted to us, and a tray of gingerbread men cookies that will need the grandkids to decorate with squeeze icing and candies.


Thanks, everything turned out delicious! My greatest gifts were my wonderful DH, family and friends who shared my birthday with me. I was surprised to have received a glass bell around 100 years old, gift from my best friend (it belonged to her mother), some beautiful cut glass pieces along with 2 nice linen holiday kitchen towels. DD went a bit over the top gifting me a day in Seattle, organic lunch at a fine restaurant, and the Chihuly Glass Exhibit @ Seattle Center (she also gave me a flashy pair of earrings and hand warmers). 

Christmas Eve, we are heading over to the Seattle side for a family dinner with DH's family. Christmas, we hosting a smaller family group for dinner.

Tonight, we just had more leftovers, trying to finish them off!


----------



## soulsurvivor

Our rip roaring gang of grankids left a few hours ago and DH and I are just now settling down to sleep our long winters' nap. We had a great munching of the snacks but the star of the show was the kids ripping into their stockings. What fun!

Hope everyone has a wonderful holiday with lots of goodies. I've got a breakfast casserole in the fridge to stick in the oven in the morning. That and several other nibbles will be our Christmas Day menu.


----------



## Mickey

We had lots of snack foods tonight, bean dip and crackers, lil smokies in sauce, shrimp and cocktail sauce, herb dip and chips and deviled eggs. Various sweet treats for dessert, bourbon balls, gingerbread, triple chocolate cake, peanut butter pie.

Tomorrow we've been invited to our neighbors house for a prime rib dinner. 

Merry Christmas to you all


----------



## ChristieAcres

Pretty late and was a great day, so here is a pic:


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight is a repeat of our Christmas night meal that DH spent all afternoon making. He got a baked chicken from Kroger on Tuesday and sliced that and served with his stuffing balls and gravy. Also had mashed potatoes and yeast rolls, cranberry sauce/salad, and little apple pies from Walmart. 

Anyone else tried the little apple/fruit pies from Walmart yet? They're perfect for old people like us that can't eat a whole big pie. One pie is one serving but we can easily make 2 servings out of it for us. The pies are 50 cents and come in different flavors. We like the apple best.


----------



## Vosey

Beef and barley soup made with Christmas roast leftovers. We had the big roast meal on Christmas Eve, then just a big breakfast yesterday - scrambled eggs, sausage and cardamom bread. Made the soup in the afternoon and more soup tonight!


----------



## MoTightwad

Roast beef left overs made into veggie soup, ham and cheese sandwiches and tea to drink. Have to think of a dessert. Probably peaches.


----------



## JawjaBoy

Lookin' like it's gonna be fried cubed deer steaks with garlic and herb mashed potatoes, garden pea casserole and maybe some corn bread. Probably blueberry cheesecake ice cream for dessert.


----------



## gilpnh1

Leftovers from the Christmas Appetizer Free for All yesterday


----------



## JawjaBoy

Plans got altered slightly. Went to store to pick up a few items and saw these great looking zucchinis and sweet onions. So cornbread got changed out to zucchini and onion sauteed in olive oil and teriyaki sauce. Turned out excellent!


----------



## Vosey

Roast beast leftovers - big slabs in mushroom gravy (was given a lot of dried mushrooms for Christmas!) with mashed potatoes and a pint of green beans.


----------



## Mickey

We had creamed tuna on toast w/green peas on the side for supper tonight. Leftover Christmas goodies for dessert.


----------



## soulsurvivor

DH and I just polished off a rack of bbq baby back ribs. Had other food to go with it, but didn't eat it, didn't need it. We plan on eating the same thing tomorrow.


----------



## gilpnh1

Yet more appetizers from today's Christmas with other side if family. Ready for real food!


----------



## Vosey

Have a super meaty ham bone simmering with onions, green peppers, garlic and black beans. Will probably eat it with white rice and cilantro.


----------



## MO_cows

Salmon patties, creamed peas n carrots, pan fried potatoes. One of the better "cheap eats".


----------



## Evons hubby

We are still working with Christmas dinner leftovers. Tonight I made Turkey soup and served it over leftover corn bread. Tomorrow should wrap up the leftovers... turkey pot pie.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Since I was canning a few different main meal varieties, we opted to eat one of them for dinner. So, we had ham/mixed bean/lentil/pea soup along with my homemade applesauce. There is enough turkey soup and this same ham...soup for us tomorrow.


----------



## gilpnh1

Finally real food. Chicken Fettucine Alfredo and Creamed Peas


----------



## ||Downhome||

The last week was convenience or take out, got our power back on the eighth day...
(Have a electric Range...) So I'm cooking tonight, Not sure what... Maybe BLT'S MMM BACON! I've grown Lazy over the Last week... Also kind of depends on What I find Cleaning the Fridge?


----------



## JawjaBoy

Unless I get to feelin' lots better, NOTHING!

DW is pregnant, but I seem to be the one getting all the nausea. Somehow this does not seem to be right.


----------



## gilpnh1

Just found out kids are spending the night with favorite aunt? So I'm not cooking!!
Me and hubs will leftover it or eat out, figure it out when we get there


----------



## arnie

after all the big feasts i'v been to over the holiday ( visiting my relatives means selibrateing with a big dinner with each one having to show off ;("this is what happins when you cross an Italian with a southerner" ) . i'm planning breakfast for supper with fresh home grown sausages hand made biscuits n gravy theres plenty of honey n butter to go with blackberry jam . and an apple pie to pop in the oven to top off with ice cream later after that settles .


----------



## ajaxlucy

Cube steak, roasted cauliflower, sugar snap peas. 
I made bacon jam yesterday, so DH will probably smear a lot of that on some of his fresh baked bread for both appetizer and dessert.


----------



## Vosey

Tried a homemade dried potato soup mix tonight. Was pretty good, but a bit gritty. Not sure if that was the flour or dried cheese.


----------



## ajaxlucy

Tonight will be sushi, egg drop soup, green beans with sesame dressing, lettuce salad with ginger dressing, seaweed salad with grated daikon, sour pickled plums, spiced sake, and other Japanese New Years foods. Friends arrive around 7pm. Champagne at midnight, too, of course. Happy New Year, everybody!


----------



## gilpnh1

Hubs didn't want to put the effort into Veggie Soup so pre frozen hamburger patties on the George Forman Grill it is. As long as I'm not cooking (post flu still feeling ucky) I don't care!!


----------



## Kristinemomof3

We're having lasagna


----------



## arnie

blueberry pancakes home made sausage with real maple syurp


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight is a return to the normal food of a grilled steak, baked potato and green salad. Dessert later is a cup of plain yogurt with sliced strawberries.


----------



## ||Downhome||

arnie said:


> blueberry pancakes home made sausage with real maple syurp



Wheres the Eggs and taters?


----------



## arnie

next time when the seet tooth ain't acting up


----------



## Vosey

Ham and pineapple pizza. This is ham #2 of buy one, get one free. I've canned enough ham to last us 2 years in soups and omelets and I am getting sick of it! But I can always eat pizza.

And for dessert, a New Year's cake with a quarter in it, whoever gets the quarter has good luck all year. This year it is a chocolate cake with vanilla icing. 

The cake mix has a neat history. It was my secret santa gift at work. "Grandmother's Madagascar Chocolate Cake" the jar read. The grandmother was a missionary working in Madagascar and her family in France missed her amazing chocolate cake, so she devised a mix and would ship it to them for every holiday. The batter was amazing, tasted like an excellent brownie mix.


----------



## Vosey

And Arnie - you always impress!


----------



## Mickey

We had sausage gravy on toast, hash browns and scrambled eggs. I'm hankering for a chocolate milkshake later for dessert.


----------



## soulsurvivor

I'm craving chocolate, but I'd forego it to have that breakfast food in front of me right now. Guess I need to go get the skillet ready.


----------



## Mickey

I hope you treated yourself to a bit of chocolate too Soul 

We're having snow here today so I'm going to put on a kettle of pea soup and another of stew beef cooked w/red wine, tomatoes and LOTS of onions and garlic, served over rice. Delicious.
I'm also doing some baking; pumpkin bread, apple pie and peanut butter cookies. That should keep us going for a few days.


----------



## arnie

just got back from the butcher with this years beef ;I left out a couple filets while there defrosting i'll let a loaf of Italian bread rise - as last years supply has been down to just burger for a while I figger might as well start off from the top and cellibrate by adding a bottle of blackberry wine i made last summer .


----------



## Vosey

Scrambled eggs with rehydrated mushrooms, scallions and peppers.


----------



## soulsurvivor

The cold is now officially winter cold. More ice than snow but nothing like you guys north of here are getting. We're doing a quick warm up today to 25 but we still put the soup on to simmer. Anytime today is homemade beef and vegetable soup, cornbread, and iced tea.


----------



## MO_cows

Heating up the leftover black eyed peas from New Year's Day. They were cooked with venison sausage. Will make a fresh pan of cornbread to go with.


----------



## ajaxlucy

Thai red curry with beef. Rice, too, of course. Clementines for dessert.


----------



## jwal10

Rabbit, marinated in homemade zesty Italian dressing and a heaping Tablespoon of brown sugar. Preheated oven to 500, reduce heat to 250 and baked for 2 hours. Put potatoes on to boil, added some onion. When I started to mix up dressing, I raised the oven temp to 350. Mixed up homemade Miracle Whip, a little yellow mustard, diced onion, homemade Mrs. Dash and a teaspoon of brown sugar. Cooled potatoes and onions under cold water and mixed together, about 20 minutes. Time to eat. Melt in your mouth rabbit....James


----------



## soulsurvivor

I had enough stuff left over from making the breakfast casserole last weekend to make another for this weekend. It's still in the fridge waiting, but I can't wait any longer. I'm starved and craving a big quantity of not good for me food. Ah, this should do.


----------



## Vosey

Last night was spaghetti and meatballs. We should have been eating up the last of the ham, but pasta was calling us. Not sure about tonight yet.


----------



## MO_cows

Snowing and temps dropping here. One word - chili!


----------



## gilpnh1

Lewis & Clark's White Chili!


----------



## Vosey

gilpnh1 said:


> Lewis & Clark's White Chili!


What is that? Turkey and white bean chili?


----------



## Vosey

So the chicken didn't thaw in time so I opened a quart of turkey and leeks canned last year, added carrots, garlic, rosemary, thyme, butter, 1/2 and 1/2 and ate it over rice. Delish!


----------



## soulsurvivor

The frigid is forecast and DH is getting an early start on all things heated. Today/tonight is beef roast with all the sides that make it comfort food. Don't know why but I tend to crave tropical during times like this. A pineapple something is going to be dessert.


----------



## Vosey

Roasted chicken and carrots, maybe some celery in the pan as well. Think I'll use up some old Trader Joe's instant potatoes instead of peeling a bunch of little potatoes we have left.


----------



## Mickey

I'm being a total slacker tonight. Tomato soup and grilled cheese sandwiches.


----------



## 354508

I have no idea! Lurking through here for ideas...  sure I'll find some good ones


----------



## Vosey

Plendlful said:


> I have no idea! Lurking through here for ideas...  sure I'll find some good ones


It's amazing how many ideas I get from this thread! Like now I am craving grilled cheese and tomato soup...


----------



## rod44

Jackie just made and nice spicey batch of chili. Really good but will be even better tomorrow.


----------



## Annsni

Loaded potato soup. It was my first time making it and my family rated it 11 out of 10.  I guess it was a hit!


----------



## caroline13

had cube steak smothered in gravy with mushrooms, greenbeans cooked with new potatos biscuits, and homemade banana pudding, tea. yumm


----------



## gilpnh1

Homemade Pizza, let the crust rise to much, it was beyond Deep Dish!


----------



## soulsurvivor

I need to stop reading through this thread after midnight. Now I'm sitting here munching down on stick pretzels and craving soup.


----------



## jwal10

Rabbit pot pie.


Took a back leg of leftover rabbit and removed from bone. Boil a cup of water with a knob of butter, carrots, celery, potato, mushroom and onion until tender, added meat and 2 teaspoons corn starch mixed in a 1/2 cup warm water to thicken. Put crust in a 6" round pyrex baking dish, poured in 1/2 the mix and laid a crust on top. Had with an oat dinner roll.

The other half will make a pot of noodle soup for tomorrow. Just add 3 cups water, noodles and boil....James


----------



## soulsurvivor

Soup craving got the better of me and I used some of the roast and veggies to make a small pot of vegetable beef soup. I'm eating it for lunch and supper. DH is frying pork and apples for his supper. He's not much on soup.


----------



## 354508

Made split pea soup tonight. It really hit the spot, have enough left over for another two meals.


----------



## soulsurvivor

I'm having soup again for breakfast, just as soon as I can get it heated. 

It's supposed to warm back up this afternoon so maybe I can get past my hot soup need before supper.


----------



## Vosey

Ribeye steaks, carrots and couscous! 

Soulsurvivor - how can someone not like soup?? Mindboggling : )


----------



## soulsurvivor

Vosey said:


> Ribeye steaks, carrots and couscous!
> 
> Soulsurvivor - how can someone not like soup?? Mindboggling : )


DH has Crohns and thin is not in. He'd rather have what you're having. Me too!


----------



## amandaleigh

Homemade creamy potato soup. Used the bone from the Christmas ham and some veggies that were past their prime for the stock. I'll make some herb and cheese scones to go with it.


----------



## okiemom

I am going to make mushroom and wild rice soup and have a flatiron steak on the side. don't know what else to put with it or if anything. I also have a great loaf of rustic artisan bread. bought at the store... I know I'm cheating.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Supper tonight is lasagna from the deli that DH picked up on his way home from appointment. Also having a big salad of lettuce with garlic dressing.


----------



## Mickey

I would "like" that twice if I could Soul. I LUV lasagna:clap:
We're having turkey pot pie w/stuffing and cranberry sauce on the side. Apple crisp for dessert.


----------



## 3ravens

A BIG PILE of nachos! With the usual sides, except no olives, we are out.


----------



## Kristinemomof3

http://www.melskitchencafe.com/2011/06/chicken-cordon-bleu-the-easy-way.html
We are having this.


----------



## soulsurvivor

I used left overs tonight to make roast beef sandwiches and fried potato cakes. Dessert is a mini apple pie. Walmart sells these for 68 cents and they look exactly like a big pie with crust. DH and I each get 3 good bites which is enough to satisfy our sweet tooth without breaking the bank.


----------



## Vosey

An awesome meal from home canned beef stew, green beans and potatoes. With luscious little rolls spread with butter.


----------



## 3ravens

Refrigerator soup! (You know, when you clean out the fridge, and all the little bits and bobs go in the pot......) Your choice of homemade bread or storebought saltines to go with.


----------



## Mickey

Not all that hungry tonight so I had a plain burger, cut up fresh veggies, black olives
w/ ranch dressing dip on the side. Sliced pineapple for dessert. DH had a cheeseburger made with horseradish cheddar cheese and chips. He had leftover apple crisp for dessert.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Gloomy day out there today with rain, but grateful it's warm. Tonight is baked stuffed pork chops, mashed potatoes and fried apples.


----------



## Annsni

Swedish meatballs in the crockpot which will be served over noodles and I'll serve green beans with it as well.


----------



## sweet_mae

Fried chicken legs, green beans, mashed potatoes


----------



## Mickey

We're having smoked sausage w baked beans, cornbread and bread and butter pickles. Dessert is brownies.


----------



## jwal10

Zucchini, onion, a mushroom and some leaf celery, all fresh. Diced with 2 beaten eggs a touch of milk, Mrs Dash, flour and corn meal mixed in and fried in a well buttered fry pan, fresh carrots and green bell pepper strips from the greenhouse. Saute'd apple slices with cinnamon....James


----------



## ||Downhome||

hot dogs ( not just hot dogs, local variety Called Kogels Vienna's,skip the chicken, http://www.koegelmeats.com/products.cgi?Item=viennas) only way to serve is Onions and Yellow mustard (Plochman's prefered) Steamed Buns.
Mac and Cheese (amped up box stuff) 
And grillin Beans!

Really not all that bad hits a reminiscent spot for my childhood memory's...


----------



## soulsurvivor

Simple meal tonight of spaghetti with meat sauce, green salad with garlic and onions, and toasted bread with cheese topping.


----------



## ||Downhome||

Rib tips , currently have 10 lbs in the pressure cooker (p/u for 1.39 a lb in a large box)
got salt,pepper,herbs de Provence,garlic powder and onion powder and some bay in there.
Smelling pretty good!
When done I'll let them cool and put in some heavy gallon bags with white Vinegar. 
I normally par cook with vinegar but the pressure cookers aluminum. 
Fire up the former gas grill with some wood till its coals and kiss them with some smoke, then half in the oven with BBQ (I like Sweet baby rays) And the other half to cool and be frozen for a meal down the line.

For sides thinking candied carrots and the last of the sweet potatoes maybe a loaded Baked tater too. 

Sweet tea for the Beverage and chocolate for dessert.


----------



## Mickey

We're having pot roast w/carrots, mashed turnip, cabbage and potatoes. Also just took two pumpkin breads out of the oven. I'm making a blueberry cake for dessert.


----------



## ||Downhome||

UPDATE--- Just pulled the ribs tips out of the Pressure cooker... MMMM .... 
Their Falling apart Tender and the little bits of cartilage are jelly.
Their good as is but man are they gonna be so much better!

I know its good when the critters take notice, I have every ones attention LOL!

I had a few Venison Quarters hanging but this warm blast I needed to pack them up, got the last of it done today.
So all the dry stuff (what was exposed to the air) and in edible to me stuff (Tendon,Sinew and Fat) plus some stuff that was not worth dealing with (lower leg) , got tossed in the Rib Juice and thats what they will have for dinner.

I decided to do scalloped potatoes instead of the baked (I'm cheating they are boxed)


----------



## Vosey

Everyone's food sounds so delicious! We have been sick here, lentil soup with lots of veggies has been the menu here for several nights. Am hoping to make scrambled eggs tomorrow.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Vosey said:


> Everyone's food sounds so delicious! We have been sick here, lentil soup with lots of veggies has been the menu here for several nights. Am hoping to make scrambled eggs tomorrow.


Sorry that everyone is sick. That's no fun. Hope all of you get better quicker. We're having scrambled eggs tonight too. But we're adding sausage, gravy and biscuits for a little flavor.


----------



## ||Downhome||

Heres a pic to make you feel better vosey.


----------



## Maggie

We are having leftover venison chili on homemade tortillas and Spanish rice 
Homemade coconut/chocolate candy for the sweet tooth


----------



## Mickey

We're having baked chicken legs w/ mashed sweet potatoes, green beans and cranberry sauce. Leftover blueberry cake for dessert.


----------



## arnie

baked bread today I had planed a meat n potatoes supper :BUT smelling that bread and takeing it from the oven I grabed the butter n blackberry jam while it was warm and delichious I filled up and just skiped dinner called my mom and talked instead - food for the soul instead


----------



## Mickey

We're having leftover pot roast in gravy over rice. Sides are corn and pickled beets. Dessert is tapioca pudding.


----------



## soulsurvivor

You all have such great leftovers. I'd love to be in a Pass the Pot club where everyone sends the leftovers to the next neighbor in line and they pass theirs on to next one in line. Kinda like playing musical chairs except it's leftovers that find a table to sit on. 

 ya, I'm bored. 

Predicting snow tonight so DH has gone to grocery. Untelling what he'll come home with as he's just as bored as I am. 

Lunch today was a square of leftover lasagna heated and put on a hamburger bun. Tummy feels fuller that way. Supper is going to be baked chicken and mashed potatoes with gravy, and baby lima beans.


----------



## ||Downhome||

I was gonna freeze the excess ribs but... Today will be day three and I believe the end of the ribs.

Tonight though gonna pull the porky goodness from the Bone and make sandwich's.
Rib meat , Colby Jack and Sliced dill pickles on toasted Bagels.

Make some Tatters to go with not sure if that will be Fries or Home Fries.


----------



## Maggie

Soulsurvivor: Love the 'pass the pot' idea 

Here's what we're having for supper tonight~
http://www.atkinsdietgeek.com/2012/04/atkins-diet-recipes-low-carb-buffalo-crack-slaw-if/
Carrot sticks and pickled beets for the side dishes.


----------



## ajaxlucy

I got off work a little late so we had nibbles and snacks for dinner: Brie cheese, green olives, dried figs, clementines, pecans & pistachios, and shrimp cocktail with St. Elmo's blow-your-head-off hot horseradish cocktail sauce.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Maggie said:


> Soulsurvivor: Love the 'pass the pot' idea
> 
> Here's what we're having for supper tonight~
> http://www.atkinsdietgeek.com/2012/04/atkins-diet-recipes-low-carb-buffalo-crack-slaw-if/
> Carrot sticks and pickled beets for the side dishes.


That's a great sounding supper Maggie. I had to laugh when I saw the salad recipe. Can you imagine walking into a church social carrying that salad and someone asks what's that and you say Buffalo Crack Salad? Someone has a distinct sense of humor. :hysterical:


----------



## arnie

pan fried steak and french fries apple cobbler for desert


----------



## soulsurvivor

Snow flurries and cold so we're having a kitchen heating beef roast with mashed potatoes, gravy and cornbread. Dessert is plain yogurt with strawberries sliced on top.


----------



## ||Downhome||

Ruebens (my spin on the thousand island, yes I know your suppose to use Russian.But I did not have ingredients) and Caesar Salad (well kind of its got baby spinach besides the Romain and sliced hard boiled egg, home made bacon bits, feta cheese and the Parmesan) 

Every home needs a sandwich press! Not in the picture are the Baby dills and BBQ chips...LOL


----------



## Mickey

Ooohhhhh, Downhome, that looks very good. I'd give you 2 likes if I could ;-)
I don't have the fixin's in the house for Ruebens, so I guess I'll make ham salad sandwiches and some tomato soup.


----------



## Vosey

Yum, I love Reuben's! I thought Thousand Island was traditional, it's what we always use.

For our dinner we're having bacon burgers with oven baked sweet potato fries or cubes.


----------



## ||Downhome||

No ones eating tonight I guess... LMAO,

Pancakes, sausage and over easy eggs. Breakfast its whats for dinner...

had the "food network" griddle out already (sandwich press). has a floating hinge, so top can be used as griddle. beats the h double hockey sticks out of making pan cakes in a pan.

would not mind a second , kohls doesn't seem to carry them any more. 

came with waffle ,grill and griddle plates... LOVE IT!!! and with khols cash cost very little


----------



## Adirondackgal

I spent the whole day cooking for the week. I made meatloaf, chicken noodle soup, potato soup, clam chowder, and I also cooked up enough chicken to have chicken pot pie this week and chicken salad. I made stirfry chicken on Friday, so that will have to be used up. I made enough to give some to my parents who don't make those kinds of meals anymore. They appreciate a home cooked meal.


----------



## Mickey

Nope, no cooking here tonight Downhome ;-) We had a huge breakfast around 11 am and then dh made popcorn to have while watching football this afternoon. We all just had sandwiches this evening. Easy


----------



## Vosey

Just took a butternut squash lasagne out of the oven. Our last butternut. One layer was pesto which I took out of the freezer, looks like it bubbled out over the whole thing! Should be delicious. Lots of cream sauce, cheesy goodness. 

Also made a soup for this week with garbanzo's, bacon, canned pork and dehydrated veggies.


----------



## Vosey

Uh oh, looks like we need to bump this up! 

Had great taco's tonight. Home canned taco meat, black beans, hard corn taco shells, grated carrot, lime and taco sauce. The lettuce and tomatoes were so gross at the store I thought we'd try carrots, they were perfect!


----------



## Mickey

Hey Vosey, there's a new thread going on up in Melissa's forum. Come join us there!


----------



## Vosey

Mickey said:


> Hey Vosey, there's a new thread going on up in Melissa's forum. Come join us there!


But this should be in the cooking thread! :huh: 
I don't like change....


----------



## Mickey

It's okay Vosey. Do not be afraid  It's the same old group, with a few more added for even more inspiration! It's a short walk, come on up!:walk:


----------



## soulsurvivor

I like posting and reading about food anywhere. I spend entirely too much time watching everything food on youtube. They even have videos of people that show you what they bought at the grocery. Makes me feel like I'm sitting in the neighbor's kitchen as they show me everything they got good to eat. 

I already posted today/tonight menu up in Melissa's thread and it's too long to do it again. I'm tired thinking about everything I have to do today. I'm such a lazy soul.


----------

